# Änderungen an den Reitpreisen



## Rappi (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

da ich weder auf Seite 1, noch auf 2 einen Beitrag hierzu entdeckt habe und die SuFu mir dauernd anzeigt, dass ich es später nochmal versuchen soll, mache ich den Thread hier mal auf.



> Im nächsten großen Inhaltspatch [3.2] gedenken wir, die Anforderungen für Reittiere anzupassen, um das Leveln in World of Warcraft angenehmer zu gestalten. Zusätzlich wird die Beschwörungszeit für alle Reit-/Flugtiere von 3 Sekunden auf 1,5 Sekunden verringert. Hier ein Auszug über die kommenden Änderungen der Kosten- und Stufenanforderung, die wir für jede Reitfertigkeit machen werden:
> 
> Apprentice Riding (Skill 75)
> 
> ...



Was haltet ihr davon?

Quelle: Offizielles Forum


----------



## Littelbigboss (11. Juni 2009)

also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (11. Juni 2009)

für die twinker sicherlich erfreulich 

für die die neu mit wow anfangen find ichs irgendwie schade...nennt mich altmodisch aber das laufen bis lvl 40 hat noch niemanden geschadet...

man braucht ziele die zuerst in weiter ferne liegen und an die man sich stück für stück heran arbeitet

von lvl1 bis 20 schafft man doch an einem abend, wenn man ungeübt ist vielleicht an max. 3 abenden und dann soll man schon reiten können??? 

ich weiss ja nicht...

auf der anderen seite natürlich wird sich WoW bereits nahe des maximums an spielern bewegen (ausgenommen sind ländern in denen WoW noch nicht angeboten wird zzt) von daher eine änderung die den großteil der spieler eh nicht mehr tangiert


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

also ich weiß noch ich habe da mal ne buffed show übers 5k g reiten gesehen und die meinten blizz
muß ja immer was neues und teures finden wo die leute ihr g ausgeben können sonst hat jemand nach und nach auf verschiedenen chars so mehrere
tausend g(10.000 oder so)...
ich persönlich finde das letzte reiten sollte auch bisl billiger werden habe mir den a.... aufgerissen damit ich endlich schnell fliegen konnte!

zudem finde ich generell die preise bisl doof habe IMMER nur gespart die ganzen qs gemacht damit ich des g habe und konnte mir letztendlich nur mit etwas leihen das fliegen
erlernen-,-

aber mal abwarten was beim nächsten großen patch kommt fliegen das 10k g kostet^^




mfg Lyss


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

krass... wieso nich gleich am lvl 1 fulugskill von 300?

finds irgendwie dumm das dies billiger machen.... und das ab lvl 20 sowieso....


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...


----------



## Gulwar (11. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich eine logische Entscheidung. Neue Spieler sollen so schnell wie möglich an den aktuellen Content herangeführt werden, und da ist das früher reiten sicher eine gute Entscheidung. Wobei man sich ja in den Startgebietn wie Mulgore oder Durotar immer noch die Hacken abläuft, weil da Flugpunkte nur in der Hauptstadt sind.
Ich hoffe nur, es gibt auch mal ein Update für Geisterwolf und Reisegestalt. Die beiden Skills sind schon durch die letzte Änderung eigentlich sinnlose geworden. Wer geht noch in Reisegestalt wenn er reiten kann?
Aber vielleicht setzen sie die Levelanforderung da auch mal runter auf 15 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Juni 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine logische Entscheidung. Neue Spieler sollen so schnell wie möglich an den aktuellen Content herangeführt werden, und da ist das früher reiten sicher eine gute Entscheidung. Wobei man sich ja in den Startgebietn wie Mulgore oder Durotar immer noch die Hacken abläuft, weil da Flugpunkte nur in der Hauptstadt sind.
> Ich hoffe nur, es gibt auch mal ein Update für geisterwolf und Reisegestalt. Die beiden Skills sind schon durch die letzte Änderung eigentlich sinnlose geworden. Wer geht noch in Reisegestalt wenn er reiten kann?
> Aber vielleicht setzen sie die Levelanforderung da auch mal runter auf 15 o9der so
> 
> ...



im pvp/arena oder warsong flag träger benutzt immernoch geisterwolf/reisegestalt^^


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...


ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!

ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...


----------



## Rappi (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich shcon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehen spart das g shcon fast nciht zusammen hat!!!!



Ich stimme dir da zu. Ich bin Level 77 und habe nur knapp 3500 Gold. Ich bin kein Fan von stundenlangem Farmen und mache mein Gold fast nur durch Quests. Von daher würde es mir gefallen, wenn der Preis für das epische Flugreittier gesenkt wird. Muss ja nicht gleich halbiert werden, aber 3500-4000 Gold wären schon schöner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da zu. Ich bin Level 77 und habe nur knapp 3500 Gold. Ich bin kein Fan von stundenlangem Farmen und mache mein Gold fast nur durch Quests. Von daher würde es mir gefallen, wenn der Preis für das epische Flugreittier gesenkt wird. Muss ja nicht gleich halbiert werden, aber 3500-4000 Gold wären schon schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das mit dem halbieren war ja nur ein beispiel also mit deinem preis wäre ich mehr als zufrieden^^


----------



## m0rg0th (11. Juni 2009)

Gegen früher reiten hab ich ja eigentlich nichts, da laufen einfach nur langweilig ist. Aber NOCH billiger? Das riecht stark nach Easymode.
Ich finde auch 5000 Gold für das schnelle Fliegen gerechtfertigt. Das braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber es ist schon ein starker Temposchub. Und die 5000 Gold hat man auf 80 sowieso relativ schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (11. Juni 2009)

schöne entscheidung mit dem reiten ab 20.

sicherlich für die "alten Hasen" ein bischen unfair dass man Klassenmounts wie beimn Hexer/Pala in den allerwertesten gesteckt bekommt aber was solls, heute würde ein Hexer z. B. Nie im Leben eine Gruppe für Düsterbruch zusammen bekommen, geschweige denn sich freiwillig die aufwendigen mats besorgen und/oder sich ein "alter Hexer" dazu bereit erklären ihn nach Düsterbruch zu begleiten.

Ich weis nicht wie es beim Pala ist aber sicherlich genauso mühselig ne Gruppe für die Ini zu finden wo die hin müssen.

Für Neuankömlinge ein schönes entgegen kommen da es schon einige Laufwege gibt (Die Legende Stalvans) wo man durch das Halbe Königreich geschickt wird nur um den einem NPC zu sagen das der andere NPC nen Idiot ist und man dem der das Gesagt hat wiederum ausrichten soll..

ach ihr wisst was ich meine

Ich freu mich drauf

mfg


----------



## Arunnir (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Expert Riding (Skill 225)
> 
> * *150% Fluggeschwindigkeit*, 60% Bodengeschwindigkeit
> * Benötigt Stufe 60
> ...



Ich finde, dass diese Änderung die einzig gute und auch nötige ist. Der rest lieg bei mir so im Bereich "unnötig" bis "wayne".


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?



Genial. Insbesondere auch für die, die immer meckern, leveln würde zu lange dauern.


----------



## cazimir (11. Juni 2009)

Was ich daran gut finde? Die 1,5 Sekunden und die 150%. Das wars.

Die sollten lieber das Schnelle fliegen auf 1.000 Gold runtersetzen, sobald man schon ein Char hat, der das kann.

Schnelles Fliegen ist zwar ein schönes Ziel, aber spätestens beim 4ten Char hat man die Schnautze voll vom sparen ....


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts,



Bis Du noch ganz klar? WoW ist ein SPIEL, arbeiten tu' ich für Geld, da bezahle ich keins für!


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

ich muß aber auch sagen naja selbst die kohle fürs erste mount müßen neueinsteiger erstmal sammeln^^
für leute die schon einen hohen char haben ist das killefitz.


----------



## m0rg0th (11. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> sicherlich für die "alten Hasen" ein bischen unfair dass man Klassenmounts wie beimn Hexer/Pala in den allerwertesten gesteckt bekommt aber was solls, heute würde ein Hexer z. B. Nie im Leben eine Gruppe für Düsterbruch zusammen bekommen, geschweige denn sich freiwillig die aufwendigen mats besorgen und/oder sich ein "alter Hexer" dazu bereit erklären ihn nach Düsterbruch zu begleiten.


Falsch. Bei uns in der Gilde machts ein Hexer - oder hat's sogar schon gemacht, müsst mal nachfragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (11. Juni 2009)

Yeah,mein langsamer Flugesel fliegt jetzt glatte 90% schneller !=D


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

aber mal ehrlich für die spieler die immer und immer wieder g durchs ah bekommen udn durchs farmen ist es ja gut die haben ihre mehreren tausend g´s,
aber für die die mal was anderes machen wollen außer farmen sollte es zumindest ne verbesserung geben oder sozusagen etwas wodurch sie es "evtl"
billiger bekommen können durch eine quest reihenfolge ähnlich wie beim netherdrachen zu 70er zeiten,aber dann auch noch g bezahlen nur nicht den vollen preis.


----------



## VaanFaneel (11. Juni 2009)

ich weiss noch damals wo reiten ab 40 war, hab ich mir das mit meinem Schami erst auf 50 geholt xD war ja auch kein großer unterschied, ob ich nun mit 40% als Wolf rum renn oder mit 60% auf nem Raptor. 
Die Reisegestalt/Wolf sind jetzt iwi sinnlos... vll höhstens noch zum Questen gut, aber da die beiden (oder zumindest der Wolf) ne Castzeit von 3 sek haben, werden wohl alle lieber aufs mount steigen... auch wenn ich in Wolfsgestalt schneller HP regge (dank Glyphe).

Der Preis von episch fliegen ist immernoch zu hoch -.-


----------



## Hautbaer (11. Juni 2009)

Nette Sache, wobei ich dabei wehmütig zurück blicken muss....
endlich Level 40 und das erste eigene Mount *träum*

Das war schon ein großes Ziel.
Bei späteren Twinks, gebe ich zu, hat es genervt. Man ist so an das reiten gewöhnt, daß das laufen
eine Geduldsprobe ist.


----------



## Mextil (11. Juni 2009)

> Für Neuankömlinge ein schönes entgegen kommen da es schon einige Laufwege gibt (Die Legende Stalvans) wo man durch das Halbe Königreich geschickt wird nur um den einem NPC zu sagen das der andere NPC nen Idiot ist und man dem der das Gesagt hat wiederum ausrichten soll..




Kann ich nur unterschreiben.



> Ich finde auch 5000 Gold für das schnelle Fliegen gerechtfertigt. Das braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber es ist schon ein starker Temposchub. Und die 5000 Gold hat man auf 80 sowieso relativ schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 Es ist eine Sisyphosarbeit auch wenn es sich lohnt es nervt einfach nur *G*


----------



## Jajaarek (11. Juni 2009)

Omg... Sry aber ich find das echt schade ...
Ka obs umgesetzt wird doch das ewige laufen durch das schlingendorntal war doch auch was tolles x)
Ab lvl 20 reiten ? ... extrem schade ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wäre doch alles wieder wie früher in WoW Classic...


----------



## Logie (11. Juni 2009)

Hey,

Für meinen Main finde ich es schade...Mein Main ist ja ein DK und bekamm 100% geschenkt! Aber 280% Fliegen, wenn Blizz den Preis ca. um die hälfte weg machen würde...sollten wir auch da Gold wieder bekommen. Wiederum hat ein GM mir erzählt das Epic fliegen so teuer ist, weil es für einen etwas besonderes sein sollte. Wäre auch dumm wenn man die 5k Gold erspart hat und die anderen nur 2,5k zahlen müssen! Sie könnten auch mal ein Drachenhändler machen, wo man nicht ewig Ruf farmen muss =) 

Aber für mein Pala twink wäre es nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Seryma (11. Juni 2009)

Reiten ab lvl 20? Damit ist das 29er PvP jetzt total versaut und WoW hat den Classic Status leider total verloren...

bekommen Druiden dann die Travel-Form auch ab lvl 20?
müssen dann Schamanen den Geisterwolf nicht schon früher bekommen,  der Fairness halber?

Blizz sollte sich lieber mal um die abertausenden Hacker in 1k-Winter kümmern, stattdessen ändern sie das gute ins lächerliche...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (11. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich finde das nicht schlimm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okey, mein Twink ist 68 ^^, wird leider nicht mehr viel davon merken... Aber für den nächsten ises sicher praktisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich aber schade finde ist das die Reisegestalt des Druiden und Schamanan an wart verliert. Die können sie ja schlecht ab level 10 machen. xD
Wobei ich mich am meisten darüber nerfe das ich mich vor paar Tagen entschlossen habe mal paar Mounts zu farmen, um zumindest den Albinodrachen zu bekommen. Hab mir erst mal alle City-Mounts gekauft für ca 1.2k G. Jeztt hab ich 45Stück und muss erst noch Ruf farmen. Bis ich dan den Ruf zusammen habe, wird es wohl die Citymounts biilliger geben. D.h. alle Mounts (+/- 30 Stück) für ca 170g. ^^ Dame, 1k G weg. xD Naja in der Zeit von WotLK is das in ein paar Tagen wider zu holen, aber dan hätt ich mir auch gleich ne Tasche für 1.2k kaufen können, wär so ca. die gleiche verschwendung. xD


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Reiten ab lvl 20? Damit ist das 29er PvP jetzt total versaut und WoW hat den Classic Status leider total verloren...
> 
> bekommen Druiden dann die Travel-Form auch ab lvl 20?
> müssen dann Schamanen den Geisterwolf nicht schon früher bekommen,  der Fairness halber?
> ...


das würde ich auch unterschreiben^^
klar habe bei meinem ersten main auch erst ab lv 40 des mount gehabt weils net anders ging aber jetzt wo mein 
2. main da ist hat es schon stark genervt das alles zu farmen und die mounts zu holen vor allem weil es nicht der letzte 80er sein soll....


----------



## vekol (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...



Mit geschenkt hat das nix zu tuen, die Leute KÖNNEN es nicht, es ist einfach nicht drin. Da liegt es doch nur nahe, daß Blizzard das Spiel auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zuschneidet.


----------



## Bobbysir (11. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Reiten ab lvl 20? Damit ist das 29er PvP jetzt total versaut und WoW hat den Classic Status leider total verloren...
> 
> bekommen Druiden dann die Travel-Form auch ab lvl 20?
> müssen dann Schamanen den Geisterwolf nicht schon früher bekommen,  der Fairness halber?
> ...



abertausende hacker ? ich hab noch keinen gesehen, wer weiß du dich überall bist.
oh ja, schade um die kleinen 29 pvp spieler, es kann ja nicht sein das es damit dann zu ende ist.
habt ihr noch mehr probleme ?
ich fibde es sehr gut. 
ich habe 3 chars auf lvl 80 und ein paar um die 50, da ist es mal ganz nice schon mit lvl 20 zu reiten.


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

tja so wie ich das sehe sind sich eigentlich fast alle der meinung das es ruhig was billiger werden könnte.
finde das gut und evtl hat blizz ja auch vor sich dafür was einfallen zu lassen bzw hats schon gemacht udn beim nächsten patch gehts los^^.
aber wofür ich auch bin ist das mit dem schamanen die sollten dann die reisegestalt früher haben sonst wäre es wirklich unsinnig diese noch zu bekommen...


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> abertausende hacker ? ich hab noch keinen gesehen, wer weiß du dich überall bist.
> oh ja, schade um die kleinen 29 pvp spieler, es kann ja nicht sein das es damit dann zu ende ist.
> habt ihr noch mehr probleme ?
> ich fibde es sehr gut.
> ich habe 3 chars auf lvl 80 und ein paar um die 50, da ist es mal ganz nice schon mit lvl 20 zu reiten.


wow da haste aber viel g investiert XD
nicht schlecht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juni 2009)

Reiten ab Level 20 finde ich zu früh, mit Level 30 konnte ich mich gerade noch anfreunden - 40 war wirklich sehr hart, aber geschadet hat es auch nicht.

Die Preise sind mehr als ok wie sie momentan sind, wegen mir kann man die sogar noch ein Stück erhöhen... dieser "Na-endlich-Effekt" wenn man die 5000G berappt ist doch geil und man freut sich riesig endlich auf die grossen Mounts aufsatteln zu können. Wäre schade wenn man das hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.



fre_k schrieb:


> Dame, 1k G weg. xD


Was bitte kann die Dame dafür? ^^ Wenn schon englisch fluchen (was an sich schon behämmert ist), dann macht euch doch wenigstens die Mühe und schaut nach wie man das schreibt!


----------



## Nachtelfei (11. Juni 2009)

ich find das 300% fluglernen ist zu überteuert
könnten sie locker auf 3000g runtersetzen


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juni 2009)

Nachtelfei schrieb:


> ich find das 300% fluglernen ist zu überteuert
> könnten sie locker auf 3000g runtersetzen



Warum denn zu teuer? Ich keine keinen 80er der es sich nicht leisten konnte.... du etwa?


----------



## ShaakTi79 (11. Juni 2009)

Ja finde ich gut: Habe schon einen Main und einen Twink auf Reiten 300 (13600 Gold nur für Reiten)

denn,

*Reiten 225*

Reit-Kosten: 600 Gold (Fraktionsboni werden nun angerechnet - ehrfürchtig: 480 Gold)
Mount: 50 Gold (Fraktionsboni werden nun angerechnet - ehrführtig: 40 Gold)

*Reiten 300*

Kosten: 5000 Gold (Fraktionsboni werden nun angerechnet - ehrführtig: 4000 Gold)
Mount: 100 Gold (Fraktionsboni werden nun angerechnet - ehrführtig: 80 Gold)

denn ehrfürchtig in der Hauptrasse sind -20% Kosten

ersparnis gegenüber altem Reiten (Reiten 225/300): 1500 Gold (<-- Nordendreiten)

cc


----------



## Sketty (11. Juni 2009)

Finde ich Blödsinn. 

Am besten Blizz geht noch weiter. So dass man schon ab Level 1 reiten kann. Aber da unsere Twinks bzw. Neulinge noch gaaaaanz kleine Chars sind, sollten sie andere Mounts haben. 

Menschen Level 1-20 -> Gratis Esel 
Draeneis Level 1-20 -> Gratis Schildkröten
Gnome Level 1-20 -> Gratis Klappfahrrad
Zwerge Level 1-20 -> Gratis Schaf
Nachtelfen Level 1-20 Gratis Reitbäumchen

Orks Level 1-20 -> Gratis Skorpion
Untote Level 1-20 -> Gratis Todesesel
Tauren Level 1-20 -> Gratis alter lahmer Kodo
Trolle Level 1-20 -> Gratis Ziegenbock
Blutelfen Level 1-20 -> Gratis Übergroße Henne

alles graue Mounts, die man schon sofort hat. 

Ach ja und fliegen dann schon ab Level 50 ( natürlich Gratis), da man schon mit 40 durchs Portal in die Scherbenwelt darf. Schließlich soll man ja schnell nach Nordend kommen. Bzw. WotLk kaufen. Und in der Scherbenwelt dann mit Level 60 schnelles Fliegen für Lau.


----------



## fre_k (11. Juni 2009)

Naja aber wie hier alle sagen das das Schnelle Fliegen noch billiger werden soll.
Immerhin von 5000G auf 4000G ist doch schonmal was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich stört es jedenfals nicht das ich noch 5000g bezahlt habe. Die 1000G hab ich durch das schnellere Fliegen schon lange wider reingeholt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. Juni 2009)

Für die Leute, die das Spiel nicht wie ein Vollpro betreiben, sind die 5000 Gold einfach zuviel. Da wären 2500 schon ganz angebracht gewesen ... Ich bin nämlich auch kein Freund von stundemlangem Gefarme und wenn man dies nicht immer wieder betreibt, sind 5000 schon happig - weil man ja auch Klassenskills beim Lehrer kauft (oft für 40 Gold), irgendwann mal Dualwielding haben möchte, Berufe skillen, Kaltwetterflug lernen und immer mal reppen muss ... und und .. also diese ganzen kleinen bis mittleren Ausgaben, die ja immer wieder anfallen, zehren am Budget eines Otto Normal Spielers schon erheblich ... Und wenn man dann nur Gold duch Quests, Instanzenloots und Berufe reinbekommt, wird es mit dem Epicmount definitiv so schnell nichts werden .. das ist zumindest meine bisherige Erfahrung ...


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (11. Juni 2009)

An alle die hier meckern das das Schnelle Reiten zu teuer ist: Sagt mal Leute gehts noch?  Euch ist schon klar das das 300 Reiten das höchte ist was im Spielt ist und daher mit absicht so teuer ist? Das beste soll eben nicht jeder sofort haben, da muss man schon ein bisschen was für tun. 

Und wenn euch das zu viel arbeit ist dann spielt doch auf eurem privat Server wo ihr mit Reiten 300, T9,5 und Goldcap auf lvl 255 startet und GM Fähigkeiten habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und dann freut euch schön das ihr Gimps seid die überhaupt nicht kapiert haben das es auch in Spielen darum geht etwas zu tun und nicht darum alles in den A***** geschoben zu bekommen.

Ach ja.. und Nordend ganz normal durchquesten sind mit normalen loot und ab und an eine Inze ca 8500-9500 Gold. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jemiel (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Journeyman Riding (Skill 150)
> 
> * 100% Bodengeschwindigkeit
> * Benötigt Stufe 40
> ...




Was?!?

Ich musste mir auf Stufe 60 mal so 90Gold leihen, um an dieses Reitmount zu kommen. Und da hatte ich bereits so um die 200Gold

Also wenn ich gefragt werden würde, sollte man diese Levelgrenze mindestens auf lvl 50 hochsetzen und aus meiner Sicht auch noch verteuern

d.h.


Journeyman Riding (Skill 150)

* 100% Bodengeschwindigkeit
* Benötigt Stufe 50
* Kosten: 80 Gold
* Reittierkosten: 20 Gold
* Ein Brief wir an Spieler der Stufe 50 geschickt,um sie zu dem Reitlehrer zu bringen.

soweit meine Meinung

mfg jemiel


----------



## vekol (11. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> bekommen Druiden dann die Travel-Form auch ab lvl 20?
> müssen dann Schamanen den Geisterwolf nicht schon früher bekommen,  der Fairness halber?



Level 15 wäre wenigstens etwas konsequent, denn zu Zeiten als es Reiten erst ab 40 gab konnten Druiden und Schamanen schon mit 30 flitzen - jetzt können alle mit 30 Reiten. Ebenso darf man fragen, wieso nicht endlich mal das nervige Pet leveln beim Jäger generft wird, außer Zwangsbeschäftigung hat das nämlich wirklich keinen Sinn und ich rede hier von Stunden, in denen der Char solo nicht gescheit zu spielen ist, so ab Level 78 rum geht es mit der Aggro halbwegs und jetzt soll keiner anfangen vonwegen Instanzen, bei der ausufernden dps Geilheit fliegt man mit einem Pet unter 80 direkt aus der Gruppe und wenn es dann noch ein Schwein o.ä. ist naja...

Was glaubt ihr was einem bei diesem Kack Argentumturnier mit 3.2 an Gold nachgeworfen wird? Sie haben ja schon angekündigt, dann zahlreiche neue Quests hinzuzufügen - die dämlichen blauen Pets gibt es dann wohl zum gleichen Preis im AH wie die aus den Eiern der Orakel...weil man mit der Scheiße zugeschmissen wird! Jeder, der sich den Popo bei der Runenstoffspende aufgerissen hat um die Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu bekommen ist eh schon leicht gereizt. Man kann nur hoffen, daß es dann mal was gescheites für die dämlichen Siegel gibt.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die das Spiel nicht wie ein Vollpro betreiben, sind die 5000 Gold einfach zuviel.


lol? weißt du wie lange man früher (bc) gebraucht hat um das zu bekommen?

und jetz wotlk machste einfach quests und bähm hastes gold....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. Juni 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Und wenn euch das zu viel arbeit ist dann spielt doch auf eurem privat Server wo ihr mit Reiten 300, T9,5 und Goldcap auf lvl 255 startet und GM Fähigkeiten habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe auf so etwas schon gewartet ... du gehörst wahrscheinlich zu der Sorte Leute, die im Spiel auf jede Frage im Channel mit: "OMG, LOL, L2Play Noob" antworten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarcz (11. Juni 2009)

freut die Twinks.
Schöne Änderung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. Juni 2009)

Sarcz schrieb:


> freut die Twinks.
> Schöne Änderung.



Scarz ... bin auch auf der ewigen Wacht .. nur Gegenfraktion ... möglicherweise habe ich dich im Bg mal umgenietet ... oder halt umgekehrt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yarennor (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da zu. Ich bin Level 77 und habe nur knapp 3500 Gold. Ich bin kein Fan von stundenlangem Farmen und mache mein Gold fast nur durch Quests. Von daher würde es mir gefallen, wenn der Preis für das epische Flugreittier gesenkt wird. Muss ja nicht gleich halbiert werden, aber 3500-4000 Gold wären schon schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich kapiers echt nicht, was die leute für problem haben. Ich habe nie "gefarmt" und ich hatte mit 40 genau 100g mit 60 genau 500g und mit 65 dann schon wieder über 1000g. als ich dann 70 war dauerte es nur paar tage bis ich 5000g hatte.

Und das alles komplett ohne dailys oder berufen mit denen sich viel verdienen lässt.
Alles NUR duch questen und die grünen drops, die man beim questen ab und zu bekommt im AH verkaufen.
ich versteh nicht, wie jemand sagen kann, er hat gespart und gequestet und bekommt das gold nicht zusammen.
Dann hat er nicht gespart, sondern sein gold im AH rausgeworfen

Und ich bin ein "Casual".

Und die leute sollten endlich mal aufhören herumzujammern, dass Blizzard alles für die Casuals macht.

Die, die am meisten herumsudern sind nämlich die sogenannten "Progamer".   "warum müssen sie für den 3. Twink immer noch pre quests machen, oder gold für reiten zahlen, buhuu"

Ich bin "casual" und ich liebe pre quests und lange q reihen. und mir is wurscht, wieviel was kostet.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


Wtf - ganz klar ein Schamanen nerf (Geisterwolf)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (11. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die das Spiel nicht wie ein Vollpro betreiben, sind die 5000 Gold einfach zuviel.


Dank den dailies +argentum turnier (teure pets die sich gut verkaufen lassen) sind 5000g wirklich kein problem.


----------



## Nebola (11. Juni 2009)

Es mag schön ung gut sein, dass der Epische Reitskill für meine Twinks nur noch 50g Kostet (?) aber das ist schon krass.

Erst Normales reiten von 40 > 30 .. jetzt 30 > 20 

Dann kostet das 4g oder so ... 

Episch Reiten kostet jetzt 600g glaube ich dann > 50g

Dann kann man auch Episches Reiten ab lvl 40 machen und Normales Mount mit lvl 1.

Was das mit der Castzeit bringt weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich haben sich Leute beschwert die beim Questen von der anderen Fraktion getötet und becampt wurden, weil sie sich nach dem beleben nicht schnell genug verdrücken konnten - da Ihr Mount zu lange zum "beschwören" braucht - 

Also man hätte lieber alles nur ein bisschen verändern sollen wie z.B.

Epischer Reitskill 600g > 490g

Flugreitskill 900g > 750g 

Epischer Flugreitskill 5000g > 4200g 

Das wäre gut aber nicht so übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



> Expert Riding (Skill 225)
> 
> * 150% Fluggeschwindigkeit, 60% Bodengeschwindigkeit
> * Benötigt Stufe 60



Warum setzten die fliegen von 70 auf 60 runter ? 

und das heißt man ist in der Luft net mehr 60 % langsam sonder 150% schnell .. aber dafür am Boden 60% langsam ?


----------



## fraudani (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde reiten ab Lvl 20 zu früh. Das hat man ja selbst als WoW Neuling ruck zuck erreicht. Und dann noch so schön billig zu erlernen. 

Ich lese regelmäßig die Meinung anderer, dass inzwischen alles zu einfach wäre und die Gelegenheitsspieler und "Kiddies" alles hinten rein geschoben kriegen würden. In dem Fall muß ich da dann auch mal zustimmen. Wenn man das schon mit Lvl 20 kann, brauchen sie eigentlich gar keine Levelbeschränkung für den ersten Reitskill setzen. Dann kann man es einfach lernen, sobald man es sich leisten kann und gut ist. 

Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde sind dann Geisterwolf und Reisegestalt fürn Ar..., genauso die kleine Fluggestalt des Druiden. Vermutlich wird Blizz das auch auffallen und daran rumschrauben. Wirklich prickelnd finde ich das Ganze trotzdem nicht. 

Auch wenn ich zugeben muß, dass es beim Twinken einen hohen Vorteil hätte, weil beim x-ten Twink langsam wirklich der Spaß verloren geht, wenn man zum x-ten Mal die gleichen Quests machen und dabei durch ganz Azeroth latschen muß. Letzten Endes finde ich diese Änderung aber dennoch nicht gut.


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Naja aber wie hier alle sagen das das Schnelle Fliegen noch billiger werden soll.
> Immerhin von 5000G auf 4000G ist doch schonmal was.
> 
> 
> ...


und die 1k g hat man dann wieder weg für dualspec weil man des haben muß wenn man nicht umskillen udn rüsten kann in ner ini oder raid wird man schon fast gekickt so ist es nunmal ...
und wenn mans nicht dafür ausgibt sockel vz usw oder blizz komtm mit was neuem an und dann ist das g dafür weg ....................
man könnte tausend sachen schreiben woran das g weggeht aber naja....


----------



## monthy (11. Juni 2009)

Die Änderung sind OK. Alle die sich die 5k Gold nicht leisten können, können jetzt trotzdem schneller fliegen.

Das das schnelle Fliegen immer noch teuer ist, finde ich vollkommen ok. Damit bleibt es weingstens noch etwas besonderes.

Außerdem hat mit Wotlk jetzt jeder die Chance an das Gold zu kommen. Auch Casuals und wenigspieler.

Daylies FTW

Mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## faraway (11. Juni 2009)

Sketty schrieb:


> Gnome Level 1-20 -> Gratis Klappfahrrad



Au ja. DAS will ich sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> An alle die hier meckern das das Schnelle Reiten zu teuer ist: Sagt mal Leute gehts noch?  Euch ist schon klar das das 300 Reiten das höchte ist was im Spielt ist und daher mit absicht so teuer ist? Das beste soll eben nicht jeder sofort haben, da muss man schon ein bisschen was für tun.
> 
> Und wenn euch das zu viel arbeit ist dann spielt doch auf eurem privat Server wo ihr mit Reiten 300, T9,5 und Goldcap auf lvl 255 startet und GM Fähigkeiten habt
> 
> ...


haste ganz toll gesagt -,-* oh man wenn du so ein ganztags "pro" spieler bist dann bitteschön es gibt aber und das ist der größere teil
die arbeiten gehen eine familie haben udn das spiel spielen weils ein spiel ist udn KEINE ARBEIT....also wenn du zeit dafür hast das spiel zur arbeit zu machen bitteschön!
und wenn du meinst wir wären alle gimps weil du kleiner kacknoob meinst du zockst den ganzen tag und hast g ohne ende dann tu das aber bitte in nem forum wo du dich
selber fühlst wie son honk!!!!


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn man sich nicht jeden Schei.. im AH kauft dann hat man auf Level 80 sehr schnell die 5000g zusammen.
Auch das Kaltwetterfliegen sollte man von 70 bis 77 zusammenkriegen durch Quests wenn man sich die Mats für die Berufe nicht kauft.
Habe gestern in einer Stunde 500g durch Questen gemacht und es wäre noch mehr drin gewesen wenn ich nebenher nicht noch ein paar Gildenangelegenheiten hätte klären müssen.


----------



## Mobmap (11. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen


Warte nur ab das kommt auch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (11. Juni 2009)

Finds auch irgendwie gemein
als erstes das Reiten ab lvl 30 runtergesetzt
und jetzt ab lvl 20
Bis man erstmal auf 40 war, war es ja schon ne Ewigkeit.....

Okay, mein Twink freut sich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobmap (11. Juni 2009)

Kovu schrieb:


> Ach ja.. und Nordend ganz normal durchquesten sind mit normalen loot und ab und an eine Inze ca 8500-9500 Gold.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also wenn man Meister der Lehren von Nordend macht hat man mal locker 12k g zusammen


----------



## Atabax (11. Juni 2009)

das ist beschissen   man hat keine ziehle mehr auser 80 zu werde warum macht blizz das nciht gleich so   level 2 ereicht sie haben 1 gratieslevel freigespielt    schwups level 3  durch anstig auf level 3 haben sie ien weiteres graties level freigeschaltet schwups 4 und so weiter    die maunt bekomme se alle geschenkt   und   2 tage später habe se  komplet t 28 in der post    wahrscheinlich noch mit ps: sie haben jz gm rechte


----------



## Ragmo (11. Juni 2009)

die änderung an sich ist scho ganz nett... für mich nur leider schon zu spät >.< (alle chars über 40)
zu den "solln mal 280% reiten billiger machen" ... so teuer ist das nicht.
wenn man täglich 1,5-2 stunden investiert, hat man die 25 täglichen q etwa durch. 25tägliche q à etwa 11g=25*11=275g
da fällt aber auch noch crap an, den die gegner droppen. etwa 25g. macht am tag: 275+25g=300g.
für 5k gold brauchst also (mit einem char lvl 80): 5000/300=16,66666tage=17 tage tagesquests machen.
raiden gehste ja auch nich jeden tag. also dürften selbst raider das nach einem monat zusammenhaben... nur ne frage des durchhaltevermögens ;P

und so nebenbei brauch man das schnelle flugmount nich ;P mim flugmeister biste fast genausoschnell und für den rest gibts portsteine^^


----------



## Bustirapus (11. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das voll ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe "damals" auch 4 Chars mit allen ausgestattet und bin nun wieder bei einen weiteren mit allem auszustatten. 

Weniger Gold ist in Ordnung, finde ich. Obwohl ja in Wotlk das Gold sprichwörtlich auf der Strasse liegt. 

Wir haben letztens mal in unserer Gilde ausgerechnet, was wir so "verdienen" an Gold mit unseren Dailys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7200 g in 14 Tagen, was komplett episch Fliegen + Mount + Kaltwetterflug entspricht. Und das mit 20-22 Dailys pro tag in knapp 2 Stunden (ohne Loot und AH Verkauf). 

Auf das Reiten ab Level 20 freue ich mich schon. Es gibt einfach nix schlimmeres, als zB. laufend Rabenflucht - Dunkelhain oder die hier schon erwähnte Stalvans Questreihe zu Fuss. Grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber auch der Weg zum Kloster hoch *urgsss

Fazit für mich ist einfach, ist eine gute Entscheidung das mit den Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein "kleines" Wort zu den Classic Feelingliebhaber. Keiner Zwingt Euch zu Reiten ab 20, und ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen, warum immer so nach Classic geschrien wird. Spiele nun über 2 Jahre WOW (etwas Classic, nach 4 Monate kam dann BC) und ich bin für mich zur Erkenntnis gekommen, wenn BC nicht gekommen wäre, hätte ich WOW in die Tonne getreten, zu zeitaufwendig, umständlich.

Aber ich glaube, das gehört mehr in die Kategorie "Früher war alles besser"

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Zerkan (11. Juni 2009)

Ich find das mit den 5000 Gold immer noch ein wenig übertrieben 

Vote for Epic Flugmount für nur 3000 Gold !


----------



## Minorjiel (11. Juni 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die das Spiel nicht wie ein Vollpro betreiben, sind die 5000 Gold einfach zuviel. Da wären 2500 schon ganz angebracht gewesen ... Ich bin nämlich auch kein Freund von stundemlangem Gefarme und wenn man dies nicht immer wieder betreibt, sind 5000 schon happig - weil man ja auch Klassenskills beim Lehrer kauft (oft für 40 Gold), irgendwann mal Dualwielding haben möchte, Berufe skillen, Kaltwetterflug lernen und immer mal reppen muss ... und und .. also diese ganzen kleinen bis mittleren Ausgaben, die ja immer wieder anfallen, zehren am Budget eines Otto Normal Spielers schon erheblich ... Und wenn man dann nur Gold duch Quests, Instanzenloots und Berufe reinbekommt, wird es mit dem Epicmount definitiv so schnell nichts werden .. das ist zumindest meine bisherige Erfahrung ...



Naja, ich bin da anderer Meinung. Vollpro ist doch eigentlich kaum einer und trotzdem siehst man in Nordend jeden mit Mount, Flugmount, (inkl. Kaltwetterflug), etc. Kann jetzt meine Erfahrung nur auf die Gilde ausdehnen, aber wir haben uns (fast) ausschließlich aus berufstätigen Spielern zusammengesetzt, sprich: Wir spielen nur Abends und auch nicht jeden Tag zund auch nicht bis 4 Uhr Morgens. Trotzdem konnten sich alle im Laufe der Zeit das "epische Fliegen" beibringen.

Es ist also nicht so, dass dieses Ziel unerreichbar ist. Man muss auch kein supertolles, spielerisches Können mitbringen...sondern einfach nur Geduld udn ein bißchen Zeit.

Aber ich gebe meinen Vorpostern recht, es ist der nächste logische Schritt. Blizzard ist und bleibt Marktführer und stellt sich auf eine neue Kundengruppe ein. Neue Spieler werden effektiver ans Spiel gebunden, wenn es früh und mit hoher Sequenz "Erfolgserlebnisse" hagelt. Das hat man ja schon anhand der Hero-Inis und Naxxramas feststellen können.

Ich persönlich kann damit leben.....aber mein Spielverhalten hat sich schon geändert. Ich raide nachwievor unheimlich gerne und darauf hat sich mein Speilvergnügen seit WotLK fokussiert. In BC und Classic habe ich vielmehr nebenher gemacht: Ruf/Schlüssel farmen für Heroes (War ja noch was besonderes, wenn man Hero-Equipped war) oder den Netherdrachen, Mats farmen zum Lila-Craften und Gold farmen für's epische Fliegen.

In WotLK reizt mich das alles nicht mehr so. Heute hat jeder alles und keiner ist mehr was Besonderes, auf den ersten Blick zumindest nicht....obwohl es interessanterwiese noch immer ein "Leistungsbarometer" gibt. Es wurde lediglich vom visuellen Erscheinungsbild (epische Gegenstände) in ein Punktesystem (Erfolgssystem) umgewandelt. 
M.E. verliert sich aber genau dadurch der Charme eines Rollenspiels. Man steht nicht mehr mir stolz geschwellter Brust vor dem AH und die anderen Spieler erkennen schon von weitem, dass man viel Arbeit, Zeit und Spaß in seine Spielfigur investiert hat. Es wird nur noch über schnöde Zahlenwerte gemessen.

Naja, hat aber auch seine Vorteile: Man zeichnet sich wieder extremer durch den Softskill aus.

Fazit:
Die Zahl der leidenschaftlichen Rollenspieler reduziert sich. WoW ist nicht mehr nur für eingefleischte Fantasy-Fans attraktiv, sondern zieht durch seine Vielfalt auch den durchschnittlichen PC-Zocker an. Die Liebe zum Detail ist bei dieser ausgedehnten Benutzergrupppe nicht allzusehr sehr ausgeprägt. Blizzard stellt sich drauf ein, der "alte Hase" bleibt so oder so, da es an gleichwertigen Alternativen mangelt. 

Für Fans der ersten Stunde schade, aber ingesamt kein Beinbruch. Neue Spieler haben eh keinen Vergleich, sie erleben heute die Welt vom WarCraft ganz anders als wir es damals getan haben. Und die Veteranen verfügen können sowieso schon seit BC episch Reiten und Fliegen :-)


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

also muß auch sagen mit lv 30 das reiten lernen hatte ich gerade zusammen und noch 4-5 g übrig ich habe imme rnur gespart bei meinem pala weil ich ebi meinem warri des g im ah ausggeben habe naja so hab ich gelernt zu sparen ich habe beim pala die ganzen mounts imme rzusammen gehabt und das reiten udn fliegen erlernen können bis auf kaltwetter hatte es mit 78 und das 300 fliegen hatte ich dann nachdem ich 3 wochen 80 war ich habe immer gespart eben wegen dem fliegen.
dann mußte ich nochmal sparen wegen dem dualspec und jetzt immer für sockel vz usw, damit das equip auch stimmt um überll mit reinzukommen.
das 300 reiten alleine schon denke es reicht auch wenns um die 1k rum billiger gemacht wird,aber nur so ca....
beim lv 20 reiten haben das neulinge noch nicht so schnell zusammen wenn ich mir überlege habe von meinen berufen einige sim ah vk bekommen udn hatte mit lv 30 das mount so eben zusammen also werden warscheinlich die neulinge mit 20 noch nciht unbedingt ein mount haben^^.


----------



## VaanFaneel (11. Juni 2009)

Was wollt ihr eig immer mit Kloster? Der Weg is doch total kurz... da läufst vll grad mal 5 Minuten hin (und das auch nur, wenn man sich verläuft und in Richtung Westis geht).


----------



## Bustirapus (11. Juni 2009)

VaanFaneel schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eig immer mit Kloster? Der Weg is doch total kurz... da läufst vll grad mal 5 Minuten hin.




Für einen Allie nicht^^


----------



## Rheyvan (11. Juni 2009)

VaanFaneel schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr eig immer mit Kloster? Der Weg is doch total kurz... da läufst vll grad mal 5 Minuten hin (und das auch nur, wenn man sich verläuft und in Richtung Westis geht).



Als Hordler schon... als Allie haste doch einen sehr viel längeren weg... oder hast du vielleicht schon mal einen Alliesstützpunkt in Tirisfal gesehen? Und nein, der Bollwerkstützpunkt der Allies zählt nicht, denn da biste schon lange über das level hinaus, wo dir das Kloster noch dienlich wäre zum ausrüsten.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juni 2009)

*seufz*
Naja immerhin ist man nun mit dem normalen fliegen 150% schnell.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich finde, sie sollten es so lassen, wie es ist.
Irgendwie waren diese Stufen mal wirkliche Zwischenziele.
Man konnte sich freuen, wenn man endlich Reiten konnte, dann Epicreiten und soweiter ...

Und gerade die Klassenmounts hatten was für sich - es war was Besonderes.
Auch wenn z.B. die Hexerquestreihe länger und anspruchsvoller war - sie machte Spaß und die Belohnung war einfach nur zu geil.

Es gibt doch heute schon genügend möglichkeiten, entfernte Ziele schnell zu erreichem.
Es gibt so viele Flugpunkte, Ruhestein CD drastisch verringert, Portale +++.
Da braucht man ja nun wirklich nicht mehr viel zu laufen.
Und n bischen Laufen hat noch nie geschadet.

Und Gold findet man überall ...


Was mich allerdings bei dem Zitat oben etwas verwundert ...
Es gibt doch bereits schon Rabatt je nach Ruf bei den Fraktionen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juni 2009)

Bustirapus schrieb:


> Für einen Allie nicht^^


Genau wie du als Hordler Jahre bis in die Todesminen brauchst... aber das hat ja auch irgendwie einen gewissen Flair die "unbekannten und gefährlichen" Gebiete der Allies zu durchforsten. Verlies lassen wir da mal aussen vor, da renne ich eh immer erst mit 80 rein. Hehe.


----------



## Kabamaan (11. Juni 2009)

Lvl 20reiten fürn A***h 30 fand ich ok habe jedoch main auch bis 40 gelevelt und konnte dann erst reiten^^ das war ein kick in der früh um 5aufgestanden und annen PC rauf aufsmount^^ naja mit 40 dan schon 100% find ich auch dumm man sollte es einfach so lassen! Habe Mir gerade 7k gold gefarmt für twink epic fliegen und es hat net lang gedauert-.-

Bitte Lasst e so


----------



## Exid (11. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



/signed!

der Rest ist mir Wayne.... das Gold dafür besitze ich aber diese scheiß 5k G bringen mich zum ausrasten und wenn ich ausraste fahr ich 5k dps -.- das ist nicht schön!


----------



## Valthorian1011 (11. Juni 2009)

Wieso sollte Blizzard das 300 Reiten billiger machen? Für die, die es sich nicht leisten können haben sie das langsame fliegen schon auf 150% fluggeschwindigkeit raufgesetzt. Wer sein ganzes Gold im Ah rauswirft, der hat halt Pech gehabt. Das 300 reiten ist kein muss, wer es sich nicht leisten kann, hat den Luxus halt nicht. Punkt!


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Jajaarek schrieb:


> Ka obs umgesetzt wird doch das ewige laufen durch das schlingendorntal war doch auch was tolles x)



NEIN!!! wars nicht



Jajaarek schrieb:


> Wäre doch alles wieder wie früher in WoW Classic...



Bitte nicht!!!


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

kann nur traurig den kopf schuetteln.
schnell reiten mit 40?
fliegen mit 60?
kopf->tisch



Valthorian1011 schrieb:


> Wer sein ganzes Gold im Ah rauswirft, der hat halt Pech gehabt. Das 300 reiten ist kein muss, wer es sich nicht leisten kann, hat den Luxus halt nicht. Punkt!


nur mal so, versuch als nicht vollverzauberter tank ne grp zu finden


----------



## Gulwar (11. Juni 2009)

Bei einigen scheint unterzugehen, das episches Fliegen billiger wird. Die Anrechnung von Fraktionsrabatten gibt doch einen netten Bonus. Und der Rest ist schnell zusammengefarmt, selbst mit wenig Zeitaufwand


----------



## Deathanubis (11. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es eine Sauerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe 3 Chars mit Epic Flugmount und das Gold farmen war kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin total gegen die änderungen. Das ganze ist ja nur ein Spiel, man möchte zeigen können: Ich habe was erreicht, ich habe zeit investiert um schnelle tolle Mounts benutzen zu können. Und das macht Blizz nun kaputt. Zu BC war es ein reichlich schwierig schnelles Fliegen zu kaufen, wegen des vielen Gold farmens. In Classic ein Epicmount zu haben galt als Heldentat (zumindest am anfang) aber seit WotlK bleiben nur noch die Erfolgsdrachen, und die werden nu auch langsam rausgepatcht. Und ketzt wollen die auch noch all das zu nichts degradieren wofür wir hart gearbeitet haben? Das wofür wir so lange gefarmt haben um es kaufen zu können soll nun Twinks und Neuanfängern hintergeschmissen werden?Ok,dann aber richtig:

Instant mount beschwörung
Alle reitskills sind bei Stadtwachen aller Hauptstädten erlernbar.
Preise:
75 = 1 gold
150= 4 Gold
225= 10 Gold
300= 35 Gold

Alle Reitskills und Mounts sind ohne Rassen- oder LvL- oder Klassen beschränkungen für 10 Gold erhältlich, alle Mounts für die man erfolge oder Ruf brauchte (Netherdrache, Rotdrache, Timerundrache usw) werden absofort auch für 10 Gold bei allen Mounthändlern erhältlich sein. 
Alle neuanfänger starten mit einem 40% mount im Gepäck um das LvLn zu erlaichtern.

So, also wenn wir schon alles vereinfachen und alles verschenken dann auch richtig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann nur traurig den kopf schuetteln.
> schnell reiten mit 40?
> fliegen mit 60?
> kopf->tisch
> ...



Ich kann nur traurig den Kopf schütteln
Schnell reiten mit 60?
Fliegen mit 70? (was gar nicht bringt, da man es in Nordend nicht mal nutzen kann bis 77)
kopf->tisch


----------



## Nuffing (11. Juni 2009)

he?...ich versteh das nicht ganz... der letzte skill 


Artisan Riding (Skill 300)

* 280% Fluggeschwindigkeit, 100% Bodengeschwindigkeit
* Benötigt Stufe 70
* Kosten: 5000 Gold (Fraktionsboni werden nun angerechnet)
* Reittierkosten: 100 gold

Der kostet doch jetzt genau so viel wie davor, wo ist das problem?

Die mounts davor waren doch sowieso schon leicht zu krikegen, wen also juckt es das sie früher erlernbar sind, ist doch besser zum twinken


----------



## Drazmodaan (11. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schöne entscheidung mit dem reiten ab 20.
> 
> sicherlich für die "alten Hasen" ein bischen unfair dass man Klassenmounts wie beimn Hexer/Pala in den allerwertesten gesteckt bekommt aber was solls, heute würde ein Hexer z. B. Nie im Leben eine Gruppe für Düsterbruch zusammen bekommen, geschweige denn sich freiwillig die aufwendigen mats besorgen und/oder sich ein "alter Hexer" dazu bereit erklären ihn nach Düsterbruch zu begleiten.




da hast du leider absoult recht, ich weiß noch wie ich versucht habe gruppen u gründen/finden etc..ohne sehr nette gilde ging da gar nix.


----------



## Massìv (11. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Instant mount beschwörung
> Alle reitskills sind bei Stadtwachen aller Hauptstädten erlernbar.
> Preise:
> 75 = 1 gold
> ...


Was soll das! Das ist VIEL ZU TEUER!!!


----------



## Whitechapel (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da zu. Ich bin Level 77 und habe nur knapp 3500 Gold. Ich bin kein Fan von stundenlangem Farmen und mache mein Gold fast nur durch Quests. Von daher würde es mir gefallen, wenn der Preis für das epische Flugreittier gesenkt wird. Muss ja nicht gleich halbiert werden, aber 3500-4000 Gold wären schon schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sehts doch endlich mal ein das wow kein casual game ist..
wer keine zeit dafür hat solls nich spielen und gut ist..
und manche sachen muss man sich halt auch in wow
erarbeiten.. ich finde diese schiene die blizz in letzter zeit
fährt macht das spiel immer mehr kaputt


----------



## Saberclaw (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich find, dass es so passt wies is.

Mit lvl 20 schon mount? Da hat man grad seine ersten Schulterpolster^^ Fänd ich sehr unästhetisch.

Andererseits is Classic am behindertsten zum leveln, weils lange dauert, da wäre das ne gute Neuerung. Aber es passt einfach net...^^


----------



## Nuffing (11. Juni 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> sehts doch endlich mal ein das wow kein casual game ist..
> wer keine zeit dafür hat solls nich spielen und gut ist..
> und manche sachen muss man sich halt auch in wow
> erarbeiten.. ich finde diese schiene die blizz in letzter zeit
> fährt macht das spiel immer mehr kaputt



Es macht das spiel nicht kaput, es macht es einfach zugänglich für alle, ob es das kaput macht, ist wohl geschmackssache.

Dazu das man es nicht allen recht machen kann, (sonst hät ich die arena schon längst aus dem spiel entfernt dieses drecksteil, genau so wie die abhärtung und die 10 sekunden cc im pvp..mage war früher einfach mit skill einfach der alles weg hauer aber naja...) kommt noch dazu das es einfach änderungen gibt die für dich wohl keinen unterschied machen aber anderen helfen, und da sehe ich absolut nichts was dagegen spricht ( ja ich weiß für euch männer ist es natürlich das schlimmste wenn ihr nicht auf dicke eier machen könnt und andere was leichter bekommen...)

Grad so änderungen wie mount skill schneller bekommen, und , Hat jonny wayne vom server x/y halt seine moucnts und reitskill für weniger gold und schneller als du sie hattest, geht jetzt für dich ne welt unter?....


----------



## Hubautz (11. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Das ganze ist ja nur ein Spiel,



Das ist so weit erst mal richtig.



Topfkopf schrieb:


> man möchte zeigen können: Ich habe was erreicht, ich habe zeit investiert um schnelle tolle Mounts benutzen zu können.




Das wiederum ist Blödsinn. Du möchtest zeigen können, dass du Zeit investiert hast? Bitteschön warum das denn? Ich kann ja Leute noch verstehen, die mit Erfolgen oder Txy-epics posen und sagen sie haben etwas "erreicht". 
Aber auf dumpfes, stupides farmen stolz sein? Stolz darauf, wie ein Chinafarmer Gold zusammengekratzt zu haben?
Das ist doch eher peinlich.
Leute, bleibt mal auf dem Teppich.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> sehts doch endlich mal ein das wow kein casual game ist..
> wer keine zeit dafür hat solls nich spielen und gut ist..
> und manche sachen muss man sich halt auch in wow
> erarbeiten.. ich finde diese schiene die blizz in letzter zeit
> fährt macht das spiel immer mehr kaputt



sehe ich nicht so....leute die zeit im überfluss haben, sollten diese mal sinnvoll investieren. es kann nich sein, dass man 4h am tag am pc sitzen muss um was im spiel erreichen zu können. blizzard versucht dieses spiel für alle menchen interessant zu gestallten...meiner meinung nach der richtige weg.


----------



## youngceaser (11. Juni 2009)

Meine Meinung ist das der Reitpreis für das epische Reiten schon lange überholt war, vorallem mit freunde werben. Jedoch die Vorausetztung 20 bzw. 40 sind meiner meinung unangebracht. Das der epische fliegen preis so hoch bleibt finde ich gut habe zwar selber noch 2 80er die den skill nicht haben aber falls ich ihn holen sollte will ich auch was dafür getan haben.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Juni 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> ich gut habe zwar selber noch 2 80er die den skill nicht haben aber falls ich ihn holen sollte will ich auch was dafür getan haben.


jo wie ichs schon geschrieben hab.... zu bc zeiten brauchtest du als neuling schon 2-4 monate bis du die 5k gold zusammenhattest.

nordend wird dir die kohle ja schon beim questen hinterhergeworfen... und da jetz auhc noch billiger? mhhh


----------



## KInstinct (11. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Änderungen gut... man will ja seine kleinen Twinks schnell oben haben und da ist die Änderung durchaus sinnvoll.

Ich fand es schon ziemlich blöd wo ich Reiten/Fliegen in der Scherbenwelt erlernt hatte und ich es in Nordend sowieso erstmal nicht nutzen konnte. Fliegen ab 60 in der Scherbenwelt passt.


----------



## Testare (11. Juni 2009)

1: Ich gebs offen zu, ich als Spieler der ersten Stunde, der sich reiten richtig schwer erarbeiten musste, gönne es den neuen Spielern nicht, alles in den Arsch geblasen zu bekommen

2: Durch absenken der Eingangsskills und Preise fördert Blizz die Faulheit der neuen Spieler (Wie auch mit der völlig bescheuerten Freundwerbeaktion etc). Für Twinks ab dem 2ten Twink wäre das ganze noch ok, aber für komplette Newbies? Teil des Spielkonzept war es doch, insbesondere zu Classiczeiten, dem Spieler Stunden- und Tagelange Farmaktionen aufzubürden nebst langweiligen langen Laufwegen - nervig, ja - aber der Sinn dahinter: Lerneffekt. Lerneffekt für Wiperesistenz in Instanzen/Raids. Heute sieht man es doch schon in den kleinsten Instanzen: Kaum gabs mal EINEN Wipe (und sowas passiert selbst dem bestequippten Spieler mal) muss plötzlich einer weg oder jammert gleich rum wegen Repkosten bzw wie man nur wipen könne und ist zackwumm weg. Meist der mit dem schlechtesten Equip und gammeligsten Heal/Dmg/Tankskill. Für langjährige Spieler mag die Lowcontenterleichterung gerade noch so akzeptabel sein, für Neulinge und noch nicht so lange spielende (unter 1 Jahr) ist und bleibt das Gift.


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. Juni 2009)

den geisterwolf und reisegestalt könnte man ja auf level 8 oder so machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## :Manahunt: (11. Juni 2009)

Finds geil da ich morgen nach längerer Pause wieder anfangen wollte mit WoW und mir demnöchst auch wieder nen Twink erstelln wollt, da machts gleich noch mehr Spaß finde ich irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (11. Juni 2009)

aber ich konnte mich erinnern das auf lvl 60 das 100% reiten auch schwer war zu farmen, weil es früher kaum (oder keine) dailys gab.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (11. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> he?...ich versteh das nicht ganz... der letzte skill
> 
> 
> Artisan Riding (Skill 300)
> ...




em der unterschied steht in den Klammern! Bsp.

du bist ein Nachtelfen-Dudu und bist in Darnassus - Ehrfürchtig, dann kostet das Reiten nur noch 4000 Gold (5000 Gold - 20% (1000 Gold))!

cc


----------



## Metalg666 (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Expert Riding (Skill 225)
> 
> * 150% Fluggeschwindigkeit, 60% Bodengeschwindigkeit
> ** Benötigt Stufe 60*
> ...



Benötigt Stufe 60.... Druiden bekommen die dan wohl mit 58 oder? also scherbenwelt rein und sofort Flugmount? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (11. Juni 2009)

irgendwelche vermutungen wann der patch 3.2 ungefähr kommt? meine magierin ist grad level 60 und da macht es schon nen unterschied für den reitskill 500g oder 50g auszugeben ^^


----------



## Nuffing (11. Juni 2009)

Metalg666 schrieb:


> Benötigt Stufe 60.... Druiden bekommen die dan wohl mit 58 oder? also scherbenwelt rein und sofort Flugmount?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt das fälllt mir auch grad erst auf...mit 60 schon fliegen? wow....sieht man auf den boden keinen mehr zum glück bin ich auf einen PvE server dann hab ich wenigens nicht den stress das jetzt sogar die auf meinen level von oben komm und mich weg hauen ^^


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Juni 2009)

Wie sich hier alle angehen... <.<
Sicherlich für die die es bereits ausgegeben haben schade, aber gönnt ihr es den anderen nicht?

5k Gold ist nicht mal so eben gefarmt!
Tztztz, Leute die sowas behaupten spielen doch bestimmt 3h am Tag...

Und NEIN, ich habe mein epic Flugmount mit BC bekommen. Habe immer die dailys auf Quel'danas gemacht was bestimmt keine Freude war.
Und JA, ich musste für mein Epic Mount noch alles zusammenfarmen + QS machen.


----------



## Hubautz (11. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> 1: Ich gebs offen zu, ich als Spieler der ersten Stunde, der sich reiten richtig schwer erarbeiten musste, gönne es den neuen Spielern nicht, alles in den Arsch geblasen zu bekommen
> 
> Teil des Spielkonzept war es doch, insbesondere zu Classiczeiten, dem Spieler Stunden- und Tagelange Farmaktionen aufzubürden nebst langweiligen langen Laufwegen - nervig, ja - aber der Sinn dahinter: Lerneffekt. Lerneffekt für Wiperesistenz in Instanzen/Raids.




 Du willst mir allen Ernstes erzählen, dass tagelange Farmarbeit das spätere Instanzenspiel fördert?  Spielen wir das gleiche Spiel?
Die Leute, die in Instanzen oder gar Raids nach dem ersten Wipe die Gruppe verlassen sind in der Regel genau die, die immer schon alleine gespielt haben und - na was? Genau! Einsam vor sich hin Dinge gefarmt haben. 
Von mir aus sollen alle die Reitkosten geschenkt bekommen. Mir doch wurscht. 
Aber stupides Gold farmen und ewiges Laufen als Lerneffekt? Nein wirklich nicht..


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (11. Juni 2009)

also das sie des erlernen des ersten reitskills auf 20 runtersetzen und das ganze (mit mount) nur noch 5 Gold kosten soll find ich einfach nur dumm ..... ich fand lvl 30 war angemessen und auch wenn 40 gold für des lvl schon nich wenig waren war es doch schön da man ein Ziel hatte für das man eben auch mal etwas tun muss ..... so is meine Sicht der dinge mag ja schön und gut sein das man früher schnell unterwegs sein kann aber lvl 20 und 5 g ??? das is wirklich ein bisschen zu viel des guten .....

MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## Rabaz (11. Juni 2009)

Ich beneide jedenfalls Leute die sich über so einen Scheiß aufregen können, die scheinen ja sonst nicht viele Probleme zu haben.

Manche hier erinnern mich an das "wir mussten früher bla bla" Geschwätz von der Nachkriegsgeneration. Ich bin auch durch die Scherbenwelt geritten, demnächst können die ab 60 dort fliegen.....NA UND ? Meine Güte.


----------



## Datteldurst (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo das gibt´s doch nicht ich reiß mir den A.......... auf damit ich das Geld zusammen kriege um mir die mounts und reit/flug/skill zu kriegen und jetzt kann man reiten ab lvl 20,das finde ich echt mies.Ich fordere mein Geld zurück!!(also mit geld=GOLD) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Blizzard sollte mir das Gold per Post schicken das ich zuviel ausgegeben habe.....
Mit meinen ganzen Twinks komme ich auf 4000g.Rechte für alle!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!
> 
> ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...



schwachsinn.
gerae als casual, der keine hohen ausgaben (reppkosten/flasks/bufffood) durch raids hat ist das gold in 2-3 wochen locker drin.
schau dich doch mal um, wirklich jeder hat n epic flugmount.


----------



## Jurok (11. Juni 2009)

1. Worauf kann man sich da noch freuen? Es war bis 40 damals ein harter Weg und neu Spieler sind doch jetzt kein bischen mehr happy, Reiten gehört halt einfach dazu. 

2. Find es gut das sie schnelles Fliegen wenigstens nicht verschenken. Klar meine Twinks würden sich freuen, aber es ist nun mal Luxus und kein Must-Have. Der Mammut, mit denen man Leute mitnehmen kann oder ein Händler und Handwerker hinten drauf sitzen, sind auch total praktisch aber kein Muss und dementsprechend teuer. 

3. Grad neu Spieler haben noch mehr lust darauf, das erste mal leveln und sie beschäftigen, schätz ich jetzt einfach mal, mit allem was es so gibt wie Berufe etc. Mit meinem jetztigen Schamanen hab ich von 1-80 so ziemlich alles gespart, hatte Kürschnern und Bergbau als Beruf und da kam einiges zusammen. Auf 80 hatte ich schnelles Fliegen, Mount, Kaltwetterflug und Dual Specc.


----------



## celion (11. Juni 2009)

wie wärs mit reiten und fliegen ab lvl 1 und das dann auch noch umsonst, damit unsere ach so beliebten Casuals gleich garnix mehr machen müssen.

/ironie off


----------



## PTY (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...


also wer für 5.000g 2 Wochen braucht, macht etwas falsch, auch wenn man es langsam angeht. Alleine für das Questen von Level 70 bis Level 80 fallen 3.000-4.000g an und wenn man alles in den jeweiligen Gebieten macht ist man meist schon vor Sturmgipfel 80 und kann somit nochmal 2.000g machen, indem man auf Level 80 einfach Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone durchquestet.

Mein Hexer beispielsweise war bereits im Grizzlyhügel 80, ich konnte also noch Zul'Drak, Sholazzar, Sturmgipfel und Eiskrone abfarmen (wobei Eiskrone noch bei mir aussteht ^^). Habe an 2 Abenden (je 2-3 Stunden) 3.000g damit gemacht, plus die Items, die abfallen, plus die Farmberufe. Sollte also dicke reichen, um innerhalb kürzester Zeit 5.000g zusammen zu bekommen.



Gulwar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, es gibt auch mal ein Update für Geisterwolf und Reisegestalt. Die beiden Skills sind schon durch die letzte Änderung eigentlich sinnlose geworden. Wer geht noch in Reisegestalt wenn er reiten kann?


Weil man in die Reisegestalt sofort wechseln kann, ohne 3 oder 1.5 Sekunden zu warten. Und weil man diese auch im Kampf benutzen kann. Das ist alles andere als sinnlos!



hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!


Wie oben bereits erwähnt, durch das normale Questen an zwei Abenden fällt mittlerweile soviel Gold ab, das auch "Nicht-Suchtis" sehr schnell an die 5.000g kommen.

----------

Zurück zum Thema: Reiten ab Level 20 find ich völlig in Ordnung. Auch die 5.000g für das epische Fliegen. Aber was ich nicht begreifen kann ist, warum der normale Flugskill nur 60% Speed hat und nicht wie das epische Reiten mindestens 100%. Nachdem ich damals mit meinem ersten Char das Fliegen gelernt hatte, war das wie eine Zurückstufung. Man konnte zwar nun Querfeldein fliegen und somit viel kürzere Wege zum Zeil wählen, aber 60% ist so lahm, das es schon wieder absoluter Unsinn ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> sehts doch endlich mal ein das wow kein casual game ist..
> wer keine zeit dafür hat solls nich spielen und gut ist..
> und manche sachen muss man sich halt auch in wow
> erarbeiten.. ich finde diese schiene die blizz in letzter zeit
> fährt macht das spiel immer mehr kaputt



Sieh doch endlich mal ein das WOW ein Casual Game geworden ist
Inzwischen kann auch spielen wer weniger Zeit hat.
und ein Glück muss man sich immer weniger "erarbeiten" in wow
Ich finde die Schiene die blizz in letzter Zeit fährt 
macht das Spiel spannender weil es zugänglicher wird.


----------



## Killerhexer (11. Juni 2009)

Laufen bis 40 suckt, weil steangle laufen...

top idee nur naja das epische runtersetzten auf 3000G wäre ok


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Juni 2009)

Von mir aus sollen die Levelanforderungen niedrig sein aber die Goldkosten sollten wenigstens gleich bleiben, so das nicht jeder das Mount in den A**** geschoben bekommt.

MFG


----------



## Kremlaa (11. Juni 2009)

Oh man..... -.- , hätte ich früher nicht das ziel gehabt umbedingt mit lvl 40 mir das mount zu hollen , hätte ich wow warscheinlich erst garnicht weiter gespielt .....


----------



## Schlamm (11. Juni 2009)

hehe mein Schami ist grade 76 und hatte eig vor für ein Epic zu sparen xD Das Geld lege ich dann lieber anders an


----------



## ThEDiciple (11. Juni 2009)

Weiß net was ihr wollt.

Immer kommen die gleichen argumente zu einfach , in den arsch geschoben ect ect.

Ganz erlich wayne auf lvl 80 das mit den Mounts? eben keinen und wenn doch warum? wird euch deswegen was genommen, wenn neuanfänger schneller richtung 80 kommen?

Die argumente mit dem welt im low bereich sehn find ja immer ganz putzig denn es ist totaler humbuck. Vor 4 Jahren hat man als neuling wirklich die alte welt genießen können und später dann auch BC aber jetzt was sieht man da schon. Die Inzen mit sicherheit kaum bis garnicht, also lvlt man nur , quält sich zum teil durch die strecken , zwar finden sich manchmal leute für nen DM run, evt noch ZF das wars dann aber auch schon bis zu den ersten beiden BC Inzen BW & Kessel . 

Reiten mit lvl 20 ist evt etwas zu früh kann man ja noch drüber streiten aber sonst ist echt alles wayne. Mit 70 haste fliegen gelernt nur um dann mit 77 auch endlich fliegen zu können insofern find ichs schon ok ab 60 fliegen zu können. 

Ich kapier net warum man da so nen aufstand macht, man kann pre 4 Jahren nicht mehr mit heute vergleichen und neueinsteiger habens da bestimmt nicht einfach, denn im gegensatz zu den meisten flamern die noch ne volle alte welt erlebt haben treffen sie hier eher gähnende leere an

na ja flamed weiter , wenigstens das kann diese community zu 100% und das ist auch das einziege was mit den jahren verkommen ist bzw größer geworden ist. Der neid untereinander

habs schon in den comments geschrieben, hier gehts nur um schwule mounts und net eine vereinfachung des content

p.s und nach 3 mal 5k werd ich mir die für den DK jetzt auch sparen fürs epic fliegen. 150% reichen vollkommend aus ist schon ok so die epic flamer können ja immer noch 280% schneller fliegen also regt euch net auf , euer epic sch.... wird nicht abgeschnitten


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Teil des Spielkonzept war es doch, insbesondere zu Classiczeiten, dem Spieler Stunden- und Tagelange Farmaktionen aufzubürden nebst langweiligen langen Laufwegen



Ja, stimmt, aber diesen Fehler hat Blizzard ja jetzt behoben. Das macht eben die Größe von Blizzard aus, das sie nämlich an fehlerhaften Ideen nicht aus Ideologie festhalten. Was keinen Spaß macht, muß weg, denn das sollen die Spiele von Blizz ja vor allen anderen Dingen: Spaß machen. Wer ein Spiel mit Arbeit verwechselt sollte sich mal einen Job besorgen, dann wird ihm das nie wieder passieren.


----------



## Minorjiel (11. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich bin total gegen die änderungen. Das ganze ist ja nur ein Spiel, man möchte zeigen können: Ich habe was erreicht, ich habe zeit investiert um schnelle tolle Mounts benutzen zu können. Und das macht Blizz nun kaputt. Zu BC war es ein reichlich schwierig schnelles Fliegen zu kaufen, wegen des vielen Gold farmens. In Classic ein Epicmount zu haben galt als Heldentat (zumindest am anfang) aber seit WotlK bleiben nur noch die Erfolgsdrachen, und die werden nu auch langsam rausgepatcht. Und ketzt wollen die auch noch all das zu nichts degradieren wofür wir hart gearbeitet haben? Das wofür wir so lange gefarmt haben um es kaufen zu können soll nun Twinks und Neuanfängern hintergeschmissen werden?Ok,dann aber richtig:






Whitechapel schrieb:


> sehts doch endlich mal ein das wow kein casual game ist..
> wer keine zeit dafür hat solls nich spielen und gut ist..
> und manche sachen muss man sich halt auch in wow
> erarbeiten.. ich finde diese schiene die blizz in letzter zeit
> fährt macht das spiel immer mehr kaputt



Auch wenn ich die Änderung ebenfalls nicht so toll finde...aber woher kommt die Abneigung gegen diese Anpassung? Ihr habt doch bereits das epische Fliegen....und wisst, dass es früher noch Arbeit war und könnt stolz drauf sein. Und nur weil wir (ja, ich auch) damals viel Zeit investiert haben, müssen das alle anderen auch machen? Die Schwerpunkte/Zielen/Mechaniken verschieben sich halt im Laufe der Zeit weil WoW sehr wohl ein Casual-Game geworden ist.

Meine werte Frau Mama verlangt ja von mir auch nicht, dass ich meine Wäsche im Waschzuba und Waschbrett waschen soll, nur weil sie es früher auch getan hat. Die Zeitersparnis dir mir die Waschmaschine bringt, wird halt anderweitig verbraten.

Genauso in WoW....schneller Leveln, dafür mehr Zeit in Raids, Arena, BGs verbringen. Ist mittlerweile alles auf den Endcontent ausgelegt. Die Einstellung "Ich musste das machen, also müssen das alle anderen auch" ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. 
Und sieh doch mal die Vorteile: Twinken geht jetzt schneller, es mangelt nicht mehr an Raidnachwuchs (mittlerweile muß man die Spreu vom Weizen trennen) und man hat auch nochmal Zeit für die Freundin, den Biergarten oder den Sportverein ohne gleich den Anschluß zu verlieren.


----------



## hanktheknife (11. Juni 2009)

> 60% Bodengeschwindigkeit
> * Benötigt Stufe 20
> * Kosten: 4 Gold
> * Reittierkosten: 1 gold
> * Ein Brief wir an Spieler der Stufe 20 geschickt, um sie zu dem Reitlehrer zu bringen.


Ich habe großen Respekt vor BLIZZARD, aber so langsam ist das Spiel für "Erwachsene" einfach nur kindisch geworden. Mit dem nächsten Patch wird es auch für Kleinkinder spielbar, WOW in jedem Kindergarten. Das Schlimmste ist, Warhammer wird mir immer sympatischer, da ignoriert man wenigstens die Wünsche der Spieler, denn die Regeln sollte nur einer allein machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (11. Juni 2009)

PTY schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Reiten ab Level 20 find ich völlig in Ordnung. Auch die 5.000g für das epische Fliegen. Aber was ich nicht begreifen kann ist, warum der normale Flugskill nur 60% Speed hat und nicht wie das epische Reiten mindestens 100%. Nachdem ich damals mit meinem ersten Char das Fliegen gelernt hatte, war das wie eine Zurückstufung. Man konnte zwar nun Querfeldein fliegen und somit viel kürzere Wege zum Zeil wählen, aber 60% ist so lahm, das es schon wieder absoluter Unsinn ist.




wenn man sich die änderungen mal anguckt, dann kann man nicht nur mit lvl60 bereits flugskill 225 nutzen und somit in der scherbenwelt fliegen sondern werden auch die normalen flugmounts geändert. die sind dann auf dem boden nur noch 60% schnell (wie jetzt auch) und in der luft dann 150% schnell.


----------



## Star123 (11. Juni 2009)

Meine Meinung dazu sieht so aus:

Das man schon ab Level 20 Reiten kann, find ich klasse, die Laufwege nerven einfach nur und dass es nicht soviel kostet ist das auch nicht schlecht.

Und das man für Epic-Fliegen noch 5k Gold hinblättern muss find ich vollkommen in Ordnung, ich hab´s mir ja nicht umsonst 2x erfarmt. 

(Zum Gold: Das Gold hat man locker in 1-3 Tagen zusammen)


----------



## Potpotom (11. Juni 2009)

Star123 schrieb:


> (Zum Gold: Das Gold hat man locker in 1-3 Tagen zusammen)


Ach was, höchstens 15 Minuten für das bissl.


----------



## Minorjiel (11. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sieh doch endlich mal ein das WOW ein Casual Game geworden ist
> Inzwischen kann auch spielen wer weniger Zeit hat.
> und ein Glück muss man sich immer weniger "erarbeiten" in wow
> Ich finde die Schiene die blizz in letzter Zeit fährt
> macht das Spiel spannender weil es zugänglicher wird.



Manchmal bin ich mir echt nicht mehr sicher, ob Polemik oder Sarkasmus xD


----------



## Pluto-X (11. Juni 2009)

Na Toll, ich brauche nur noch das für 5k, das ist teuer geblieben^^
Zum Gold farmen hab ich keine Zeit, da spiele ich lieber inis usw.., das ist mir zu stupide das gefarme.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> 1: Ich gebs offen zu, ich als Spieler der ersten Stunde, der sich reiten richtig schwer erarbeiten musste, gönne es den neuen Spielern nicht, alles in den Arsch geblasen zu bekommen



stundenlanges pc-gammeln ist keine arbeit.  wie war es denn früher? als dauerzocker stand dir die ingame welt offen...als gelegenheitsspieler konntest absolut nichts reissen. das raiden nahm extrem viel zeit in anspruch, doch damit war es nicht getan...es war dazu noch teuer und daylies in der form gab es nicht. zum stundenlangen raiden kam noch stundenlanges farmen dazu....

auch im pvp war es nicht besser. um den höchsten rang zu erreichen, musstest tag und nacht vor dem pc verbringen.....blizzard geht den richtigen weg. es kann nicht sein, dass in ein computerspiel mehr zeit investiert werden muss als ins studium oder die arbeit...wenn man erfolg haben möchte.

die reitkosten wurden zwar schon gesenkt...an einer weiteren preisminderung ist jedoch absolut nichts auszusetzen. auch ich musste noch die alten preise bezahlen...und? interessiert doch nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Meine werte Frau Mama verlangt ja von mir auch nicht, dass ich meine Wäsche im Waschzuba und Waschbrett waschen soll, nur weil sie es früher auch getan hat. Die Zeitersparnis dir mir die Waschmaschine bringt, wird halt anderweitig verbraten.



Oh herrlich, warum ist mir das nicht eingefallen!!!
Besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Warhammer wird mir immer sympatischer, da ignoriert man wenigstens die Wünsche der Spieler.



Wenn ich unterm Schreibtisch wieder vorgekrochen bin, darf ich das in meine Sig tun ??


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juni 2009)

Top oder Flop:

Reiten ab lv 20: top
Fliegen ab lv 60: flop
Fliegen billiger: top


----------



## Schlamm (11. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr euch noch daran errinnern, wie es war, als man zu fuß durch Desolace oder das Schlingendorntal getappt ist? Das war echt eine Qual...


----------



## Thoora (11. Juni 2009)

Das Reiten ab LV 20 ist schon ganz in Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber das Gejammere um die 5k Gold für das schnelle Fliegen kann ich nicht verstehen! Ihr könnt doch Fliegen, es sind alle Punkte per langsamen Fliegen zu erreichen! Und wer halt schneller Fliegen möchte, der soll halt sparen. Ob es nun 1 Tag oder 1 Monat dauert bis man die 5k Gold zusammen hat, ist doch nicht relevant.

Eure Artika





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Top oder Flop:
> 
> 
> Fliegen ab lv 60: flop



Genau!!

den Fliegen ab 70 ist ja auch extrem sinnvoll!!!

da 99,7567% der Spieler allerspätestens mit 70 in Nordend sind, wo sie bis 77 erstmal Flugpause haben, ist fliegen ab 70 echt ein Highlight!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruskass (11. Juni 2009)

Ja schneesturm du Sucker

Ich habe damals 1200 Gold insgesamt  bezahlt pre Bc und jetzt für 50 gold oO wtf am arsch?
Nein das bleibt definitiv so wie es jetzt ist, 

Und mit dem Reittier natürlich bleibt das auch bei 5000, sonst haben total viele leute mal 10000 fürn arsch ausgegeben

Nene


----------



## Hubautz (11. Juni 2009)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Ich habe großen Respekt vor BLIZZARD, aber so langsam ist das Spiel für "Erwachsene" einfach nur kindisch geworden.



Wann war Wow jemals ein Spiel für Erwachsene? Hab ich da die Version mit den nackten Trollinen verpasst? 
Ich weiß nicht wie es um deine Lesefähigkeit bestellt ist, aber da steht auf der Verpackun "ab 12 Jahren" drauf.



hanktheknife schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste ist, Warhammer wird mir immer sympatischer, da ignoriert man wenigstens die Wünsche der Spieler, denn die Regeln sollte nur einer allein machen.



Klar, das ist das beste. Die Wünsche anderer ignorieren und alleine Regeln machen. Steht im ersten Kapitel des "Leitfadens für Diktatoren".
Ich versuche das mal ganz vorsichtig anzugehen: DU bist auch ein Spieler. DEINE Wünsche werden also in dem von dir angestrebten Fall auch ignoriert. Wenn du das möchtest und damit zufrieden bist, warum äusserst du dich denn dann hier?


----------



## ceelena (11. Juni 2009)

hmhm mal wieder so eine ansichtssache,meiner meinung nach...
bis jetzt musste jeder ordentlich was dafür tun (farmen/leihen/bank ausräumen) oder sein reales geld gegen virtuelles gold tauschen *jaMachtKeiner*.
vorteil für alle twinks / neueinsteiger und ärgerlich für alle die ihre twinks /mains zu à 5000g+KWF+Mount/s ausgestattet haben.

finds persönlich ok aber nicht notwendig,wie ein vorposter schrieb "das laufen bis lvl 40 hat noch niemanden geschadet"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab mit lvl 73 5,4k Gold ( normales fliegen, epic fliegen und natürlich auch kein kaltwetterflug gekauft)... ich werde jetzt in den nächsten 4 lvln 1,6k gold machen und direkt 3 reitskills kaufen...keiner kann mir sagen dass farmen zu schwer ist


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Könnt ihr euch noch daran errinnern, wie es war, als man zu fuß durch Desolace oder das Schlingendorntal getappt ist? Das war echt eine Qual...



oh ja....oh ja...oooooh ja. das war wirklich ne qual


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Klar, das ist das beste. Die Wünsche anderer ignorieren und alleine Regeln machen. Steht im ersten Kapitel des "Leitfadens für Diktatoren".
> Ich versuche das mal ganz vorsichtig anzugehen: DU bist auch ein Spieler. DEINE Wünsche werden also in dem von dir angestrebten Fall auch ignoriert. Wenn du das möchtest und damit zufrieden bist, warum äusserst du dich denn dann hier?



Ne Haubi nicht nur die Wünsche andere ignorieren, die Wünsche seiner Kunden ignorieren!!
Das hat bisher nur die Telekom und die Bahn konsequent durchgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (11. Juni 2009)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Falsch. Bei uns in der Gilde machts ein Hexer - oder hat's sogar schon gemacht, müsst mal nachfragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich habs auch gemacht. hab das zeug was man dazu braucht sogar noch auf der bank liegen, falls ein hexer das auch machen will


zum Thema: schön, hab grad nen twink auf lvl 20. wenn das aber eh erst mit 3.2. kommt dauert das eh noch.....
und meine anderen 2 chars, die ich aktiv spiele, sind schon flugweltmeister ^^


----------



## Melnorien (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!
> 
> ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...




mann mann mann immer dieses mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh auch arbeiten 8-10h am tag bin verheiratet und hab 3 kinder vor 8uhr abends geht da gar nix mit spielen und ich hab 30k auf 5 chars die alle reiten 300 + winterflug haben verteilt. wenns euch zu schwer ist spielt hello kitty


----------



## -Darxx (11. Juni 2009)

Reiten billiger machen, nagut das ergibt schon Sinn, also jetz zumindest für das erste Reiten. Wer hat den mit lvl 30 hundert gold beisammen, besonders die die erst mit WoW angefangen haben. (Damit meine ich jetzt die Leute die keine Main Charactere haben). Geschweige denn auf lvl 20, da man wie schon gesagt schnell genug auf dem lvl ist, dass man nicht einmal höher als 125 in einem Beruf ist. Da sie das Reiten auf das lvl hinab setzten wollen müssen sie dadurch auch das Reiten billiger machen. Ich finde generell sollten sie es auf lvl 30 lassen, da es hald ein Teil des Spieles war einmal viel herum rennen zu müssen.


----------



## HordeCrusher (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...




jaaa super, wir wissen ja das du ein oberhengst bist und am tag looocker 23407523 gold machst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

glückwunsch... wahrscheinlich hast nicht man n 68er um fliegen zu lernen. -.-

immer diese blöden sprüche wie "naxx und ulduar ist viel zu leicht, ich bin da am ersten tag durchgerusht das schafft man mit ner random in 3 stunden zu clearen" und "ich mach schnell durch kräuter farmen 2000g/stunde" sind so ätzend.
es glaubt euch sowieso keiner.




Melnorien schrieb:


> mann mann mann immer dieses mimimi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




soo viel gold, da können die kinder ja richtig stolz auf ihren vater sein!!! super vorbild.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skrolk (11. Juni 2009)

Das der Preis vom 280er Fliegen nicht reduziert wird, ist schon ok.(leisten kann ichs mir aber trotzdem nicht)
Es wär allerdings schön, wenn sie die Ruf/Dropmounts mit ner flexiblen Geschwindigkeit ausstatten würden (150%/280%)
Hab schon 3 Flugmounts im Inventar,die will ich auch irgendwann mal reiten <.<

Man könnte es ja so einrichten, das unerfahrene Reiter nach 3min vom Mount geschmissen werden und neu aufsteigen müssen *g


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also ich weiß noch ich habe da mal ne buffed show übers 5k g reiten gesehen und die meinten blizz
> muß ja immer was neues und teures finden wo die leute ihr g ausgeben können sonst hat jemand nach und nach auf verschiedenen chars so mehrere
> tausend g(10.000 oder so)...


Bei der buffed show haben die gesagt, blizzard wird jedesmal etwas neues bringen was man sich ersparen muss, bei bc wars das 280% fliegen. Und jetzt ists das mammut für 20k


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

epic ist gleich epos, episch....oder man kann es auch abgewandelt "held" nennen. 

was ihr wollt ist einfach nur gleich sein, die perfekte anarchie, kein ziel oder streben nach etwas besserem. kein aufwand = gleiches recht. ok, wenn ihr damit leben könnt. ihr seid die zerstörer des systems von diesem angedachten mmorg. ihr fordert nur und wollt nichts dafür tun und wenn nur mit minimalen aufwand. seit classic kommen nur noch stümper daher, die mehr fordern als sie geben wollen.  was haben wir damals geraidet, gequestet und auch gehandelt um endlich mal ein lilanes teil zu haben. das war stolz, du konntest posen aber machtest das nicht weil du wusstest was dies für ein harter weg ist, so was zu bekommen. 

damals droppte mungo in kara, jeder wollte das nur man freute sich mit demjenigen der es bekam. dieser gewinner versprach dir auch, nach ablaufen der id, das er der erste sein wird den du bitten kannst mit dir zu kommen, gibt es das heute noch "lol" 

ihr seid in meinen augen reale versager, in eurem kleinen leben gebt ihr euch so wie in dieser virtuellen welt. alles einfach haben wollen und nichts dafür tun. mir ist es egal wie ihr über mich denkt, ich denke so und fahre gut damit. wenn ich ein auto haben will kann ich auch nicht sagen ich will einen "epic" mercedes zu einem preis von einem kia. und das argument zieht nicht, ich habe familie mit kindern und habe nicht die zeit. ich habe sie auch und muss respektieren das andere leute nunmal besseres,mehr zeit haben oder einfach glück haben.

ich wünschte mir die zeit zurückdrehen zu können, da war dieses spiel noch spielenswert, man ging zum abschalten in dieses und konnte auch abschalten weil es sozial strukturiert war. jeder wollte gamen und spielte miteinander. heute ist es so das du in dieses spiel gehst und dropt nicht beim ersten boss das was sich der andere erhofft hat......leaven sie. kaum einer spielt mehr (random-group) zusammen bis zum ende. nicht mal mehr in der gilde. 

ihr zerstört das spielt mit eurem "mimimi" getue, ihr seid einfach nur peinlich. 

ist wie im realen leben " einer der einen bluerayplayer will geht nebenbei noch arbeiten, der andere ist neidisch und fragt bei der bank und blecht dies monatlich-ohne zu wissen wie)

wer ist nun der epic ?

aber fordert nur, und macht euch keine gedanken über die 500.000 hardcoregamer die auf den servern rumlatschen und sozial eingestellt sind. ein grossteil, was weiss ich millionen, sind nur reale versager die ne eins in mathe haben wollen ohne den satz des pythagoras zu kapieren. 

eigentlich seid ihr zu bemittleiden........


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (11. Juni 2009)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> jaaa super, wir wissen ja das du ein oberhengst bist und am tag looocker 23407523 gold machst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur weil du es nicht hinkriegst?!
Ein Freund von mir hat von 68-77 mit Kräuterkunde als Beruf insgesamt 6k gold gemacht ( größteteils gequestet und wenn in Instanzen war er auch nur mit Quests)...Ich hab mittlerweile auch 5.4k mit 73 ( halt noch gar kein fliegen gekauft)....naxx ist auch leicht....war mit meiner Gilde mit blauem Equip im 10er drinn und direkt gecleart. Die meisten kannten die Bosse und Buffood+ Flasks wurden dauerhaft benutzt. Du musst es ja nicht glauben aber es gibt Leute die ihren Charakter beherrschen und schon Erfahrung im Spiel habe. Mit Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau kann man ein Haufen Gold machen...zwar keine 2000/h aber schon recht viel wenn man die Spawnpunkte der Pflanzen kennt und man Glück mit Frostlotus hat.
Noch ein Flamerspruch zum Abschluss: L2p


----------



## Ordosh (11. Juni 2009)

Jajaarek schrieb:


> Omg... Sry aber ich find das echt schade ...
> Ka obs umgesetzt wird doch das ewige laufen durch das schlingendorntal war doch auch was tolles x)
> Ab lvl 20 reiten ? ... extrem schade ...
> 
> ...



Jaja Classic ... alle reden sich raus ach wäre Classic noch da, und wenn es wirklich da wäre würden 90% jammern ach wäre doch bc oder wrath da



Nuffing schrieb:


> he?...ich versteh das nicht ganz... der letzte skill
> 
> 
> Artisan Riding (Skill 300)
> ...



genau meine Meinung ... wo ist das Problem?



bruskass schrieb:


> Ja schneesturm du Sucker
> 
> Ich habe damals 1200 Gold insgesamt  bezahlt pre Bc und jetzt für 50 gold oO wtf am arsch?
> Nein das bleibt definitiv so wie es jetzt ist,
> ...



Ja richtig du hast mal fürn arsch 10000g ausgegeben aber du kannst ja posen wenn du es für dein seelenwohl brauchst
kannst ja mit dem erfolg angeben hah ich hatte das als das noch was gekostet hat ... ihr seid ja alle so lame bla bla bla 
kannst dich ja auslassen


omg so viel scheiße ... ab 20 usw ist sinnvoll, mittlerweile gehts bis 80 und spätestens wenns bis 90 geht muss man daran denken, dass neu einsteiger in den endcontent kommen müssen...... und wenn es so wäre, dass man ewig laufen muss usw und dadurch viel länger braucht würds kein schwein mehr beginnen



terrorott schrieb:


> epic ist gleich epos, episch....oder man kann es auch abgewandelt "held" nennen.
> 
> was ihr wollt ist einfach nur gleich sein, die perfekte anarchie, kein ziel oder streben nach etwas besserem. kein aufwand = gleiches recht. ok, wenn ihr damit leben könnt. ihr seid die zerstörer des systems von diesem angedachten mmorg. ihr fordert nur und wollt nichts dafür tun und wenn nur mit minimalen aufwand. seit classic kommen nur noch stümper daher, die mehr fordern als sie geben wollen.  was haben wir damals geraidet, gequestet und auch gehandelt um endlich mal ein lilanes teil zu haben. das war stolz, du konntest posen aber machtest das nicht weil du wusstest was dies für ein harter weg ist, so was zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Gilden du warst oder in welcher Fantasiewelt du spielst ^^ 

wie heißt es so schön.... Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit so hallt es zurück






Abschließend lässt sich hierzu nur sagen ...
Nehm es hin
für neu-einsteiger und twinker ne nette sache 
wesentlich angenehmer als früher und klar Classic ach da war das 100% mount noch was da brauchte man ewig bla bla blupp; ja gz ihr habt es damals geschafft und seid imba aber seien wir mal ehrlich
Classic konnte man alles nur per ZEIT bekommen ....
---> siehe PvP - Ränge


----------



## Ordosh (11. Juni 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht hinkriegst?!
> Ein Freund von mir hat von 68-77 mit Kräuterkunde als Beruf insgesamt 6k gold gemacht ( größteteils gequestet und wenn in Instanzen war er auch nur mit Quests)...Ich hab mittlerweile auch 5.4k mit 73 ( halt noch gar kein fliegen gekauft)....naxx ist auch leicht....war mit meiner Gilde mit blauem Equip im 10er drinn und direkt gecleart. Die meisten kannten die Bosse und Buffood+ Flasks wurden dauerhaft benutzt. Du musst es ja nicht glauben aber es gibt Leute die ihren Charakter beherrschen und schon Erfahrung im Spiel habe. Mit Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau kann man ein Haufen Gold machen...zwar keine 2000/h aber schon recht viel wenn man die Spawnpunkte der Pflanzen kennt und man Glück mit Frostlotus hat.
> Noch ein Flamerspruch zum Abschluss: L2p





und der nächste nap ...
omg 
schonmal daran gedacht, dass es immer noch chars gibt, die zb VZ und Schneider sind und lieber skillen als alles aufn putz hauen?
oder dasn ich jeder 2 farmberufe hat ^^
BB u. Schmied braucht Schmied auch die Erze, die man findet etc
gleiche mit den anderen Verarbeitenden Berufen


Und schonmal nen heildruiden vor dualspec gelvlt?
mit questen is da nich viel ....


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

"Ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Gilden du warst oder in welcher Fantasiewelt du spielst ^^ 

wie heißt es so schön.... Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit so hallt es zurück"

so wie man in den wald schreit.....mhhhh ok....sage ich etwa "
es geht doch nicht um die gilden, haste überhaupt kapiert was ich meine oder trinkst du schon wieder ?"

es geht um den "easymode" jeder will das was der andere hat und bekommt das nun für "lau" und obendrein gibt es noch 250 mounts "for free".  gibbet nicht.......ach ich vergass........gibbet doch weil die weichspülerfraktion die oberhand hat. auf 7millionen leute hört blizzard mehr als auf 500.000. nur das die hardcoregamer auch leaven und ihr dieses spiel kaputt macht.

aber was juck es einer sau wenn es an der eiche scharrt. 

ihr macht als sau das spiel kaputt, die eiche geht ein wie eine primel.........


----------



## Ordosh (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> "Ich weiß ja nicht in welchen Gilden du warst oder in welcher Fantasiewelt du spielst ^^
> 
> wie heißt es so schön.... Wie man in den Wald hineinschreit so hallt es zurück"
> 
> ...




Trinke ich schon wieder?
*lach* 
Ach herrlich
deine Komplexe hätt ich gern
du meintest Instanzen werden nicht mehr fertig gemacht, nich mal in Gilden....

omg ^^


----------



## Vannala (11. Juni 2009)

So und nun versetzen sich alle Suchtis mal in einen NonSuchti mit intaktem Familenverhältnis,Sozialverhältnis( d.h. Freunde,ich weiß,es ist lang her,dass ihr diesen Begriff gehört habt) und Arbeitsverhältnis.
So und wenn ihr euch in eurer blühenden Fantasie das nun vorstellt:
Wie zum Teufel soll da ein Mann(Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal einen Mann) ,der vllt. wenige Stunden in der Woche nur zum Spielen kommt,sich nicht annähernd mit dem Spiel sogut auskennt(in euren Kreisen bezeichnet ihr sowas als "Noob") kein geschickter und ausdauernder Ah-Händler ist, zu soviel Gold kommen. Wer nun sagt ,dass sei nicht viel Gold, oder man es sich schnell beschaffen könne,den ignoriere ich erstens weil=Nerd und zweitens soll er meinen ersten Satz nochmals lesen und dann hoffentlich zur Vernunft kommen und einsehen,dass es vllt. auch nicht für alle bzw. viele ,doch aber ein paar Wenige einfach nicht einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

lg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Noch ein Flamerspruch zum Abschluss: L2p



was hat farmen mit können zu tun?....klar war naxx recht leicht...und? wir hatten diese raidinstanz auch am ersten abend clear, aber für alle hardmodes benötigten wir ein paar wochen. für spieler die ende bc oder erst zu wotlk begonnen hatten, war naxx ein super einstieg u auch eine herausforderung.

ich spiele seit classic, raide seit classic endcontent und bin ingame immer pleite weil ich einfach keine zeit zum farmen oder für daylies habe...und auch keine lust. deswegen kann ich jetzt nicht spielen oder?


----------



## bababuss (11. Juni 2009)

Naja, gegen Stufe 20 habe ich nichts, auch wenn ich so schnell nicht noch ein Charakter hochziehen würde, war das doch schon eher langweilig.
Bloß was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass fliegen 225 auf 150% erhöht wurde.
Hab' ich mir gerade erst für meinen Twink epicfliegen gekauft, schon kann man mit normalen auch schon sehr schnell fliegen.
Mein Fazit: Stufe 20 Reiten erlernen ja, 150% Fliegen nicht, da das meiner Meinung für den Preis zu schnell ist.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (11. Juni 2009)

Da Problem ist ja, versucht ma von Argentum-Vorhut nach Argentum-tunier zu fliegen mit einem 60% Mount. 5-7 minuten! Mit einem 150% mount - 2-3 minuten! Dann ist da noch, das dort die meissten Quests sind, mit meistens sehr langen Flugstrecken! usw.

cc


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

vannala, ich habe auch job und kinder und auch reales leben. man muss einfach akzeptieren das man nicht der "highendchar" ist. bin ich auch nicht. ich bin nicht imba, nicht gott und sowieso nichtmehr der "highendgamer" aber man sollte doch respektieren und akzeptieren das andere für mehr zeitaufwand usw. besseres haben. 

es macht(e) doch dieses spiel aus, jeder der mehr ingame etwas zustande bringt bekommt auch mehr, das war teilweise etwas vom reallife. was aber zur zeit vonstatten geht ist nichts mehr was dieses spiel ausmacht. wenn ich will farme ich am tag 200-500g in 1-2 stunden ab. stoffe z.b oder einfach nur durch phantomschwerter. geht simpel und ohne grossem aufwand.

wer etwas heute  von kräuterkunde versteht farm als lowie mit seinem twink in un`goro sich einen ast. auch da wird dich der ah belohnen.  du brauchst nicht mal geschickt sein, addons erleichtern dir den weg. 

dieses spiel, sofern man sich halbwegs auskennt ist weichspülerweich. wir zocken ab und an als ü30 in der welt von wow. und siehe da, ein char von uns hatte in 2 tagen sein epicmount inkl. 1-78 lvl. das war nicht mal mehr arbeitsaufwand, das war muschelschupsen. 

das spiel ist so simpel geworden das du nur noch bei einem lvl 80er auf folgen klicken musst, dich in den garten setzt und mit deiner familie grillst........


----------



## celion (11. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> die reitkosten wurden zwar schon gesenkt...an einer weiteren preisminderung ist jedoch absolut nichts auszusetzen. auch ich musste noch die alten preise bezahlen...und? interessiert doch nicht.



Es geht einfach nur darum das Blizz den falschen Weg einschlägt (leichtere Inis, alles nerfen und jedem alles in den Arsch blaßen).
Hoffentlich wacht Blizz noch rechtzeitig auf bevor alles zu spät ist!


----------



## shady197 (11. Juni 2009)

Sehr schön gefällt mir, aber warum kommt das immer dann wenn ich den kram schon mehrmals bezahlt habe und länger für lvln musste...
Hoffe das der Patch schnell kommt dann können jedenfalls meine "neuen" Twinks von Profitieren.


----------



## Whitechapel (11. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sieh doch endlich mal ein das WOW ein Casual Game geworden ist
> Inzwischen kann auch spielen wer weniger Zeit hat.
> und ein Glück muss man sich immer weniger "erarbeiten" in wow
> Ich finde die Schiene die blizz in letzter Zeit fährt
> macht das Spiel spannender weil es zugänglicher wird.



jo wird unheimlich spannender wenn man alles einfach so 
bekommt und überhaupt nischt mehr dafür tun muss..
find ich auch voll spannend jetz wo du's sagst..


----------



## The Future (11. Juni 2009)

Erliche meinung wieder ein grund mehr sich ein neues spiel zu suchen.
wieder mehr gimps [ spieler die nichts können auf grund nie gelerntes "damit meine ich nicht neue spieler"] .
Und wieder keine gold erstattung für leute die es bereitz gelernt haben.


----------



## HordeCrusher (11. Juni 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Nur weil du es nicht hinkriegst?!
> Ein Freund von mir hat von 68-77 mit Kräuterkunde als Beruf insgesamt 6k gold gemacht ( größteteils gequestet und wenn in Instanzen war er auch nur mit Quests)...Ich hab mittlerweile auch 5.4k mit 73 ( halt noch gar kein fliegen gekauft)....naxx ist auch leicht....war mit meiner Gilde mit blauem Equip im 10er drinn und direkt gecleart. Die meisten kannten die Bosse und Buffood+ Flasks wurden dauerhaft benutzt. Du musst es ja nicht glauben aber es gibt Leute die ihren Charakter beherrschen und schon Erfahrung im Spiel habe. Mit Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau kann man ein Haufen Gold machen...zwar keine 2000/h aber schon recht viel wenn man die Spawnpunkte der Pflanzen kennt und man Glück mit Frostlotus hat.
> Noch ein Flamerspruch zum Abschluss: L2p




das ist wieder typisch.^^ keine ahnung, aber einfach mal raushauen, dass ich kein gold für epic fm habe und blaues gear. und das nur, weil ich nicht einer bin der damit angibt.

klar gibt es möglichkeiten viel gold zu machen. mein kräutekundler hat auch ~4k von bc-wotlk gemacht, weil n stack goldklee 100g wert war.

und damit du zufrieden bist: ich habe 2 fm's ich kanns mir locker leisten, ich habe immernoch 11k gold ich habe ulduar bis yogg clear und mein eq ist auch ganz ok. 

werd erwachsen. da lernt man, dass man nicht immer mit dem angeben muss was man hat und andere nicht. 

ich setz mich nun mal für leute ein die weniger gold haben, wo ist das problem?



Edit: ah ich seh grad deinen namen. hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich das nicht mehr geschrieben, aber ich hoffe du weinst jetzt nicht.
werd mal 13. (sry für den "bla-kiddy" flame)


----------



## Vannala (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> vannala, ich habe auch job und kinder und auch reales leben. man muss einfach akzeptieren das man nicht der "highendchar" ist. bin ich auch nicht. ich bin nicht imba, nicht gott und sowieso nichtmehr der "highendgamer" aber man sollte doch respektieren und akzeptieren das andere für mehr zeitaufwand usw. besseres haben.
> 
> es macht(e) doch dieses spiel aus, jeder der mehr ingame etwas zustande bringt bekommt auch mehr, das war teilweise etwas vom reallife. was aber zur zeit vonstatten geht ist nichts mehr was dieses spiel ausmacht. wenn ich will farme ich am tag 200-500g in 1-2 stunden ab. stoffe z.b oder einfach nur durch phantomschwerter. geht simpel und ohne grossem aufwand.
> 
> ...





>>>Da spricht viel Wahres.
Ich muss dazu sagen,ich habe auch auf diesen Highend Maximum gespielt,d.h. fast jeden Tag nen Raid....und halt top equip,gehörte mit zu den besten,aber das konnte ich mir alles leisten,wieso,weil ich ein paar Monate unmengen an Zeit hatte,jetzt ändert sich das schon wieder und ich gehe viel lieber meinem Rl nach und lache über Leute,egal in welchem Alter(obwohl ich es bei Ü30 eigtl schlimm finde)  die jetzt nur am rumsuchten sind,obwohl sie die Zeit die ich hatte,eigtl. nicht haben.
Ich weiß nicht,ob du mich jetzt Richtig verstehst....versuchs einfach mal und nehme das mit dem Ü30 nicht als Angriff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NewMajinBoo (11. Juni 2009)

na dann viel spaß mit lvl 60 auf dem weg ins schattenmondtal um dort reitskill + flugtier zu erwerben (zumindest auf horde-seite) ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> jo wird unheimlich spannender wenn man alles einfach so
> bekommt und überhaupt nischt mehr dafür tun muss..
> find ich auch voll spannend jetz wo du's sagst..



Spannend ist ein relatives Wort, wo der eine Herzklopfen hat bekommt der andere nen Gähnanfall.
Ich finde es spannend, weil dadurch Leute ins Spiel kommen, die ein wenig frischen Wind reinbringen und nicht immer die üblichen Dauerzockernerds.
Du findest es nicht spannend, weil du gerne für etwas "hart arbeitest" und es dir "redlich verdienst" damit nicht "jeder Idiot"  alles " in den Arsch geschoben bekommt" (hast nicht du alles gesagt ich weiss, ich sammle bloß mal einige Zitate)
Dann hast du eben Pech. Tja. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Anduris (11. Juni 2009)

das ist doch mal genial!


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

The schrieb:


> Erliche meinung wieder ein grund mehr sich ein neues spiel zu suchen.
> wieder mehr gimps [ spieler die nichts können auf grund nie gelerntes "damit meine ich nicht neue spieler"] .
> Und wieder keine gold erstattung für leute die es bereitz gelernt haben.




Welche Fähigkeiten LERNT ein Spieler denn daraus, dass er 20  Level länger zu Fuß läuft ? Wie lange man die "W" Taste festhalten kann ohne nen Krampf im Finger zu bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht  findest du ja ein Spiel bei dem du richtig ackern und knechten darfst.
Viel Spaß dabei und CU


----------



## cesy32 (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also ich weiß noch ich habe da mal ne buffed show übers 5k g reiten gesehen und die meinten blizz
> muß ja immer was neues und teures finden wo die leute ihr g ausgeben können sonst hat jemand nach und nach auf verschiedenen chars so mehrere
> tausend g(10.000 oder so)...
> ich persönlich finde das letzte reiten sollte auch bisl billiger werden habe mir den a.... aufgerissen damit ich endlich schnell fliegen konnte!
> ...


----------



## Yukaa (11. Juni 2009)

Ich findes gut! mit 40 Epic reiten is doch voll geil zum twinks lvln. wer hat scho noch bock mit solchen pennermounts bis lvl 60 rumzureiten?


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

hehe vannala, ich als angriff dies nehmen ? ich bin doch erst 31 ;-)

aber mal spass beiseite, ich denke ein spiel muss knackige stellen haben, das macht es erst spielenswert. in zeiten von maniac manson und zak mc auf dem amiga biss man sich die zähne aus. meine kumpels waren da schon teilweise weiter. man lernte voneinander aber in zeiten dieses wow`s lernst du kaum noch voneinander. das liegt daran das du alles von vorherein bekommst, du musst ja nicht mal mehr was tun. 

wenn es 7millionen leuten zu schwer ist, weil sie keinen bock haben etwas zu tun, dann wird die schraube nach unten gedreht. es will kaum noch jemand etwas dafür tun. jedem soll einen gebratene taube in den mund fliegen. das ist das gesellschaftliche bild. 

schaust du zu den fussballern, da sind selbst trainingseinheiten von ner stunde schon richtige arbeit und nur rumgenöle. früher gingen wir dahin um spass zu haben und wer ein tor mehr erzielt hat war halt der bessere. heute will jeder nur ein tor erzielen, die gemeinschaft ist ihm realitiv egal. nur der eigene nutzen und vorallem......so viel wie möglich.........


----------



## hanktheknife (11. Juni 2009)

> Wenn ich unterm Schreibtisch wieder vorgekrochen bin, darf ich das in meine Sig tun ??


Meine Äußerung unterliegt im Gegensatz zu WAR keiner Lizenz und ist somit OpenSource.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vannala (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> hehe vannala, ich als angriff dies nehmen ? ich bin doch erst 31 ;-)
> 
> aber mal spass beiseite, ich denke ein spiel muss knackige stellen haben, das macht es erst spielenswert. in zeiten von maniac manson und zak mc auf dem amiga biss man sich die zähne aus. meine kumpels waren da schon teilweise weiter. man lernte voneinander aber in zeiten dieses wow`s lernst du kaum noch voneinander. das liegt daran das du alles von vorherein bekommst, du musst ja nicht mal mehr was tun.
> 
> ...





>>>Das ist aber genau das,was ich meine....ich finde es ja gut,dass die Leute sich für ein Spiel nicht zu Tode ackern,das hat ja keinen Sinn....sie sollen es lieber in Rl machen.....von daher seh ich sowas nur als positiv,weil halt viel zu viele WoW immer mit Rl vergleichen....sowas ist schlimm !


----------



## hanktheknife (11. Juni 2009)

> Wann war Wow jemals ein Spiel für Erwachsene? Hab ich da die Version mit den nackten Trollinen verpasst?
> Ich weiß nicht wie es um deine Lesefähigkeit bestellt ist, aber da steht auf der Verpackun "ab 12 Jahren" drauf.


Ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen, aber vielleicht ist dein Leseverständnis gestört. Ich rede nicht von einem WOW ab 18, sondern davon, dass sich Erwachsene langsam verarscht vorkommen in diesem Spiel. Classic-Kenner werden mir recht geben. Sachen, die man zu einfach bekommt im Leben oder im Spiel haben keinen Wert. Solltest du das nicht verstehen, dann frage ich dich in 10 Jahren noch einmal.


----------



## Whitechapel (11. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Du findest es nicht spannend, weil du gerne für etwas "hart arbeitest" und es dir "redlich verdienst" damit nicht "jeder Idiot"  alles " in den Arsch geschoben bekommt" (hast nicht du alles gesagt ich weiss, ich sammle bloß mal einige Zitate)



Jo genauer genommen hab ich gar nischt davon gesagt


----------



## celion (11. Juni 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> >>>Das ist aber genau das,was ich meine....ich finde es ja gut,dass die Leute sich für ein Spiel nicht zu Tode ackern,das hat ja keinen Sinn....sie sollen es lieber in Rl machen.....von daher seh ich sowas nur als positiv,weil halt viel zu viele WoW immer mit Rl vergleichen....sowas ist schlimm !



Ein Spiel macht aber auch erst Spaß wenn man gefordert wird und man ein Ziel hat


----------



## Hubautz (11. Juni 2009)

hanktheknife schrieb:


> Ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen, aber vielleicht ist dein Leseverständnis gestört. Ich rede nicht von einem WOW ab 18, sondern davon, dass sich Erwachsene langsam verarscht vorkommen in diesem Spiel. Classic-Kenner werden mir recht geben. Sachen, die man zu einfach bekommt im Leben oder im Spiel haben keinen Wert. Solltest du das nicht verstehen, dann frage ich dich in 10 Jahren noch einmal.



Tu das, dann bin ich 55.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele das auch schon seit Release, das nur am Rande.
Wenn du es tatsächlich fertigbringst, den "skill" eines Spielers daran festzumachen, ob sein Char zwischen Level 20 und 40 gelaufen oder geritten ist, kann und will ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Melnorien (11. Juni 2009)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> jaaa super, wir wissen ja das du ein oberhengst bist und am tag looocker 23407523 gold machst!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 naja baujahr 1990 und macht hier die welle *hust* ja meine kinder sind stolz auf mich ich ernähre sie spiele mit ihnen und erfülle ihre wünsche so gut wie es geht. ich bin ihnen ein gutes vorbild. sie bestaunen immer wieder die ehrenmedallie der bundeswehr die neben dem ehrenkreuz in silber und der rettungsmedallie des landes rheinland pfalz in der schublade liegt. mein ältester der übrigens in deinem alter ist bewundert immer wieder die 3 abgeschlossenen ausbildungen die ich vorzuweisen habe und meine frau für meine engelsgeduld die ich im rl für menschen wie dich aufweisen kann...  frag mich was du so alles geleistet hast in deinem kurzen leben das dir das selbstbewustsein gibt hier so den hafen aufzureisen ??? naja aber jeden morgen steht einer auf baba


----------



## TighFoOn (11. Juni 2009)

mit 40 epic reiten is hart früher mussteste bis 40 auf normales mount warten naja 50 hät auch gereicht 
soald das nächste addon drausen is haste schon mit lvl 10 epic fliegen wirst noch sehn ^^


----------



## Moktheshock (11. Juni 2009)

also ich glaub das wird langsam die vorbereitung aufs nächste addon ich weiß es war glaub mit 2.4 oder 2.3 als reiten (60%) von 40 auf 30 gesenkt wurde. vlt können wir im nächsten addon ja 150% reiten und 400% fliegen lernen welches es dann ab 80 bzw 90 gibt ^^


----------



## Dokagero (11. Juni 2009)

Halte absolut nichts davon.
Ist wieder mal für Casuals die nicht viel Zeit zum Spielen haben. Denen wird ja alles in den A**** geschoben.
wenn man keine Zeit hat soll man es lassen.

LvL 20 schon Reiten? Somit können sie den Geisterwolf vom Schamanen und die Reisegestalt vom Druiden ausn Spiel entfernen.


----------



## Dabow (11. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



Find ich auch ... man könnte echt weniger Gold dafür verlangen. Ansonsten find ich die Änderung sinnvoll ... ich habs immer gehasst, mit den Twinks zu laufen und nicht reiten zu können. Nun also schon ab Stufe 20 ein Reittier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Genial


----------



## hanktheknife (11. Juni 2009)

> Tu das, dann bin ich 55.
> 
> Ich spiele das auch schon seit Release, das nur am Rande.
> Wenn du es tatsächlich fertigbringst, den "skill" eines Spielers daran festzumachen, ob sein Char zwischen Level 20 und 40 gelaufen oder geritten ist, kann und will ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.


Ok, du hast gewonnen, ich geb's auf. Mein Tag wird auch nicht besser, wenn ich mit dir streite. Wer nicht verstehen will, der läßt es bleiben.


> Halte absolut nichts davon.
> Ist wieder mal für Casuals die nicht viel Zeit zum Spielen haben. Denen wird ja alles in den A**** geschoben.
> wenn man keine Zeit hat soll man es lassen.
> 
> LvL 20 schon Reiten? Somit können sie den Geisterwolf vom Schamanen und die Reisegestalt vom Druiden ausn Spiel entfernen.


Es gibt aber doch noch Licht (Vernünftige) am Ende des Tunnels.


----------



## Lefrondon (11. Juni 2009)

Mextil schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben.
> 
> 
> 
> Es ist eine Sisyphosarbeit auch wenn es sich lohnt es nervt einfach nur *G*



Ich habe für episches Reiten nur 2 Wochen gebraucht... einfach jeden Tag die Söhne_Hodirs-Dailies gemacht und nebenbei Die Sturmgipfel durchgequestet... netter Nebeneffekt: Ich war danach bei den Söhnen ehrfürchtig^^ 

Zum Thema: Finde besonders die 150%-Änderung super, endlich hat das langsame mal nen Vorteil^^


----------



## Nania (11. Juni 2009)

Diese Änderung war dringend nötig. 
Mit meinem Main hab ich damals den vollen Preis für alle Mounts bezahlen müssen, wobei ich aber ein bisschen Unterstützung erhielt. 
Alleine wäre das für mich als absoluter Casual Gamer nicht möglich gewesen. 
Da ist man auch nicht in 3 Tagen 20.... Das müssen sich die Pro's auch mal sagen lassen. 

Und jetzt, wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich meinem Magier (Level 23) nun ein Reitmount kaufen kann, bin ich wirklich erleichtert. Denn es ist sehr hilfreich beim Leveln, man muss nicht mehr die ewigen Wege laufen (auch wenn das zu Anfang fürs Feeling echt geil war) und kommt dadurch schneller vorwärts. Die Preise sind zwar jetzt ziemlich niedrig, erleichtern einem aber die Möglichkeit Reiten zu lernen, vor allem als totaler Neuling, ungemein. 
Das ist leider Gottes vielen heute nicht mehr so klar. Man schwelgt, setzt sich die rosarote Brille auf und fragt sich dann, warum die Welt in der man jetzt lebt, leider nicht rosarot ist.

Und 5000 Gold hat man nicht sonderlich leicht zusammengefarmt. Ich hatte Glück, da ich ein Item gefunden hatte, was sich für teuer Geld verkaufen ließ, sonst hätte ich den Skill bis heute nicht. 

Und es macht ja wohl vom Können her keinen Unterschied ob man mit Level 20, 30 oder 40 reiten lernt....


----------



## bababuss (11. Juni 2009)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> klar gibt es möglichkeiten viel gold zu machen. mein kräutekundler hat auch ~4k von bc-wotlk gemacht, weil n stack goldklee 100g wert war.
> 
> und damit du zufrieden bist: ich habe 2 fm's ich kanns mir locker leisten, ich habe immernoch 11k gold ich habe ulduar bis yogg clear und mein eq ist auch ganz ok.
> 
> da lernt man, dass man nicht immer mit dem angeben muss was man hat und andere nicht.



Ja, du bist erwachsen, du teilst anderen nur mit, dass du ach so viel Gold und so hast. Jaaaa.


----------



## CalibraHH (11. Juni 2009)

also ansich is es ne super idee, aber wofür gibt es dann noch das total überteuerte mammut, wo man gruppenmitglieder mitnehmen kann? wenn man kollegen beim twinken helfen möchte, bringt das moount ja bald gar nichts mehr.

aber sonst sehr gut zum twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Ich mach jetzt einfach mal ne Prognose. (und zwar ne sehr wahrscheinliche, nehme sogar Wetten an)

Mit dem nächsten Add-on (Maelstrom) wird Blizz, nachdem die Luft nun erobert und damit quasi aus der Luft die Luft raus ist, sich neuen Dimensionen zuwenden und zwar..tataa..dem Wasser und zwar von der Oberfläche bis zum Grund.

Und was kann man da einführen?? Genau.. neue Mounts und zwar  Schwimmounts, und die wieder in zwei Geschwindigkeiten.

1k für normalen Schwimmmountskill 10k für den epischen (oder so ähnlich halt.)

Ihr dürft also alle absehbar wieder ordentlich hart schuften,  um das alles zu löhnen, also gönnt den Twinks und Newbies doch ihre Freude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (11. Juni 2009)

die verbesserung vom "lahmen" flugmount is das beste an dem ganzen, es kann ja nich sein das das lahme ding langsamer als das 60er mount


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

@ Ohrensammler

Wette schon verloren, bevor Du sie angenommen hast...^^
Denn glaube nicht, daß Maelstrom kommen wird - eher die Südmeere  - warum?
Meiner Meinung nach wird Maelstrom quasi das Finale der uninstanzierten Welt (wie Scherbenwelt).
Mit den Südmeeren wäre der Kontinentenkreis geschlossen ....

naja - nur meine naive Vermutung^^

Und es kam alles anders ^^


----------



## Maine- (11. Juni 2009)

man ab stufe 20 mhh schon krass kann man schon durch rotkamm und dämmerwald reiten . 

das war noch toll damals von oben im schlingendorn nach ganz unten rennen und als man endlich stufe 40 war . einfach super gefühl und jetz stufe 20 oO

schnelles reiten bekommt man jetz auch in den ar...h  geschoben >.< 500g das war ne menge auch schade um die klassenquests die jetz bei solchen preisen keiner mehr machen wird ( pala und hexer)

oder flugmounts ab stufe 60 mhh gibs dann für dudus ab stufe 58?? 

aber das , dass langsame fliegen 150% wird find ich gut


----------



## WAR_FAN (11. Juni 2009)

yow
das epic fm könnte billiger werder denk ich
aber der rest find ich für twinks und newbies echt gut


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Ohrensammler
> 
> Wette schon verloren, bevor Du sie angenommen hast...^^
> Denn glaube nicht, daß Maelstrom kommen wird - eher die Südmeere  - warum?
> ...



Nuja meine Wette geht auch nicht Richtung Name des Addons sondern Richtung Schwimmmounts!

Und das bleibt mein Wettangebot


----------



## Master170460 (11. Juni 2009)

Das is gut oder nich gut?
60% Reiten wird nie ab lvl 20 sein und 100% Reiten im leben nich ab lvl 40 und fliegen bleibt ab lvl 70 o.O 
Und gönnen werd ich niemanden was. Jeder soll gefälligst so hart für mounts arbeiten wie alle anderen die seid classic spielen!!
Ok das man mit dem 60gerflugmont endlich 150 fliegen kan is So gut aber erst dan wieder ab llvl 70
Das einzige was die mal ändern sollen sind die Fraktionen -.- Das were geil da niemand bock hat für jeden char dan z.b dei den Söhnen der Hordir auf ehrfürchtig zu questen nur für die verzauberungen.

Früher wars ok da musste man wenigsten hart arbetien für sein epic mount für sein erstet epic. Mit dem man dan angeben konnte. Jetzt bekommt man alles innen arsch geschoben. Tier 3 Set was man dafür ales machen musste oder Thunderfury jetzt nur gimpige marken die dan droppen oder man sich teils kaufen kan legendere sachen droppen auch nur noch und sind dahin gimp müll, einfach nur lächerlich das ganze.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> was ihr wollt ist einfach nur gleich sein, die perfekte anarchie, kein ziel oder streben nach etwas besserem. kein aufwand = gleiches recht. ok, wenn ihr damit leben könnt. ihr seid die zerstörer des systems von diesem angedachten mmorg. ihr fordert nur und wollt nichts dafür tun und wenn nur mit minimalen aufwand. seit classic kommen nur noch stümper daher, die mehr fordern als sie geben wollen.  was haben wir damals geraidet, gequestet und auch gehandelt um endlich mal ein lilanes teil zu haben. das war stolz, du konntest posen aber machtest das nicht weil du wusstest was dies für ein harter weg ist, so was zu bekommen.





> eigentlich seid ihr zu bemittleiden........



Nein, Du. Du bist das perfekte Produkt des kapitalistischen Systems.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juni 2009)

Master170460 schrieb:


> Das is nen FAKE FAKE



Äh, nö. Das steht als bluepost in Blizzards eigenem Forum. Authentischer wirds nicht.


----------



## Kovacs (11. Juni 2009)

jaja blizz soll für die ganze "harte arbeit auch gefälligst das gold zurückzahlen" ... und das am besten im heutigen gegenwert!!!
und das von der classicfraktion, wo die community noch freundlich und hilfsbereit war.

argument der "ichwillclassic" seite: "uns geht es nicht um epics, nur die casuals wollen alles haben. UNS geht es nur um den spielspass"
post genau dieser fraktion in jedem heulthread: "bubububu, ich will epics nur für mich. schließlich arbeite ich auch hart dafür"

argument der "ichwillclassic" seite: "damals war die community noch nett und hilfsbereit. da hat niemanden einen grün equipten angemacht"
post genau dieser fraktion in jedem heulthread (wenn mal wieder jemand etwas schlechtes an 
classic gefunden hat wie "hmmm erstmal 3 monate ruffarmen um überhaupt die instanz betreten zu können fand ich schon etwas verschwendete zeit: "looool du kacknoob, warst bestimmt son verlierer in classic der nix gerissen hat und jetzt heult weil du keine epics hast"

soviel zu diesem thema. ich vermisse einfach die reifen classicspieler, die mit gebührendem abstand auf die damaloge zeit schauen, gutes herausstellen, schlechtes kritisieren und vor allem wirklich mal von ihrem hier immer wieder zur schau getragenen "wir waren so selbstlos und so freundlich zueinander" abkommen.
wenn ihr wirklich sowenig auf epics und gold und anerkennung (ok letzteres war nur spass, wir wissen, dass es darum geht) ankommt, warum gönnt ihr nicht den twinks das frühere reiten? was verliert ihr? ihr habt es doch immer noch hart erarbeitet damals. ist es die erkenntnis, dass es egal ist, ob ich das nach 1woche odewr 1 monat habe (oder in classic 2 jahre jaja ich weiß)? das reiten in einem computerspiel doch nur ein gimmick und keine "leistung" ist?


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> nur das die hardcoregamer auch leaven



Und je schneller, um so besser für alle. Für die hardcoregamer, die endlich wieder ein RL bekommen, die normalen Spieler, die ein Spiel bekommen, das mehr Spaß macht und Blizzard, die mehr Geld verdienen.

Wo ist Dein Problem?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> um so besser für alle. Für die hardcoregamer, die endlich wieder ein RL bekommen, die normalen Spieler, die ein Spiel bekommen, das mehr Spaß macht und Blizzard, die mehr Geld verdienen.
> 
> Wo ist Dein Problem?



so siehts aus.....nur vorteile für alle parteien.


----------



## :Manahunt: (11. Juni 2009)

Epic fliegen billiger?NIEMALS!Dann würde ich heulen... ich habe wochenlang mein Gold zuasammengefarmt und als ich die 5k zusammenhatte bin ich durchs ganze Haus gesprungen vor Freude hab soort meine RL Freunde angerufen die auch WoW spielten und die haben sich genauso für mich gefreut! Darüber hinaus ist ein Mount nicht Pflicht sondern es schafft nur das ewige gelaufe ab... sicherlich jeder hat normales mount und normales flugmount aber auf das epic flugmount kann man verzichten?! Und wenn der Preis davon  gesenkt wird dann ärgert das wirklich JEDEN der seins Wochenlang gefarmt hat und freut nur die fününü Casuals die 1h am Tag WoW spielen und dann alles in A**** geschoben kriegen wollen...
so... Meine Meinung...


----------



## Teradas (11. Juni 2009)

Expert Riding (Skill 225)

* 150% Fluggeschwindigkeit, 60% Bodengeschwindigkeit
* Benötigt Stufe 60
* Kosten: 600 Gold (Fraktionsboni werden nun angerechnet)
* Reittierkosten: 50 gold

Das finde ich gut.
Da ich das 60% Flugmount habe,wo ich in der Luft rein gar nichts mit machen kann,da brauche ich von Anfang bis Ende in den Sturmgipfeln fast 20 Minuten.


----------



## Graustar (11. Juni 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil

Epic Reiten wird Billiger ---> ab sofort Fraktionsboni  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber immer erst mal Heulen


----------



## Grüner Schami (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!
> 
> ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...



/sign


----------



## myxemio (11. Juni 2009)

Master170460 schrieb:


> Das is nen FAKE FAKE
> 60% Reiten wird nie ab lvl 20 sein und 100% Reiten im leben nich ab lvl 40 und fliegen bleibt ab lvl 70 o.O
> Und gönnen werd ich niemanden was. Jeder soll gefälligst so hart für mounts arbeiten wie alle anderen die seid classic spielen!!
> 
> ...




ähm.... hast du schmerzen?    solltest vielleicht mal zum arzt gehen) lol

zum Thema:
Die Levelbeschränkung zu senken is ne gute Idee meiner meinung nach, denn wenn man sich andere Spiele ansieht, kann man sich dort auch schon mit lvl1 reiten und mount kaufen, wenn man genug kohle hat.... da ist lvl20 beschränkung echt nicht verkehrt...
Die Kosten hierfür auch zu senken, auch keune schlechte Idee, denn wenn man z.B. neu anfängt, wie soll man dann die derzeitigen kosten meistern, wenn man sich nirgendswo was leihen will, oder schon garnicht auf Gold kaufen zurückgreifen will? Idee als absolut vertrettbar...

Ich selber spiele zwar nicht seit der "closed-Beta" - nein, hab erst richtig mit erscheinen von BC angefanfen, aber ich musste mich auch durch Farmen quälen um an mein Flugmount und mein episches reiten zu kommen, aber ich habs auch geschafft...
Allerdings finde ich, das man es dann für seine Twinks einfach bisschen einfacher hat, das Epische Flugmount zu bekommen und zu erreichen....

....und soll mit hier echt keiner sagen, das man sich nicht schonmal drüber geärgert hat, weil man seinem Twink schnelles fligen nicht kaufen konnte, weil man die kohle nicht zusammengerafft hat...    

also - mein Fazit:

*/sign und absolut dafür*​


----------



## Natálya (11. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> Epic Reiten wird Billiger ---> ab sofort Fraktionsboni
> 
> ...


Richtig! Ich versteh nicht warum sich hier so viele beschweren, dass Epic Fliegen billiger werden soll. Es wird nämlich billiger! Und das langsame Fliegen auch. Fraktionsboni wurden bisher nicht einberechnet!


----------



## HuntertheBest (11. Juni 2009)

wie littlebigbos schon sagt, das ist das einzige was mich an den kosten atm stört, vorher war noch alles in ordung und durchaus bezahlbar aber wenn man 2 oder llvt mehr chars mit epic-fliegen ausstatten will und dann noch gute socekl und verzauberungen vielleicht wirds irgendwo auch mal echt teuer. ja ich bin eienr von den die kein chopper haben oder das mammut! ich habe zwar genug geld um meinem Krieger (76) auf dem nächsten lvl direkt mit epic fliegen auszustatten aebr finde es trotzdem echt zu hoch. und das reiten jetzt schon mit 20 find ich irgendwo schon zu krass. mit 4.0 hats beim ersten einloggen nach dem char erstellen im enventar oder was? nene so sollte es nicht weitergehen. naja hab eigentlich garkeine Lust zu jedem scheiß mit blizzard sein spiel "verschlechtert"(vielleicht bischen krass gesagt) meine meinung abzugeben aber es regt einen irgendwie schon auf. Ich erinnere mich noch wie ich mit meinem main noch auf stufe 80 mit der 60 % form nach einem wipe nach naxx reingeflogen bin weil ich kein geld hatte. udn heute soll sich jmd auf stufe 20 für 5 gold sein ersten mount kaufen können.... das erleichtert zwar das twinken aber macht das twinken acuh langweiliger wenn man schon an einem tag von char erstellung das erste ziel, das erste mount, erreichen kann.
Naja keine lust mehr mich darüber aufzuregen,
Lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rheyvan (11. Juni 2009)

:Manahunt: schrieb:


> Epic fliegen billiger?NIEMALS!Dann würde ich heulen... ich habe wochenlang mein Gold zuasammengefarmt und als ich die 5k zusammenhatte bin ich durchs ganze Haus gesprungen vor Freude hab soort meine RL Freunde angerufen die auch WoW spielten und die haben sich genauso für mich gefreut! Darüber hinaus ist ein Mount nicht Pflicht sondern es schafft nur das ewige gelaufe ab... sicherlich jeder hat normales mount und normales flugmount aber auf das epic flugmount kann man verzichten?! Und wenn der Preis davon  gesenkt wird dann ärgert das wirklich JEDEN der seins Wochenlang gefarmt hat und freut nur die fününü Casuals die 1h am Tag WoW spielen und dann alles in A**** geschoben kriegen wollen...
> so... Meine Meinung...


 

hm... da fällt mir nur Mimimmiimimimimimimimimimimimim dazu ein... sorry aber wenn ich das schon lese.

Gönnt doch den lowies die mounts... ich Northrend wird dann schon wieder alles teurer. Ich denke sie wollten damit auch den Neueinsteigern (ja neuen Spielern, die vielleicht auch mal mit nem Kumpel gamen wollen) die Chance bieten schneller vorwärts zu kommen um den Endcontent bzw. das aktuelle Addon (wotlk) zu erforschen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Juni 2009)

5k - kirintor ehrf = 4k. es wird billiger


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

finde es nach wievor gut das das epicfliegen billiger wird mit der fraktion...
was ich nciht verstehen kann ist das sich soviele beschweren habe auch 2 80er 
beide haben epic fliegen und immer hab ich mir das hart erarbeitet aber erst nachdem ich 80 war.
wer zuviel g hat soll´s einem anderen spieler schenken wenn es ihn stört und er sowas nicht akzeptieren will.
es ist unmal so das blizz sich sowas einfallen lässt und es ist auch IMMER so das ein paar was dagegen haben
udn ein paar nicht!!!
schade ist nur das es ziemlich viele ansehen das das farmen von dem ganzen gold "arbeit" ist und nicht einfach
spaß bringen soll wenn mans gefarmt hat gut wenn nicht auch gut.
somit sage ich viel spaß beim farmen und auch beim SPAß haben!!!





mfg Lyss


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

wie hier keiner dem anderen was gönnt....einfach nur lächerlich und traurig zugleich.

ihr habt ja alle so irrsinnig viel geleistet...und der virtuelle penis wird euch von patch zu patch immer weiter gekürzt. schade....für euch...


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> wie hier keiner dem anderen was gönnt....einfach nur lächerlich und traurig zugleich.
> 
> ihr habt ja alle so irrsinnig viel geleistet...und der virtuelle penis wird euch von patch zu patch immer weiter gekürzt. schade....für euch


stimme dir voll und ganz zu wenn die lowis oder neuen was billiger bekommen und??????hat es einen gestört das die mounts von 40 auf 30 gesetzt wurden?NEIN!!!!
also ist es jetzt auch egal...


----------



## Phobius (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hab ja kein Problem damit wenn man neuen Spielern entgegen kommt. Aber das ist dann doch lachhaft.

Reiten mit 20? Fliegen mit 60? Dadurch wird gerade den neuen so manches durch die Lappen gehen da sie nun schneller an den Orten sind, die Umgebung nicht mehr so genau zu sehen bekommen (Ja, 60% machen anfangs doch was aus) und sich in der Scherbenwelt nicht mehr durchkämpfen müssen, sondern einfach 'direkt ans Ziel' fliegen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre gewesen, den Leuten, die einen oder mehrere Charaktere auf 80 haben, dieses 'frühe' Reiten / Fliegen zu ermögliche, da die ja schon vieles (aber lange nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) kennen. 

Und jetzt mal ganz direkt gesagt ... Dies ist imho wieder nur ein Schritt um die Spieler bei Stange zu halten. Denn wer jetzt mit 20 anstatt mit 40 Reiten kann (im Vergleich zu früher ...) wird wohl eher noch mal einen Twink anfangen, ergo mehr Spielzeit haben ergo Blizzard weiterhin brav bezahlen. 

Alles in allem geht diese 'Vereinfachung' also weiter ... Irgendwann bekommt man dann mit Level 60 automatisch das schnelle Fliegen in den Hintern gepustet ... Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse ... das ist genau die gleiche Entwicklung wie bei Instanzen (Normal wie Raid) ...


----------



## Minorjiel (11. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt einfach mal ne Prognose. (und zwar ne sehr wahrscheinliche, nehme sogar Wetten an)
> 
> Mit dem nächsten Add-on (Maelstrom) wird Blizz, nachdem die Luft nun erobert und damit quasi aus der Luft die Luft raus ist, sich neuen Dimensionen zuwenden und zwar..tataa..dem Wasser und zwar von der Oberfläche bis zum Grund.
> 
> ...



Auja, feine Prognose. Gibt doch schon seit Anfang an Ansätze, die in diese Richtung weisen. Lass uns doch mal die rein spielmechanischen Hinweise genauer betrachten:

1. Es gibt Wasser! Man kann darin schwimmen und tauchen. Es gibt sogar eine Mechanik, die sich mit den Tauchzeiten befasst.
2. Es gibt eine Unterwasserwelt, mit Flora und Fauna und Wracks und ...man kann dort bereits jetzt Quests lösen.
3. Der Druide kann sich in eine Seegurke oder sowas in der Art verwandeln...hui, eine extra "Wassergestalt"
4. Es gibt erweiterte Spielmechaniken, die sich "tiefergehend" mit der Thematik befassen: Buffs, Bufffood, Glyphen, Fähigkeiten etc. zur Wasseratmung, Wasserwandeln. Teilweise wurden diese erst mit 3.x implementiert
5. Es wird noch immer an Feinheiten gefeilt, Mounts können jetzt auch schwimmen

So, dass sind doch schonmal eine Hand voll Punkte, die Ohrensammlers Prognose untermauern könnten. Ich für meinen Teil warte nicht, bis Blizzard den Bausparvertrag fürs Housing oder die Riester Rente in WoW implementiert. 
Ich lege lieber jetzt schon 200 Gold pro Woche unter die Matratze, damit ich mir in 2 Jahren direkt nach dem Mitternachtsverkauf das Yellow Submarine, die Kursk oder Moby Schick kaufen kann :-)

Bin dabei!
Topf, die Watte quillt!


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

"Nein, Du. Du bist das perfekte Produkt des kapitalistischen Systems."


muhahahahahahahaha, ich schmeiss mich weg. hast du dir mal deinen eigenen satz durchgelesen ? verstehst du die buchstaben die du auf deiner tastatur zusammengereiht zum besten bringst ? schonmal nachgedacht das du das produkt (ebenso wie ich) des kapitalististischen systems bist ? 

warum lebst du eigentlich nicht im sozialismus ? china hat noch plätze frei.....oder geh in eine komune, bin dir da sehr behilflich (pn genügt). in meiner stadt kopenhagen gibt es christiania....eine eigenständige stadt/staat wie der vatikan. sogar nen joint bekommmste da......musst nur deinen so lieb gewonnen dingen ade sagen. den den luxus wow gibt es da nicht lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bevor man im glashaus mit steinen wirft, sollte man zumindest wissen ob es plexiglas ist ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (11. Juni 2009)

Die Änderung musste kommen, es geht atm bis lvl 80 und wer dann bis lvl 40(wie es damals war) nich reiten kann war ewig lange dadran..
Höheres lvl->Mounts gibts früher, das is logisch
Manche Leute sollten erstmal denken bevor sie posten.


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

aber jetzt wieder zum thema denn was als nächster teil kommt ist ja mal dahin gestellt man kann immer nur vermutungen anstellen und/oder einen mitarbeiter fragenXD
der einem warscheinlich nicht sagen wird was als nächstes kommt....
aber das die mounts billiger werden wenn man nen 80er oder mehrere hat fände ich besser also demnach

/sign


----------



## Kovacs (11. Juni 2009)

was für eine unterirdische antwort terrorot, einfach ohne worte


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!
> 
> ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...



eine halbe stunde am tag dailys ergibt bereits bis zu 200g, nebenbei findet man noch einige kräuter und erze, eine halbe stunde am tag ist nicht suchti oO


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...



Aber echt das geweine was ich mir immer anhören muss von wegen "Schneckste mir mal eben 5000g hast doch genug" geht mir volll auf die nerven.
Man kann das Gold so leicht und auch recht schnell zusammen farmen das man sich eigentlich nicht beschwären kann.
Müsst ihr halt mal euern Ar... bewegen und nen wenig farmen oder kläver im AH handeln.

d[-.-]b


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

"was für eine unterirdische antwort terrorot, einfach ohne worte"

weiss ich, hehe, das macht mich divine ;-) du kannst mich auch divine divinity nennen aber nur weil du kovacs so geil findest. welchen den robert oder doch seinen bruder ? ich mochte beide :-)


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> eine halbe stunde am tag dailys ergibt bereits bis zu 200g, nebenbei findet man noch einige kräuter und erze, eine halbe stunde am tag ist nicht suchti oO


das sagt auch keiner und ich auch nciht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> muhahahahahahahaha, ich schmeiss mich weg.



Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Aussage.


----------



## razorcraft (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?




Nichts..es soll bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Juni 2009)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> Gegen früher reiten hab ich ja eigentlich nichts, da laufen einfach nur langweilig ist. Aber NOCH billiger? Das riecht stark nach Easymode.
> Ich finde auch 5000 Gold für das schnelle Fliegen gerechtfertigt. Das braucht man nicht unbedingt, aber es ist schon ein starker Temposchub. Und die 5000 Gold hat man auf 80 sowieso relativ schnell
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erstens ist laut dem post normales fliegen bakld auch 150 also 130% slower.. und zweitens find ichs teuer.. ich ghasse farmen finjds einfach doof.. und es zwingt leute dazu sich gold zu kaufen.. ich denke sie gehen dagegen auf diese weise vor.. aba net genug.. 5000g.. omg aba.. das gold sollten die dies schon ausgegeben haben wieder bekommen, ^^ denn dann würde auch das ah zeug erst teurer werden, und dann haben alle kb sich das zu kaufen und farmen es, dann gibtsn preissturz und es ist sehr billig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (11. Juni 2009)

Erster Gedanke dazu: Blizz WoW = Privatserver WoW.

Patch 3.3: 500% Flugmount in Azeroth, umsonst per Post an jeden neu erstellten Char.

Ein Glück spiel ich kein Offi mehr.


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

jetzt aber mal ohne schmarrn und nackenschläge:

nehmen wir einen simplen bergbauer :

mithril im stack (je nach server) 20-30 gold. ne stunde und ich habe 2-3-4 stacks voll. warum gibt es denn diese addons. lederer......auf scherbe dauert das ne stunde und ich habe mehr als 6 stacks. schneider, also stoffe farmen ist ja wohl sowas von simpel. kräuter farmen, wenn ich einen twink in un`goro (auch mit dem main möglich) habe dann farme ich mich da zu tode. rein in den ah und einfach nur die preise abchecken, nen bissle weniger angeben und das ding ist in 24 stunden verkauft. daylies......also wer eine stunde in der woche für daylies investiert bekommt da schon locker 200g zusammen, sogar mehr. mit angelskill 375 bekommste mittlerweile auch einiges an gelder zusammen. und wer nen bissle kochen kann verkauft sich mit buffood zu tode. 


zu den 0815 mounts ab 30. für was brauche ich ein mount unter 30 ? 

die laufwege sind doch wirklich nicht sonderlich weit, dunkelwald-schlingendornthal---------2 minuten und die fp`s sind auch da wo man sie braucht. zum anderen, das argument twink und alles schon abgelatscht finde ich zählt nicht. wer einen 1000sensten twink hat weiss wie man an 1-2-3 abenden ruck zuck 30 wird. oder etwa nicht. ihr werdet mir doch nicht erzählen das ihr nur questen geht ? ini rein und ziehen lassen.

ich würde behaupten das man es locker schaft seine 5000g zusammen zu bekommen...... sollte man halt mal etwas vom spiel versuchen zu verstehen. meine frau hatte sogar mit lvl 56 schon knapp 3000g.....und sie spielt nun nicht wirklich viel. sie beschäftigt sich halt nur mit den berufen und dem "ebaying"........ 

ich denke, wow bringt viele möglichkeiten um gold zu farmen/verdienen, nur ist halt die masse zu faul etwas dafür zu tun. 

jedes spiel hat seinen anspruch, aber was hier verlangt wird dient m.m nach nur der verwässerung des spiels. was ist das nächste, in 3 monaten diskutieren wir darüber ob man das level nicht auf 10 setzen kann weil sich diese benachteiligt fühlen. oder am besten noch..... starte deinen twink und wähle deinen fullepicdamagedealer aus......übermorgen wollen alle in gelb/orange rumlaufen.....


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen


Dann hät ich gern meine 2500 für nichts ausgegebene Goldstücke wieder, und wenn man Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat: HALLO INFLATION!


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

also mein pala ist bb und schmied leider versuche ich vergebens viel mithril abzubauen aber finde nur nen stack in ner std...
soviel dazu leider ist meins chmied skill noch nicht hoch genug und ich brauche das mithril selber zum herstellen udnzum skillen...

hätte dazu mal ne frage wenn ich shcon thorium und kobalt abbauen kann sollte ich diese erst noch verkaufen oder
soll ich die barren udn erze behalten zum skillen im nachhinein das würde aber noch dauern weil mein schmiedskill wie
schon gesagt noch nicht hoch ist?

danek schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Orinea (11. Juni 2009)

Ist denn schon bekannt , wann der Patch rauskommen wird ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also mein pala ist bb und schmied leider versuche ich vergebens viel mithril abzubauen aber finde nur nen stack in ner std...
> soviel dazu leider ist meins chmied skill noch nicht hoch genug und ich brauche das mithril selber zum herstellen udnzum skillen...
> 
> hätte dazu mal ne frage wenn ich shcon thorium und kobalt abbauen kann sollte ich diese erst noch verkaufen oder
> ...



hi du, 

hast du schon nen plan vom crafting, bzw. welches skill hast du ? gerne schicke ich dir ein craftinguide das dir exakt die erforderlichen erze gibt und auch sagt wo du was zu finden hast, wenn man seine routen raus hat ist es vielleicht eine stunde am tag die einiges an stacks beschert. 

also ich habe es auch so gemacht das ich alle meine barren verkaufte und billiger im ah kaufte. war zwar ein etwas längerer prozess aber es gab einiges an schotter. 

was ist eigentlich dein ziel ? skillen auf 450 oder schwerter/rüssi- ausbildung ? bei rüssi würde ich dir raten diese setteile im ah zu kaufen. da du da einiges an mithril brauchst, wirklich einiges.

ist aber bei mir schon lange her, weiss nicht mal mehr ob es das gibt lol


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juni 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...



Du Flitzpiepe, schonmal daran gedacht, dass nicht jeder ein 24/7 Spieler ist? Meine Herren, was ein Horst.


----------



## Kordon (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hab einen Schamen auf 70 und der hat noch garkein reiten und ich finds auch net schlimm, des Gold hät ich eigentlich locker^^

Arne


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

Du Flitzpiepe, schonmal daran gedacht, dass nicht jeder ein 24/7 Spieler ist? Meine Herren, was ein Horst.


schonmal dran gedacht das ein 1/7 spieler nicht das selbe bekommen kann wie eben jener ? 

wenn ich harz4 empfänger bin dann kann ich auch nicht erwarten das ich bezahlt werde wie ein fussballstar mit 9millionen im jahr.........


was für ein horst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann hät ich gern meine 2500 für nichts ausgegebene Goldstücke wieder, und wenn man Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat: HALLO INFLATION!



ich hatte mir vor längerer zeit ne ps3 zugelegt.... diese ist nun günstiger zu erwerben als am tag ihrer markteinführung. kann ich jetzt zum händler gehen und ein paar hunnis zurückverlangen?

es ist mir sowas von egal ob der jetzige käufer 300 € weniger bezahlt als ich damals....ich wollte sie früher und demnach musste ich auch mehr bezahlen


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> Du Flitzpiepe, schonmal daran gedacht, dass nicht jeder ein 24/7 Spieler ist? Meine Herren, was ein Horst.
> 
> 
> schonmal dran gedacht das ein 1/7 spieler nicht das selbe bekommen kann wie eben jener ?
> ...



Tadaaaa, und soeben haben wir den absolut schlechtesten Vergleich aller Zeiten gesehen, gratulation.

Und aus diesem Grund:

Lesen -- Denken -- Tippen --- noch einmal Lesen --- wieder Denken --- abschicken


----------



## Braamséry (11. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh blizz einfach net. Erst kam das schnellere lvln, da war ich zwa erfreut, weil man schneller 80 wird, aba begeistert is anders. Dann kam das Mount mit 30, fand ich in Ordnung auch wenns schon sehr sehr billig war.
Das jez is echt der letzte Mist. 
Hab ma gerechnet: Man kann sich für 25Dailys a 13.5g: 67ma Reiten auf 20 holn.
                             "      "      "    "       "       "    "    : 5.6ma Epic Reiten
                            Und 2 Tage 25 Dailys dann hat man FM...
Wenn ich ehrlich bin find ich es ehr als billig von Blizz weil das schon net mehr für Gelenheitspieler is (weil 5 Dailys für Epic kriegt man in 30-60mins je nach daily locker hin.

Und noch weniger verstehen, aba erwarten würd ich wenn se epic fm jez auch billiger machn würden.

ch erinnere an BC Zeiten. Man bekam mit 70 in kurzer Zeit genug geld für Reiten mit 40 und 60 hat auch net lang gedauert. Das einzige was man net durch lvln erreicht hat war epic fm und das soll was besondres sein. 
Außerdem war WoW da noch mit so viel arbeit verbunden dass man sagen konnte: Es ist ein Spiel wie kein andres wo ich weningstens Zeit investieren muss wenn ich wa erreichen muss, jez aba kann ich mit 20mins am tag -lvl 60 1Tag pro lvl machn - 70 brauch man bei gutem tempo vllt 1 1/2 std, erst dannach wirds wieder etwas arbeit, aba cuh net viel.

Zudem empfehle ich jedem der BB  hat: Macht dailys bis ihr epic fm habt: Dann geht ihr Saroniterze Farmen, was hier vorher von 20-30g für 1tsack mithril/std gesagt wird is lächerlich. Ich hab mir am wochenende wo ich ma keine zeit wegem b-day von dad hatte, davor und dannach zeit gnommen und hab 48 Stacks!! gefarmt, so schwer isses net und man bekommt dann bei mir aufm server ca 19g/stack. Rechne nach das bringt geld.

PS: letzeres is net bös gemeint bezülich flaming etc^^


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Juni 2009)

inflation mal dahin gestellt blizz wird aber keinem das gold wiedergeben nur weil es jetzt anders ist....
einfach noch einen twink machen und es dann ausnutzen^^


----------



## Leonalis (11. Juni 2009)

Werden die Preise der jetzt 80g kostenden Mounts auch nach unten geschraubt? Ich mein dann warte ich noch mit mounts kaufen ^^


----------



## RazZerrR (11. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wieso ihr euch alle sso aufregt... Ich meine wenn ihr auf das elende laufen ohne Mount steht kauft es euch einafch nciht!


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

"Tadaaaa, und soeben haben wir den absolut schlechtesten Vergleich aller Zeiten gesehen, gratulation."

wennste nicht mit vergleichen anderer klarkommst gehe zu deinem traumschiff enterprise und rede da mit luke skywalker und frag da nebenbei perry rodan ob er dich auf die reise mitnimmt. dr.snuggles baut dir bestimmt mit mathilda dosenfänger und fräulein reinlich ein spaceshuttle, wenn alles schiefgeht wird bibi blocksberg dich auf ihren besen sicherlich mitnehmen *ups irgendwas verwechselt".

nicht jeder kann so intelligent sein wie ich, das fand ich schon raus als ich 2 jahre alt war, und das als däne "reeeeescccchhpääääkkkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach wie ich meine virtuelle arrogante art liebe, keiner kann mir was :-)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> da hast du wohl selbst keine ahnung von wirtschaft. was hat es mit inflation zu tun wenn ein produkt, eine dienstleistung oder ähnliches günstiger wird? ich hatte mir vor längerer zeit ne ps3 zugelegt.... diese ist nun günstiger zu erwerben als am tag ihrer markteinführung. kann ich jetzt zum händler gehen und ein paar hunnis zurückverlangen?
> 
> es ist mir sowas von egal ob der jetzige käufer 300 € weniger bezahlt als ich damals....ich wollte sie früher und demnach musste ich auch mehr bezahlen


Was ich damit meinte, was du wohl allem Anschein nach nicht begriffen hast, ist das Blizzard wohl den Spielern, welche 5000Gold bezahlt haben einen Teil zurückzahlen müssen/sollen/würden da sich sonst viele, unter anderem auch ich, verarscht vorkommen. Die Folge wäre das massiv zu viel Gold im Umlauf wäre womit wir bei der Inflation wären......


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> ach wie ich meine virtuelle arrogante art liebe, keiner kann mir was :-)



Das ist auch nicht nötig, du tuts die selber genug an, glaub mir.!


----------



## Leonalis (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte, was du wohl allem Anschein nach nicht begriffen hast, ist das Blizzard wohl den Spielern, welche 5000Gold bezahlt haben einen Teil zurückzahlen müssen/sollen/würden da sich sonst viele, unter anderem auch ich, verarscht vorkommen. Die Folge wäre das massiv zu viel Gold im Umlauf wäre womit wir bei der Inflation wären......




Apple bringt auch jedes Jahr noch besseres, noch schnelleres, noch kleinere Zeug raus

In den nächsten Tagen kommt das neue Iphone raus und was soll ich sagen als nutzer des alten?





Blizzard muss gar nix, ihr seit ja nicht mal besitzer von diesem Zeug was ihr das spielt. Es ist Blizzards Eigentum und sie können damit machen was sie wollen und auf Spieler die 5k forden absolut verzichten/ignorieren weil ihr etwas verlangt von dem ihr noch nicht mal rechte habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte, was du wohl allem Anschein nach nicht begriffen hast, ist das Blizzard wohl den Spielern, welche 5000Gold bezahlt haben einen Teil zurückzahlen müssen/sollen/würden da sich sonst viele, unter anderem auch ich, verarscht vorkommen. Die Folge wäre das massiv zu viel Gold im Umlauf wäre womit wir bei der Inflation wären......



das habe ich wohl falsch verstanden. warscheinlich deshalb, da ich in dieser sache keinen sinn erkennen kann. warum sollte blizz den spielern ihr gold zurückerstatten?

erwirbst du ein produkt, welches nach einem jahr im preis um 20% sinkt.....erhältst du dann dein geld zurück? nein! ein finanzieller ausgleich stand nie zur debatte....diesen wird es auch mit 100%iger sicherheit nicht geben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte, was du wohl allem Anschein nach nicht begriffen hast, ist das Blizzard wohl den Spielern, welche 5000Gold bezahlt haben einen Teil zurückzahlen müssen/sollen/würden da sich sonst viele, unter anderem auch ich, verarscht vorkommen. Die Folge wäre das massiv zu viel Gold im Umlauf wäre womit wir bei der Inflation wären......




Rofl der war gut *bauch halt*

müssen? genau sonst kommt die Patchpolizei und haut die Blizzardis
sollen? ja, wieso denn bloß?
würden? gaaaanz bestimmt. Stell dich schon mal neben den Briefkasten, das Geld kommt bestimmt jeeeden Moment.....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich was früher haben will, muss ich auch mehr dafür hinblättern - fertig. Da gibts nix zu diskutieren.


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

"Das ist auch nicht nötig, du tuts die selber genug an, glaub mir.!"

was tue ich mir an, und was soll ich dir gerade glauben ? kennen wir uns das gerade du ohrsammler mir einen ratschlag geben darfst ? haben wir zusammen schon einen gesoffen ?

was willst du also ergo von mir ? warst es nicht du der sich erhascht hat an meiner arroganten art ? warst nicht du derjenige der sich gerade über mich echauffiert ? 

ok, ich gebe zu ich wollte provozieren aber in eine art die jeden wow spieler an der ehre packen sollte etwas zu erreichen. du gingst, ebenso wie die anderen 2-3 anderen muschelschupser nur auf die "arroganten" dinge ein, ergo bist du für mich ein nonsenstyp, kein mensch der etwas verstehen will. nichts entgegen zu setzen auf virtueller basis. real kenne ich dich nicht, deswegen bitte das aussen vor lassen. 

flieg mit sky nach lummerland und beratschlagt zusammen auf einem 2mann gildentreffen wie ihr demnächst mir etwas an die karre bringen könnt. bis dahin rauch ich noch einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gregori (11. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



sicherlich nicht, den das ist unfair gegen über die anderen die 5000 Gold dafür ausgeben haben.

Dann könnten sie genau so Warten!

MFG
Gregori


----------



## elflord (11. Juni 2009)

ich finds blöd das sie die kosten runtersetzen 3 chars auf 80 und 2 auf 70 öhm verdammt viel g ausgegeben damit ich 300% mounts habe für miene 5 chars und jetzt bekommens alle in arsch geschoben für 4g >.<
mein lvl 33 schurke hat sich bis jetzt 690g erfarmt bei einer spielzeit von 1 tag die kosten so arg runterzupatchen ist wohl wirklich nicht nötig...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Juni 2009)

elflord schrieb:


> ich finds blöd das sie die kosten runtersetzen 3 chars auf 80 und 2 auf 70 öhm verdammt viel g ausgegeben damit ich 300% mounts habe für miene 5 chars und jetzt bekommens alle in arsch geschoben für 4g >.<
> mein lvl 33 schurke hat sich bis jetzt 690g erfarmt bei einer spielzeit von 1 tag die kosten so arg runterzupatchen ist wohl wirklich nicht nötig...



Wenn ich was früher haben will, muss ich auch mehr dafür hinblättern - fertig. Da gibts nix zu diskutieren.


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> "Tadaaaa, und soeben haben wir den absolut schlechtesten Vergleich aller Zeiten gesehen, gratulation."
> 
> wennste nicht mit vergleichen anderer klarkommst gehe zu deinem traumschiff enterprise und rede da mit luke skywalker und frag da nebenbei perry rodan ob er dich auf die reise mitnimmt. dr.snuggles baut dir bestimmt mit mathilda dosenfänger und fräulein reinlich ein spaceshuttle, wenn alles schiefgeht wird bibi blocksberg dich auf ihren besen sicherlich mitnehmen *ups irgendwas verwechselt".
> 
> ...



süß, putzig und überaus amüsant.

Diktiert dir eigentlich jemand deine tollen Sprüche oder fällt dir so etwas noch selbst ein?


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> was tue ich mir an, und was soll ich dir gerade glauben ? kennen wir uns das gerade du ohrsammler mir einen ratschlag geben darfst ? haben wir zusammen schon einen gesoffen ?



Nun denn, ich erlaube mir, auch Personen Ratschläge zu geben die ich nicht kenne. Verklag mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





terrorott schrieb:


> was willst du also ergo von mir ? warst es nicht du der sich erhascht hat an meiner arroganten art ? warst nicht du derjenige der sich gerade über mich echauffiert ?



Was hab ich? mich erhascht? ist das was unanständiges ?



terrorott schrieb:


> ... ergo bist du für mich ein nonsenstyp, kein mensch der etwas verstehen will. nichts entgegen zu setzen auf virtueller basis. real kenne ich dich nicht, deswegen bitte das aussen vor lassen.



ok, nonesenstyp is ok. Kann ich mit leben, aber was ist eine virtuelle Basis. Igrndwas von Counterstrike ?
und was soll ich aussen vor lassen und wo genau ?

Ich ehme einfach mal an du bist ein wenig griesgrämig, das du bereits erkannt hast, dass die vom TE geposteten Änderungen kommen, werden, und das es nichts geben wird was du dagegen tun kannst. Da hilft kein wäh udn kein bähh.
Pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

ne du, ich schrieb ja schon, mit zwei jahren war ich schon super intelligent. aber schön das es dir gefällt und ich dich erheitern konnte ;-)

falls du einen termin bei mir willst muss ich dich enttäuschen, bin komplett ausgebucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber frag mal pipi langstrumpf, sie wird sicherlich noch einen platz solange in ihrer villa kunterbund haben. ich suche dich dann auf sofern ein termin gecancelt wurde, ok ? tut mir leid das ich für dich keine zeit fand lol

will dich doch in deinem leben weiterbringen, völkerverständigung liegt mir sehr arg am herzen

bis dahin, freundliche grüsse aus dem staate dänemark.


----------



## terrorott (11. Juni 2009)

"Ich ehme einfach mal an du bist ein wenig griesgrämig, das du bereits erkannt hast, dass die vom TE geposteten Änderungen kommen, werden, und das es nichts geben wird was du dagegen tun kannst. Da hilft kein wäh udn kein bähh.
Pech"

rofl, weisste was ? ich spiele vielleicht 1-2-3-4 stunden in der woche noch wow. mich juckt dieses game ansich nicht. auch jucken mich ehrlich gesagt die patchnotes nicht(mehr). ich bin hier reingekommen in das forum heute und schlage mir die zeit etwas tot da es bei uns schifft wie sau und auch im haus nichts nennenswertes gibt was zu tun ist, nicht mal mein hund will raus. und das lustigste dabei ist. es finden sich immer wieder vollpfosten die du beseiern kannst und die noch darauf einsteigen weil ihre virtuelle welt einfach zu wichtig ist und jeder sich angegriffen fühlt.

ich finde das herrlich, ich danke dir auch diesem sky für eine nette vorabend unterhaltung. das leben ist doch teilweise berechenbar und bis zum nächsten mal, dauert aber etwas länger da es wieder knapp 30grad in den nächsten tagen werden soll und ich bestimmt nicht vor der kiste sitze, sollte es aber wieder mal "gähn" sein dann suche ich euch auf versprochen- ihr seid mir ans herz gewachsen .....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MissDiva (11. Juni 2009)

hi,

also ich find es eine riesen sauerei an den old gamern,,,wir haben uns buchstäblich dan ar,,,aufgerissen um das schnelle fliegen zu bekommen und nur dafür gespart...und nu bekommt man es bereits fürn apel und en ei!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was das reiten für low lev betrifft so find ich das auch sehr schade,,,wo sind dann noch die ziele die man sich setzt?lev 20 einen abend und dann reiten,,,na ich weiß ja nich,,,,
sollen es so lassen wie bisher so hat jeder noch ein ziel vor augen bevor alles geleavt wird:-(
gruß
Diva


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> das habe ich wohl falsch verstanden. warscheinlich deshalb, da ich in dieser sache keinen sinn erkennen kann. warum sollte blizz den spielern ihr gold zurückerstatten?
> 
> erwirbst du ein produkt, welches nach einem jahr im preis um 20% sinkt.....erhältst du dann dein geld zurück? nein! ein finanzieller ausgleich stand nie zur debatte....diesen wird es auch mit 100%iger sicherheit nicht geben.


Nein aber wir reden hier von einem Onlinespiel welches von der Zufriedenheit der Spieler und wohl vorallem von Mund zu Mund Werbung lebt, also sollte Blizzard aufpassen das sie ihre Kunden nicht vergraulen... Denn ein Spiel wie WoW hat nicht die gleiche Internet, bzw eben Mund zu Mund Präsenz wie ein Iphone

achja Terrottlol, schau mal in deinen Kalender, da steht auf jeder Seite "Ich habe keine Termine weil ich keine Freunde habe weil ich so scheissblöd, dumm und eingebildet bin"


----------



## Bral (11. Juni 2009)

Moin Zusammen.

Was ich davon halte? Absolut NICHTS. 
Dabei geht es noch nichtmal um die Mounts, diese sind nur ein Zeichen für die Politik die Blizzard fährt, um ihr Spiel der absolut breiten Masse zugänglich zu machen, aber dabei vielen Veteranen den Gnadenstoss versetzt.

Ich spiele bzw. spielte WoW seit der Closed American Beta, also doch schon ein paar Jahre. 
Ansich gesehen gehöre ich nicht zu den Menschen, die auf den Standpunkt stehen "Damals war alles besser", aber wenn man das "alte" World of Warcraft und das "neue" miteinander vergleich, fällt doch auf, das "Damals" dieses Spiel weitaus mehr Spass machte auch wenn man "nur" ein Casual Gamer war wie ich. 

Zu Classic-Zeiten gehörte weitaus mehr noch dazu um Raiden zu dürfen/können wie "nur" ein gutes Equip. 
Es waren auch die eigenen Fähigkeiten gefragt um seinen Charakter zu beherrschen. 
Heutzutage reicht es für gewöhnlich aus ein mittelmässiges Equip zu haben um eine Entsprechende Raidinstanz selbst mit Randoms zu clearen. Können, bzw. seine Klasse wirklich kennen oder beherrschen ist eine nette Zugabe aber beileibe nicht mehr nötig.
World of Warcraft war damals, mal abgesehen von der Optik, nicht wirklich auf die absolut breite Masse ausgelegt. Man musste, wenn man etwas wollte, auch schon was dafür tun. Sei es nun Gold oder Materialien farmen, Zeit aufbringen für z.B. Diremaul damals noch um sein Equipstand so zu verbessern, das man überhaupt eine Chance hatte mitgenommen zu werden in eine Raidinstanz. 
Wollte man sein 100% Hottehüh haben, musste man eben auch eine Menge Gold aufwenden und als Hexer/Pala eben auch nochmehr Zeit um sein Klassen-Vieh zu bekommen. 
Nur konnte man damals noch Stolz darauf sein, oder anders ausgedrückt, man konnte sich selber Ziele setzen und versuchen diese zu erreichen, sei es nun Solo oder unter Zuhilfenahme von Freunden und/oder seiner Gilde.

Wenn ich mir das heute so angucke, bekomme ich ehrlich gesagt Magenbeschwerden was Blizzard mit dem Spiel anstellt. Gut und schön, für Twinks mag diese Änderung mit dem Patch 3.2 eine gute Sache sein, denn wer hat schon wirklich Lust X-Mal durch Darkshire zu latschen für die Stalvan-Questreihe oder Zigmal über beide Kontinente zu rennen nur um ein Packet von A nach B über F zu beförden? 
Nun, wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich sein soll, ICH habe dazu Lust. Darum geht es doch in diesem Spiel. Man lernt die Gegend kennen und verbessert auch noch nebenbei die Beherrschung seines Charakters. Man absolviert Questen, teilweise ganze Questreihen und lernt die Storyline des Spieles kennen, man fühlt sich irgendwann als Teil davon. Warum sonst sollte man sich sonst so ein Spiel dieser Art überhaupt antun, wenn nicht um die Geschichte kennenzulernen, sich einzufügen, dabei zu sein und Leute kennezulernen?

Eben aus diesen Grund bin ich auch absolut dagegen das man alles quasi geschenkt bekommt. Man muss sich nicht mehr anstrengen um irgendwas zu erreichen. 
Epic Flugmount? 5000 Gold? Lachhaft. Man mache die normalen Questen von 70 auf 80 und siehe da, man hat mindestens mal seine 5000 und das Gold für den Kaltwetterflugskill noch gleich dazu. Das zeugs was man nebenbei noch als Bergbauer, Kürschner oder Blümchenpflücker ernten/sammeln/abbauen kann mal ganz ausser aucht gelassen.
Startequip für Raidinstanzen? Soll doch ein Scherz sein, oder? Selbst absolute Casuals brauchen dafür kaum mehr wie EINEWoche in Instanzen auf Heroic und bischen was von dem Gold was sie in den inis bekommen um ihr Equip zusammenzuhaben (das Gold auch nur dann wenn sie die Mats für die Lederer/Schmiede oder Ingis nicht selber farmen können). 
Leute, selbst das Leveln als solches wird einem mitlerweile Quasi GESCHENKT. Erfahrene Spieler brauchen 5 bis 6 played days um auf 80 zu kommen. Pre BC brauchte ich noch mehr als die doppelte Zeit um auf 60 zu kommen. Die älteren Spieler wundern sich teilweise wieso vor allem die "Neulinge" kaum noch Ahnung haben von ihren Charakteren oder in Gefährlichen Situationen Fehler machen? Tjo, mich wundert das kaum. Wie soll man seinen Charakter wirklich kennen, wenn man gerade mal 6 Tage, oder von mir aus auch 9 Tage, mit ihm verbracht hat? Das dürfte kaum Möglich sein.

Die Leute wollen alles auf einem Silbernen Tablett serviert bekommen und Blizzard macht da mit. 

Einige meiner Vorredner/Vorschreiber haben bereits ihre Meinung bzgl. "Warum nicht gleich noch Level schenken?" oder "Mount ab level 1" dargestellt und ich schliesse mich da an. Es mag ja Überspitzt sein, aber weit von der Wahrheit ist es nicht mehr entfernt. Gut ich verstehe schon das man beim Twinken nicht wirklich Lust hat alles immer wieder von Vorne zu machen, auch wenn ich es selber mit insgesamt 8 80ern bereits getan habe und es mir Persönlich wirklich Spass machte, aber wirklich, sooo einfach sollte man das nun wirklich nicht haben das "Endspiel" zu erreichen. 
Falls hier jetzt jmd mit "kein Privatleben" oder "Harz 4" ankommen will, bitte ich halte ihn oder sie nicht davon ab. Trifft bei mir zwar in keinster Weise zu, aber man muss ihnen ja auch Ihren Flame-Spass lassen. Nur falls es die betreffenden Personen interssiert, JA ich habe ein Privatleben und JA ich habe sogar einen Beruf und nebenbei noch ein Studium das mit meinem Beruf Finanziert werden muss, also gehöre ich nicht wirklich zu der 24/7 Fraktion, aber bitte lasst euch wegen dieser Nebensächlichkeiten nicht vom Flamen abhalten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Fazit gesehen muss ich sagen, das ich wirklich mit WoW eine schöne Zeit hatte, diese aber mit Blizzards "Vereinfachungspolitik" zu Ende ging. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch noch viel Spass bei WoW!

Grüße


----------



## Müllermilch (11. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich weder auf Seite 1, noch auf 2 einen Beitrag hierzu entdeckt habe und die SuFu mir dauernd anzeigt, dass ich es später nochmal versuchen soll, mache ich den Thread hier mal auf.
> 
> ...



Ne die solllens einfach gar nich runter setzen.Es wird einfach alles auf Casual gemacht und ende,der Weg den die Einschlagen is absolut beschissen.Auch find ichs Schade das alle Neuankömlinge jetz schon auf Stufe 20 Reiten können.Es war damals so super geil als man Stufe 40 erreicht hat.Die Vorfreude und die Kosten haben dazu gehört.Die machen viel zu viel anders.Find einige neuerungen Spitze.Aber sowas....


----------



## Berrid (11. Juni 2009)

Ein Herz für die Chinafarmer, alles schön runterstufen und billig machen, dann brauchen die jungs auch nicht mehr laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blizz hat echt einen Nagel im Helm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (11. Juni 2009)

Schon irgendwie komisch, wofür braucht ein Level 40er ein 100% Mount oder ein Level 20er überhaupt ein Mount?
Langsam wird WoW was für Casual Gamer... man muss ja bald gar nix mehr erarbeiten bzw. erfarmen...


----------



## TRC (11. Juni 2009)

Welcher Spieler ist schon zufrieden? Ich sehe immer nur Gemecker in den Foren und Channeln; jeder fühlt sich benachteiligt und alle anderen sind so pro/op wasauchimmer. Den Leuten ist das Spiel extrem langweilig geworden, weils keine Herausforderung mehr gibt. Trotzdem spielen sie es weiter, weil sie Jahre ihres Lebens damit verbracht haben, sich Pixel-Ruhm, -Ehre und wertloses Gold zu holen. Die dafür verschwendete Zeit kriegt niemand wieder. Dadurch haben sie keine Freunde mehr oder nur solche, die sie noch nie gesehen haben und die wenigen echten Menschen, die sie noch kennen, werden auch noch zu WoW bekehrt.

Ich garantiere euch: sollte es Blizz einfallen, schnelles fliegen von 290% auf 200% zu drosseln bei gleichem Preis, zusätzlich gäbe es eine neue Stufe 350% für 30.000 Gold - alle würden es sich holen (wollen), nur um es zu haben. Und jeder will es haben, manche wollen halt nur nicht die Zeit dafür verschwenden, es sich zu erfarmen.

Also lasst das Geflenne und akzeptiert dier Änderungen oder geht; ihr könnt es sowieso nicht ändern. Blizzard scheißt auf die paar Leute, die das Spiel von Anfang an kennen, die sich manche Dinge hart erarbeiten (?) mussten (auch lächerlich, immerhin ein Spiel, Zeitvertreib, ohne Nutzen), die noch spielen können mussten und nicht nur lila Zeugs tragen. Die bringen keine Kohle, sondern kosten welche. Die belasten die Server mit ihrer ständigen Anwesenheit, ihren Addons und ihrem Perfektionismus. Geld bringen die Casuals, die nur ein paar Stunden pro Woche spielen und trotzdem die volle Summe zahlen, Monat für Monat...


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Nun, wenn ich mal ganz ehrlich sein soll, *ICH* habe dazu Lust. Darum geht es doch in diesem Spiel. Man lernt die Gegend kennen und verbessert auch noch nebenbei die Beherrschung seines Charakters. Man absolviert Questen, teilweise ganze Questreihen und lernt die Storyline des Spieles kennen, man fühlt sich irgendwann als Teil davon. Warum sonst sollte man sich sonst so ein Spiel dieser Art überhaupt antun, wenn nicht um die Geschichte kennenzulernen, sich einzufügen, dabei zu sein und Leute kennezulernen?
> 
> Eben aus diesen Grund bin ich auch absolut dagegen das *man* alles quasi geschenkt bekommt. Man muss sich nicht mehr anstrengen um irgendwas zu erreichen.



Das ist ein wunderschönes Beispiel! Weil DU Lust hast die Questreihen durchzuziehen (woran dich übrigens kein Mensch hindert) soll MAN (also alle anderen) es schön schwer haben.

in meinen Augen eine absurde Logik


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Juni 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie komisch, wofür braucht ein Level 40er ein 100% Mount oder ein Level 20er überhaupt ein Mount?
> Langsam wird WoW was für Casual Gamer... man muss ja bald gar nix mehr erarbeiten bzw. erfarmen...



erarbeiten ungleich vor dem pc vergammeln. wer wow als arbeit sieht....dem sollte mal gezeigt werden, was richtige arbeit ist. 

wo ist das problem bei der sache? ein neuling kommt früher und günstiger an ein mount als ich vor mehr als 3,5 jahren....warum sollte ich mich dadurch benachteiligt fühlen? profitiere ich selbst nicht auch davon, wenn ich mich für einen twink entscheide?

klar wird wow immer interessanter für gelegenheitsspieler...richtig so! gelegenheitszocker haben spass am spiel, die nerds gehen vieleicht mal wieder öfter vor die tür, blizzard setzt mehr geld um....demnach profitiert jeder davon.


----------



## HappyChaos (11. Juni 2009)

MissDiva schrieb:


> lev 20 einen abend und dann reiten...


Wie lange spielt ihr alle,damit ihr an einem Abend bzw. geschweige denn Tag bereits lvl 20 erreicht?Sicher,wenn man sich direkt ziehen lässt und von morgens bis abends spielt,aber lol?Nur um mal zu realisieren,wovon ihr da sprecht...

Ich finde die Änderungen sehr gut,siehe Schlingendorntal,Brachland etc...Und die 5g hat man locker bis dahin zusammen,vorallem wenn man einen Main hat...5g,was ist das?3x 80er Mobs töten?

Was das Thema mit dem Epic Mount ab 40 betrifft,find ich das ziemlich krass...50g sind nichts zu den vergangenen 540g...aber naja,so hat man zumindest schneller das Gold und damit dann auch das Flugmount auf 60 zusammen,was,nebenbei bemerkt,mit 150%,ganz schön schnell ist,wenn man bedenkt,dass man mit 60 ja noch lvlt...Aber wie gesagt,für lvler sehr praktisch und vorallem billig. Irgendwann wird dann sowieso das 60% Mount abgeschafft und das 100% für 6g für lvl 25 angeboten,aber wir dürfen gespannt sein.

Was micht vorallem interessieren würde,wann kommt Patch 3.2?


----------



## Gias (11. Juni 2009)

Mich intressiert nur eins: Wann? Gibts Voraussagen wann 3.2 kommen sollte grob? Würde eventuell noch meinen 70er Priester hochziehen wenn er in Nordrend fliegen lernen kann oder ist Kaltwetterflug noch immer lvl 77 ?


----------



## illdas (11. Juni 2009)

Hm also so wie die Sache momentan aussieht , wird ,,Frostgram'' ( schönen Gruß ans Loca-Team) dann wahrscheinlich auch für Marken erhältlich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne Blizz, als es hieß, dass man jetzt ab 30 Reiten kann hab ich nochmal ein Auge zugedrückt...aber das ist doch echt mal ne Schweinerei, jetzt werden die ohnehin schon überfüllten Server noch mehr mit Twinks gefüllt!
Ich bin ja immer noch für 3 Charakter Slots und das wars...aber ich schweife ab...naja ich geh kurz zu Lidl und hol Taschentücher...


----------



## sku (11. Juni 2009)

super, demnächst dann flammenschlund ab lvl 2 solo machbar, scholo mit lvl 30 etc.
starten mit 5k gold aufm konto, lvl-kurve um 300% runtergesetzt, xp-bonus 500% rauf, alle spieler können sich per coord-eingabe überall hinteleportieren, magier mit 2h-schwertern und platte, legendarys als questbelohnung im brachland...hab ich was vergessen?

ach ja, btt: wieder mal ein schritt richtung hello kitty online...

flame me if u want, aber ich finde es wird mit jedem patch schlimmer.

unglaublich wie man ein einst so geiles spiel immer weiter mit volldampf gegen die leitplanke fahren lässt...

shame on u blizzard...


----------



## illdas (11. Juni 2009)

Man Blizz ihr macht den ganzen P-Servern ihr Geschäfft kaputt....


----------



## Atabax (11. Juni 2009)

das gröste argument ist   wen blizz alles runterschraibt  selbst neuanfänger sind dan in 2 wochen 80  haben vill 1 ini gemacht wissen nicht was abgehen  so  dan will jemand ulduar random gehen der denkt sich ach gehe ich mich und mit so leuten kann man nicht spielen die sollen ruhig wie wir alle biss 40 laufen wobeis ja schon 30 ist    und 30 solte auch reichen   sonst solte blizz das gleich so machen   cha erstellen einlogen nachricht:  Danke das sie sich  für World of Warcraft entschieden haben  dadruch bekommen sie 79 level geschenkt  200.000 g   jedes mauont wass es gibt   und wwen sie wollen lösen sie diese code ein um gm rechte zu bekommen  wir wünschen ihnen schöne lange weile und einen schönen aufentalt hir in der welt von world of warcraft  (sie haben noch 2 sofort 80ger charaktere frei) 
ich finde das einfach nur unfair wir haben uns die arbeit gemacht und alles nur um die scheise zu bekommen und die  kriegen alles geschenkt      soll ich mal was sagen  das ist langweilig   das geilste an diesem spiel ist das 1 mal einen cha auf 80 leveln       und solänger es dauert um solänger hat man fun dran    neuling   level 1     2 3 4 5 ... 19 20  juhu ich kann reiten  ..... level 40 juhu schneller  ... 60  schon fliegen geil  77  cool endlich in nordend level 80      kein bischen den cha unter kontrole  ende ist  boh ist das langweilig  nen twink gemacht   level 15  bohh ey level kotzt voll an       blizz tut damit keinen nen gefallen   was ich ok fände ist wen man wenigstens für 1 cha alles machen muss  mit  level 30  oder ruhig weider 40   dan 60 70 70 und 77  und das mit dem level weider erhöhen das man lange brauch um 80 zu werden sobald man 80 ist  wird das für die twiks freigeschaltet reiten ab 20  40 60 70 77   und leveln auch einfacher  das wääre was was gerecht wäre   so müste jeder wenigstens 1 mal das machen was wir machen musten  und warum redet jeder über die 5k gold wie schon gesagt es ist kein muss es ist ein luxus artikel der eig keiner mehr ist    das soll schon so bleiben   weil ich weiss was blizzard wirklich als nächstes macht    kein  level 55ziger mehr nötig um dk freizuschalten   so haben wir    neue hirnlose spieler (wovon es schon genug gibt)  die schon mit level 55 starten       blizz macht das für neulinge vill am anfang gut aber für die die schon gezockt haben ist das nur eine schade weswegen danw eiderum viele aufhören      weil es geht nur noch darum durch zu kommen nit zu sterben   und alles ist meins  teilen gibts nit     deswegen hören schon viele auf wen das so weiter geht hören nochmehr auf     und was das mit den 3 stunden spielen und genug geldhaben ist auch nit richtig ich zock 5 stunden minimum und bin   (wen es ging) im inus bereich xD    

ps: sry für den text ohne    ,   und.

sku    gleiche meinung


----------



## Deadwool (11. Juni 2009)

Ich schau mal in die Krsitallkugel, um zu sehen was Blizz noch alles ändern könnte um neue Kunden zu gewinnen:

- Startkapital. Jeder neue Level 1 Char hat 100g in der Tasche damit er sich gleich mal im AH eindecken kann

- Der "Level 60", "Level 70" und "Level 80" Button. Könnte man an gewisse Bedingungen knüpfen. zB kann man den Level 80 Button nur benutzen wenn man mindestens einen Level 15 Charakter auf dem Server hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- "Bob Deluxe". Wer stirbt kann sich gleich am Ort seines Ablebens wiederbeleben.

- Die Epic Wildcard gegen Lootpech. Jeder Spieler kann sich pro Monat bis zu 3 Wunsch-Items von einem GM zuschicken lassen

- Erfahrungstränke. Allerdings müsste Blizzard da bei einem anderen Spiel abkupfern, und sowas würden die nie tun ^^

- NPCs gegen Gruppenfrust. Sollte der Spieler mit unterbesetzter Gruppe eine Instanz betreten, werden ihm automatisch passende computergesteurte Ersatzkräfte zur Seite stehen. 

- "Die Weisse Fahne" Nach dreimaligem Wipen bei einem Boss kann der Gruppenführer die weisse Flagge hissen. Der Boss gibt dann auf und lässt sich ungeschlagen looten


In diesem Sinne. Viel Spass noch. 
Ich spiel jetzt weiter Warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen


Vielleicht noch ein Rosa Schleifchen dazu?


----------



## Starkwurst (11. Juni 2009)

Spannender wärs auf jedenfall gewesen, alle Reitlevel nur durch so 8-9Teilige Folgequests zugänglich zu machen, müsste natürlich auch die Story stimmen...
bin grad noch bei 3900/5000g (auf 80) und mach jetzt noch schön gemütlich die quests in Nordend zuende. btw dailys nerven... wer sich das ausgedacht hat, jeden tag die selbe scheiße is ja wie im echten Leben^^, lieber mit den Content Patches mehr neue Quests und Questreihen... das Gold würde fließen und der Weg bis zum 300 Reiten wär nicht so langweilig


----------



## Durbem (11. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh manche Aufregungen nicht.

Der Großteil hier ist doch Level 80. Also, is doch wayne, ob Horstbob, lvl 20, nun durch den Dämmerwald reitet oder läuft.
Oder ob Horstbob mit lvl 40 bereits durch die Düstermarschen galoppiert.

Mit 60 fliegen ist sehr sinnvoll. denn man kann erst mit 70 fliegen lernen sonst und da ist man ja shcon in Nordend...birngt also auch nichts.
Außerdem 150% sind doch schön.

und ob es nun billiger wird ode rnicht...meine güte... es gibt auch Anfänger! Oder Leute mit Leben!

PS: Wusstet ihr, dass damals kaum Leute PCs hatten und sie super teuer waren? und nun hat auch jeder einen, sie sind sogar relativ billig...und niemand beschwert sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2009)

illdas schrieb:


> ..aber das ist doch echt mal ne Schweinerei, jetzt werden die ohnehin schon überfüllten Server noch mehr mit Twinks gefüllt!



Hmmm, ich hab da jetzt bestimmt 2 Stunden drüber nachgegrübelt, aber mir will einfach nicht einleuchte, wie Twinks einen Server überfüllen können??
In der Zeit wo jemand twinkt ist er ja konsequenter weise nicht mit seinem Main on.
Und für die Auslastung eines Severs isses doch völlig egal ob ich meinen Main maltretiere oder meinen twink traktiere.
Oder verbrauchen Twinks mehr Serverlast ???

*staun*


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> ihr werdet mir doch nicht erzählen das ihr nur questen geht ? ini rein und ziehen lassen.



Doch eig scho, wer sollte mich ziehen, tut niemand, ich zwing auch keine freunde dazu. warum sollte ich.. das geht denen genau so aufn sack wie mir.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finds echt gut.. aba epischeas fliegen sollte noch billiger werden..^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich kann diese Gelaber mit dem "Es wird zu leicht" nicht mehr lesen ... Und dann immer diese überzogenen, sarkastischen Kommentare ... Dabei gab es hier durchaus vernünftige Stimmen


----------



## Nimmue (11. Juni 2009)

Für den ersten Char waren ja 5k noch ok... für den zweiten evtl auch... aber nun beim dritten, vierten und fünften (etc) hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine lust mehr, soviel gold zu bezahlen ^^
Die hätten die änderungen evtl nur für die machen sollen, die schon 1-2 80er haben^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Juni 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann hät ich gern meine 2500 für nichts ausgegebene Goldstücke wieder, und wenn man Ahnung von Wirtschaft hat: HALLO INFLATION!


die ist lange da,dadurch das viele nur dailies machen und keiner die mats farnmt.. es wird alles mega teuer.. wenn alle ihre 2500g wiederkriegen würden würde es so teuer werden das die kleute sich zu tode farmen würden bis irgendwann die inflation weg is^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Juni 2009)

terrorott schrieb:


> Du Flitzpiepe, schonmal daran gedacht, dass nicht jeder ein 24/7 Spieler ist? Meine Herren, was ein Horst.
> 
> 
> schonmal dran gedacht das ein 1/7 spieler nicht das selbe bekommen kann wie eben jener ?
> ...



du hast hier nix zu melden du bist ja netmal inteligent genug um zu zitieren.. ^^


----------



## Naho (11. Juni 2009)

Also ich finds gut , besonders für Twinker.
Und ich glaube auch , dass es für Neueinsteiger gut ist, denn was bringt es schon ausser verkürzung der laufwege?


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

Durbem schrieb:


> ...PS: Wusstet ihr, dass damals kaum Leute PCs hatten und sie super teuer waren? und nun hat auch jeder einen, sie sind sogar relativ billig...und niemand beschwert sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist ja n ganz toller Vergleich, der überhaupt nicht passt.
Die damals sich den PC holen konnten, der für die meisten zu teuer war -
haben mittlerweile ganz andere PCs bei sich zu stehen - die wiederum den meisten heut noch zu teuer ist.

Bei WoW ist das eben anders - alles wird vereinfacht - aber so gut wie nix Neues geboten.

Und dieses Argument - nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit zum lvln etc.
Glaubt Ihr, alle waren 24h jeden Tag nur online zum Leveln? Wie naiv kann man denn noch sein?
Seeehr viele User haben gar nicht mal so viel Zeit - aber zu Classiczeiten hat hier keiner rumgeheult -
weil es zu schwer war - oder es zu lange gedauert hat.
Die Leute haben sich um so mehr über *wirkliche* Erfolge gefreut - und nicht son Kindererfolgssystem, wie es heute ist.

Das eigentliche WoW wird immer mehr in demontiert.
WoW mutiert so langsam zu nem Discounter.^

ps. Epic Flugmount braucht man nicht unbedingt - ist also Luxus.
     Und Luxus sollte voll bezahlt werden!

pss. Der Skill wird nun billiger, je nach Ruf bei der entsprechenden Fraktion ... hmmm
        Hoffentlich vergessen sie nur nicht, dem NPC überhaupt erstmal ne Fraktion zuzuteilen.^^

Naja, aufhalten kann man es eh nicht.
Spielt weiter oder lasst es bleiben - in beiden Fällen ... habt Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Braamséry (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bezweifle ma, dass die, die hier Posten von wegen Geld zurück NIEMALS ihr epic fm, wenn sie denn eins besitzen, VOR der Insel Quel'danas bekommen haben.

Was die meisten aufregt ist einfach, dass da, genau wie zu pre-bc zeiten, einfach arbeit drin steckt ein mount zu bekommen.

Man musste Freizeit investieren um eins zu bekomm, weil man ohne niemals über die runden kommt.

Und wer vor Quel'danas das epic fm hatte, hat da auch arbeit reinstecken müssen mit max 10. dailys am tag. 

Außerdem is das RL ein sehr sehr schlechter Vergleich: Arbeiten ist, bei den meisten hoff ichs ma, das normalste der Welt. Was ich dann mit dem Geld, was ich nach nötigen ausgaben übrig habe, mache, ist mir überlassen, dass ich geld net zurückbekomm is kla. Aba wichtig ist hierbei auch, wenn ich das Geld habe und etwas wie das I-Phone billiger wird, weil ein neues rauskommt, is das ja kein problem, dann kauft man sich um sich von andern abzuheben eben das neue.

Aba wo in WoW gibs den Epic FMs die, wenns keine special mounts sind, mehr als 3280% fliegen? Genau, die gibs net. Die gibs halt nur wenn man z.B. Kael'thas legt oda mega imba im pvp is.

Ich selbst hab 2 chars mit epic fm und 2 mit boden Epic. Kla regt es mich auf wenn ich dann sehe, dass es andre viel billiger bekomm.
Ich hab 90g für normales mount mit 40 bezahlt mit 60%. und jez bekomm die neuen das 100% & 60% Mount für 65g, das is mehr als unfair.

Und für die, die net wissen wofür das epic fm eig gedacht ist, so wie es blizz ma erklärt hat:
Das FM ist nur dazu dar unpassierbare Passagen überfliegen zu könn und nicht um damit die Reitemeister arbeitslos zu machn (inhaltlich stimmts).
Daher find ich sowohl 150% alsauch lvl 60 einfach nur sch...


----------



## OMGlooool (11. Juni 2009)

Es klingt vielleicht ein bisschen doof aber Ich finde das ganze etwas unfair.

Ich musste noch bis lvl 40 zu Fuß laufen, hab bis lvl 65 das lahme mount benutzt weil Ich kein Geld hatte und das langsame Fliegen hab Ich mir auf Kredit gekauft^^

ok das epic ding hab ich in wotlk dann hinterhergeworfen bekommen^^

aber eigentlich kacke, man soll was tun für seine mounts


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Juni 2009)

elflord schrieb:


> ich finds blöd das sie die kosten runtersetzen 3 chars auf 80 und 2 auf 70 öhm verdammt viel g ausgegeben damit ich 300% mounts habe für miene 5 chars und jetzt bekommens alle in arsch geschoben für 4g >.<
> mein lvl 33 schurke hat sich bis jetzt 690g erfarmt bei einer spielzeit von 1 tag die kosten so arg runterzupatchen ist wohl wirklich nicht nötig...



das dein schurke vieleicht 2 farmberufe hat und damit sowas wie nen lvl 80 looserchar ohne extrastatts von lederei oda juwelensachen usw, spricht nicht für uns alle.. ich gebe meinen chars bestimmt net 2 crap berufe um viel geld zu kriegen.. und ich find die runtersetzung gut.. warte halt wenn du 60 bgist vor patchrelease.. oda lass es.. mein 60er druide wollt ich morgen 150er reiten holen^^ pff.. jezz warte ich natürlich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






OMGlooool schrieb:


> Es klingt vielleicht ein bisschen doof aber Ich finde das ganze etwas unfair.
> 
> Ich musste noch bis lvl 40 zu Fuß laufen, hab bis lvl 65 das lahme mount benutzt weil Ich kein Geld hatte und das langsame Fliegen hab Ich mir auf Kredit gekauft^^
> 
> ...



Hm.. es klingt jezzt vieleicht ein bisschen doof, aber ich^^finde das total toll, als spieler der ersten stunde der extrem viel geld usw ausgeben muste, zu zeiten wo es keine quest mit viel geld belohnung gab.. hieß also du hast kein geld durch mobkill gefarmt sondern massig sachen verkauft und andere damit pleite gemacht.. hart.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






terrorott schrieb:


> aber frag mal pipi langstrumpf, sie wird sicherlich noch einen platz solange in ihrer villa kunterbund haben.



Kunterbund? Der deutsche Bund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atabax (11. Juni 2009)

das epische fligen solte biliger werden     echt     starten mit 80 full t9   50k g  schnelles fliegen  5 verscheidene maunts die man sich ausuchen kann     für jede skilung noch das richtige equip  echt  blizz soll das  billigermachen das leichter  und ambesten  gleich  alles verschenken     ulduar keine 2 wochen da  allle am norgeln   ist zu schwer       leute    mc    1 beiden mobs     waren da schon  wips  so wie  heutzutage    klingenschuppe  iges usw  (bzw war)     wen ihrs doch so einfach wollt dan zockt auf p server    oder blizz soll 2 arten machen    weichei server und  king server  ich war auch am mekern  zu teuer zu schwirig zu lange  aber soll ich was sagen im nachhinein   das was jz ist ist  SCHEI.....     (habe nix im forum geschreiben nur zu freunden gesagt)      so klar binn ich 80 was solls mich kümmern ob    hannes  reiten mit 20 kann oder erst mit 30   der unterschied ist  hannes ist in 2 wochen 80  hannes kann weder seine klasse spielen noch hat hanes ahnung davon     und bumm geht hannes allen aufen wecker weill ernix kann    hannes bekommt nen schlächten ruf keiner nimmt hannes mit und hannes  hört auf  super sache  blizz der arme hannes     

und ja ich bin so einer  mit bc war alles besser  und es ist auch so wotlk ist einfach zu easy  die teile leigen af der strase trotzdem sagen alles  öh ist zuschwer wo ist das bitte schwer  nen kleinesbischen konzentration und gut     ich chatte nebenbei  mit 5 leuten und schlaf trotzde fast mit dem raid ein  die teile werden jedem in arsch geschoben und dan denken se ach  scheis auf skilung hab doch t8  ne waffe mit t9 status  usw  skilung warum das     spielen können  unnötig  als tank autohit an und dan past das schon   heiler denkt  warte ich mal bis er nur noch 5 % hat dan heill ich mal     upps er ist tot  warum das nur   

so nochmal was zum reiten   uns soll das nicht interesieren  warum die jz das drürfen aber jz mal ehrlich warum solten die das den haben dürfen ?      weil sie wow gekauft haben ?   weil    sieeinzigartisch sind     ach blizz das sind wir zufellig alle     so     und jz fragt euch mal selbst  würde euch das funn machen mit 80 zu starten keine ahnung von der klasse zu haben   alles zu haben      klar gibt leute  ich kann nicht spielen hauptsache ich habe alles 80 und ausreichendes eq    ach  ey blizz mach die scheise alle die jz sagen super sagen nach nen par wochen eh  ey das ist voll scheise      und dan soll blizz das weider rückgänig machen   was blizz nicht mach weil blizz so ist


----------



## Oogieboogie (11. Juni 2009)

ich empfinde das als äußerst schlimm...
grund? NIE MEHR ARATHI OHNE MOUNTS! das ist doch lahm -.-" obwohl nein...leider ist es nicht lahm, sondern 60% schneller... was bringt dann noch aspekt des gepards, geisterwolf etc? :'(

fazit: blizz patcht das spiel noch weiter kaputt...


----------



## Atabax (11. Juni 2009)

RICHTIG !!


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Juni 2009)

sku schrieb:


> .hab ich was vergessen?



Jo die Forentrolle mit nem IQ von nem nassen taschentuch.. *dir zuwinkt*


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Juni 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich hab da jetzt bestimmt 2 Stunden drüber nachgegrübelt, aber mir will einfach nicht einleuchte, wie Twinks einen Server überfüllen können??
> In der Zeit wo jemand twinkt ist er ja konsequenter weise nicht mit seinem Main on.
> Und für die Auslastung eines Severs isses doch völlig egal ob ich meinen Main maltretiere oder meinen twink traktiere.
> Oder verbrauchen Twinks mehr Serverlast ???
> ...



Ich behaupte sogar das ich es toller finde wenn durche alte welt nen twink rennt (so vonwegen in hong kong fällt nen reissack um) oder ob er mit seinem main in dalaran afk für lags sorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?^^


----------



## Durbem (11. Juni 2009)

@ Grushdak

Nun gut, vielleicht war mein Beispiel nicht so gut getroffen, aber es ist doch nicht so schlimm, wenn leute mit nem Mount früher rumlaufen. Spielerfahrung oder sonstiges geht ja nicht verloren wenn man schneller laufen kann. Und Neueinsteiger haben ja meist nicht sooo viel Gold.

Allerdings muss ich Oogieboogie auch recht geben im Fazit. Wow geht einfach langsam kaputt. Aber es ist auch nur ein Spiel. Es wird uninteressanter für die eingefleischten und spannender für die Anfänger. Aber man kann es niemandem vollkommen gerecht machen.

Im Moment ist Wow für mich langweilig, bis auf das raiden. Da gehts mir einfach darum Sapß zu haben mit anderen realen Menschen. Ansonsten ist Wow langweilig geworden.
Aber egal, ich hab auch im RL genug zu tun ^^

Also, viel Spaß beim spielen oder arbeiten oder was acuh immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (11. Juni 2009)

Also,so wie es aussieht,hat wohl keiner eine Ahnung,wann der kommen dürfte...^^


----------



## Albertado (11. Juni 2009)

Ab lvl 20 is net so schlimm....nur VIEL zu billig, ich verkauf 20 Kupfererz und schon hab ich das geld.....

Ab lvl 40 epicmount geht noch.....aber immernoch viel zu günstig.

Ab lvl 60 Fliegen HALLO??? In der Scherbenwelt ist dann niemand mehr zu Fuss unterwegs.


----------



## 1stVampire (11. Juni 2009)

Kannst du bitte mal die Quelle der Info posten? Oder besser, nen Link?


----------



## Altharis (11. Juni 2009)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt, hat Blizzard einen an der Waffel; hab mich auf Ulduar gefreut, endlich mal wieder anspruchsvoll raiden, und was kommt direkt nächste Woche? Richtig, die Nerf-Keule!
Reiten mit Stufe 20 für 5 Gold?? Wie leicht soll WoW noch werden? Wie viele schon gesagt haben, das schnelle Fliegen ist zwar nett, doch man braucht es nicht wirklich, und mit ein paar Dailys hat man die 5000 Gold auch schnell zusammen.
Pre-BC hat WoW noch Spaß gemacht, die Instanzen haben länger als ne halbe Stunde gedauert und waren einzigartig, nicht 4 Instanzen in einem Haus, Kloster mal ausgenommen.
Damals unterschieden sich die Klassen noch, heute hingegen: mehr Manareg für alle, Gruppenheal für alle, Gruppentankfähigkeiten für alle!
Da fragt man sich manchmal, wenn man als 70ger grün equipter Mage 4k Crits raushaut: Was hat Blizzard falsch gemacht? Man twohittet Gegner auf dem selben Level...
Und von den DK's will ich gar nicht erst anfangen...
100k HP Mob, 5 Mann Quest, sch scheiß drauf, ich bin der DK, ich kann das!
Und er kanns auch!!!
Und dann erst PvP...
Alterac, Arathi und Bald auch Warsong sind verwaist, Auge des Sturms kennt schon keiner mehr, alle fahrn nur Autoscooter auf Tausenwinter und am Strand der Uralten, und was macht Blizzard? Richitg, sie bringen noch ein Schlachtfeld mit Fahrzeugen raus!
Manchmal frag ich mich echt: Gehts noch Blizzard? Warum zerstört ihr WoW so?
Warum konnte es nicht so wie vor Burning Crusade bleiben?


----------



## Naho (11. Juni 2009)

Und was soll daran schlecht sein @ Albertado?
Da können nun die lvl 60er schon mit 60 die Scherbenwelt erkunden ist doch toll

Edit:
Altharis und was ist so schlimm ein ein paar nervs? Hast du schon die Hardmodes in Ulduar?
Was meinst du mit Wsg,Ab,AV verwaisen?

Warum hörst du dann nicht auf mit WoW, wenn es eh von Blizzard so 'zerstört' wird?


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2009)

So Premiere, da ich mich selber zitiere^^


Grushdak schrieb:


> pss. Der Skill wird nun billiger, je nach Ruf bei der entsprechenden Fraktion ... hmmm
> Hoffentlich vergessen sie nur nicht, dem NPC überhaupt erstmal ne Fraktion zuzuteilen.^^



Dazu fiel mir gerade noch etwas ein ...

Wie wäre es, wenn die Fluglehrer für das Epicfliegen einfach der Fraktion Booty Bay zugeteilt werden?^
Dann hätten gewisse Leute ja noch "etwas" länger in Booty Bay zu tun.^^

Wegen der Erfolgsgeilheit für den Admiralstitel kloppen sie erst alle Booty Bay - Wachen endlos platt -
um anschliessend dann wiederum schier endlos alle Piraten zu killen -
für den ehrfürchtigen Ruf in Booty Bay, den  man ja dann für das Fliegen braucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Naho

Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht - man kann die Scherbenwelt schon mit lvl 58 erkunden.^^
(Manche können es sogar noch früher)

greetz


----------



## Cheaters (11. Juni 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> erarbeiten ungleich vor dem pc vergammeln. wer wow als arbeit sieht....dem sollte mal gezeigt werden, was richtige arbeit ist.
> 
> wo ist das problem bei der sache? ein neuling kommt früher und günstiger an ein mount als ich vor mehr als 3,5 jahren....warum sollte ich mich dadurch benachteiligt fühlen? profitiere ich selbst nicht auch davon, wenn ich mich für einen twink entscheide?
> 
> klar wird wow immer interessanter für gelegenheitsspieler...richtig so! gelegenheitszocker haben spass am spiel, die nerds gehen vieleicht mal wieder öfter vor die tür, blizzard setzt mehr geld um....demnach profitiert jeder davon.



Also "erabeiten" hat sich eher auf die Hardcore Gamer bezogen, ich persöhnlich spiel ja WoW seit längerem nicht mehr. 
Es ist aber einfach unnötig, Reiten schon ab Level 20 zu machen, die Spieler sollten langsam durch die Welt gehen und entdecken.
Genauso sinnlos ist es, ab Level 60 schon Flugtiere benutzen zu können. Man soll ja Arbeit haben, wenn z.B. ein Ziel von 2 Mobs bewacht wird und du einfach drüberfliegst, den einen tötest und wieder davon fliegst. Wo ist da der Spaß/ Skill ?


----------



## GreenIsaac (11. Juni 2009)

WoW wird immer leichter und man bekommt einfach alles in den zuckersüßen Arsch geblasen... Also eher kein Comeback für mich :/ Ist ja Lachhaft langsam!


----------



## KING123KING123 (11. Juni 2009)

1stVampire schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal die Quelle der Info posten? Oder besser, nen Link?



http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=9520845144


----------



## 5002 (11. Juni 2009)

Also mal ehrlich Leute: Denken hilft.

1. Wird nichts einfacher, sondern es werden lediglich Laufwege verkürzt. Und das ewige Laufen ist nicht was ein Spiel besser macht, im gegenteil.

2. Leichter wird es nur durch die weniger Elitemobs etc., aber es war sinnvoll das einzuführen, da es einfach nicht mehr so viele Spieler auf dem Level gibt. 

3. Mein erster Main war Hexer. Also wer sich über die 5g auf Stufe 20 aufregt: Ich hab auch 40 damals auch mein Mount hinterher geschmissen bekommen. Haha

Das beste an den Änderungen ist allerdings: 150% normales Fliegen ^.^


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Juni 2009)

5002 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich Leute: Denken hilft.
> 
> 1. Wird nichts einfacher, sondern es werden lediglich Laufwege verkürzt. Und das ewige Laufen ist nicht was ein Spiel besser macht, im gegenteil.



Das waren noch Zeiten als man mit 100g reich war und das Epic mount noch 1100g gekostet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (11. Juni 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> ich empfinde das als äußerst schlimm...
> grund? NIE MEHR ARATHI OHNE MOUNTS! das ist doch lahm -.-" obwohl nein...leider ist es nicht lahm, sondern 60% schneller... was bringt dann noch aspekt des gepards, geisterwolf etc? :'(
> 
> fazit: blizz patcht das spiel noch weiter kaputt...



das stimmt . pvp twinks reiten dann auch noch durch die bgs^^

und die stadtraids wollen auch lv 40er um so nen tollen bärn zu haben ^^


----------



## Frozzi (11. Juni 2009)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> ich empfinde das als äußerst schlimm...
> grund? NIE MEHR ARATHI OHNE MOUNTS! das ist doch lahm -.-" obwohl nein...leider ist es nicht lahm, sondern 60% schneller... was bringt dann noch aspekt des gepards, geisterwolf etc? :'(
> 
> fazit: blizz patcht das spiel noch weiter kaputt...



das ist auch noch:

Druide
Reisegestalt: Benötigt Stufe 16 
Fluggestalt: Benötigt Stufe 60 (150% Reittempo (Luft)) 
Schnelle Fluggestalt: Benötigt Stufe 70

Jäger
Aspekt des Geparden: Benötigt Stufe 16

Schamane
Geisterwolf: Benötigt Stufe 16


ich finde das aber auch einfach zu billig mit den ganzen preisen hat amn garkien richtiges zel mehr


----------



## Nimophelio (11. Juni 2009)

Doof...
Wozu kriegt man dann noch Reisegestalt und Geisterwolf etc...
Sie habens doch schonmal runtergesetzt und noch tiefer sollte es nun wirklich nicht.
Vorallem das mit dem Flugmount ab 60... War nicht mal das Ziel das man sich die neuen Gebiete ANGUCKEN muss und nich nur drüber fliegt? Das würden sie damit doch nur unterstützen. Ich glaub nicht dran.


----------



## Deadwool (12. Juni 2009)

5002 schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich Leute: Denken hilft.
> 
> 1. Wird nichts einfacher, sondern es werden lediglich Laufwege verkürzt. Und das ewige Laufen ist nicht was ein Spiel besser macht, im gegenteil.



du hast nichts begriffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (12. Juni 2009)

Doof...
Wozu kriegt man dann noch Reisegestalt und Geisterwolf etc...
Sie habens doch schonmal runtergesetzt und noch tiefer sollte es nun wirklich nicht.
Vorallem das mit dem Flugmount ab 60... War nicht mal das Ziel das man sich die neuen Gebiete ANGUCKEN muss und nich nur drüber fliegt? Das würden sie damit doch nur unterstützen. Ich glaub nicht dran.


----------



## celion (12. Juni 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> Das epische fliegen sollte billiger werden     echt     starten mit 80 full t9   50k g  schnelles fliegen  5 verscheidene mounts die man sich aussuchen kann     für jede Skillung noch das richtige equip  echt  blizz soll das  billiger machen das leichter  und am besten  gleich  alles verschenken     ulduar keine 2 Wochen da  allle am nörgeln   ist zu schwer       Leute    mc    1 beiden Mobs     waren da schon  wipes  so wie  heutzutage    Klingenschuppe  Ignis usw  (bzw war)     wenn ihrs doch so einfach wollt dann zockt auf einen p-server    oder blizz soll 2 Arten machen    Weichei-server und  king-server  ich war auch am meckern  zu teuer zu schwierig zu lange  aber soll ich was sagen im Nachhinein   das was jetzt ist ist  SCHEI.....     (habe nix im forum geschrieben nur zu freunden gesagt)      so klar bin ich 80 was solls mich kümmern ob    hannes  reiten mit 20 kann oder erst mit 30   der Unterschied ist  hannes ist in 2 wochen 80  hannes kann weder seine Klasse spielen noch hat hannes Ahnung davon     und bumm geht hannes allen aufn Wecker weil er nix kann    hannes bekommt nen schlechten Ruf keiner nimmt hannes mit und hannes  hört auf  super Sache  blizz der arme hannes
> 
> und ja ich bin so einer  mit bc war alles besser  und es ist auch so wotlk ist einfach zu easy  die Teile liegen auf der Straße trotzdem sagen alle  öh ist zu schwer wo ist das bitte schwer  nen kleines bischen Konzentration und gut     ich chatte nebenbei  mit 5 leuten und schlaf trotzdem fast wärend Raid ein  die Teile werden jedem in den Arsch geschoben und dann denken sie ach  scheiß auf Skillung hab doch t8  ne Waffe mit t9 Status  usw  Skillung warum das     spielen können  unnötig  als tank Autohit an und dan passt das schon   Heiler denkt  warte ich mal bis er nur noch 5 % hat dan heil ich mal     upps er ist tot  warum das nur
> 
> So nochmal was zum Reiten   uns soll das nicht interesieren  warum die jetzt das dürfen aber jetzt mal ehrlich warum sollten die das denn haben dürfen ?      weil sie wow gekauft haben ?   weil    sie einzigartig sind     ach blizz das sind wir zufällig alle     so     und jetzt fragt euch mal selbst  würde euch das fun machen mit 80 zu starten keine Ahnung von der Klasse zu haben   alles zu haben      klar gibt Leute  ich kann nicht spielen hauptsache ich habe alles 80 und ausreichendes eq    ach  ey blizz mach die Scheiße alle die jz sagen super sagen nach nen paar Wochen eh  ey das ist voll scheiße      und dan soll blizz das wieder rückgänig machen   was blizz nicht macht weil blizz so ist




Vom Satzbau und Zeichensetzung mal abgesehen....


----------



## Friezaa (12. Juni 2009)

Also prinzipiell ist das ne gute Sache. Vor allem als Ausgleich für die immer leerer werdenden Classic Gebiete. Ich finde man kann das heute (und da vor allem den Teil von 1-58) nicht mehr mit damals vergleichen. Als es nur Classic gab, hat man Gruppen für alle Inis gefunden, Leute zum zusammen questen,... und das Leveln an sich war dadurch eigentlich nie langweilig. Mittlerweile ist es echt grausam, mal ne Gruppe für ne Ini zu finden, außer man hat grad nen 80er da dem langweilig ist. Es bleiben also nur quests, zum leveln. Wenn man durch früheres Reiten das leveln für Twinks / Neueinsteiger angenehmer gestalten kann, warum nicht? Diese ganzen Vergliche wie "Ich musste da früher aber viel mehr für tun" sind meinem Meinung nach total fürn Hintern. Meine Oma musste früher auch viel mehr arbeiten als ich heute, und sie flamet mich heute trotzdem nicht, weil es mir besser geht als den Leuten damals.

Das der 300 Skill so bleibt wie er ist, finde ich vernünftig. Wenn man das (nicht zwingend nötige) Epic Mount haben will, soll man was dafür tun, denn das ist reiner Luxus. Und Möglichkeiten an das Gold zu kommen gibt es ingame mehr als genug.


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (12. Juni 2009)

super sache!
der content 1-78 wird eh nur noch von twinkern und nachzüglern benutzt

und je schneller sie 80 werden desto schneller können sie mit uns zusammen spielen, also von mir gibs dafür ein daumen hoch


----------



## BlizzLord (12. Juni 2009)

Mal so zum Thema schnelles Fliegen 2 der 4 80iger von mir haben das schon und ich farme keine 7 Stunden am Tag oder betreibe AH Farmen also 5000g sind NICHTS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (12. Juni 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich ... wenn es diese Änderungen schon seit Release gegeben hätte, hätte nicht einer gesagt, "wäre besser, wenn man erst ab 40 reiten könnte". Insofern ... freut mich für die Neulinge und Twinker, dass sie nun schneller voran kommen - und wir alten sind einfach happy, dass es uns nicht umgebracht hat, so lange zu laufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (12. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir da zu. Ich bin Level 77 und habe nur knapp 3500 Gold. Ich bin kein Fan von stundenlangem Farmen und mache mein Gold fast nur durch Quests. Von daher würde es mir gefallen, wenn der Preis für das epische Flugreittier gesenkt wird. Muss ja nicht gleich halbiert werden, aber 3500-4000 Gold wären schon schöner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber an die die sich den hintern aufgerissen haben um an die 5000 g zu kommen denkt man da nicht denn die bekommen ihr gold nicht erstattet ! ne ne soll mal schön brav auf 5 k gold bleiben somit haben alle wenigstens etwas zu tun bevor sie fliegen 300 können !!!!


----------



## warlord118 (12. Juni 2009)

Moin

Alles bestens, immer schön weiter runter mit den Preisen aber bitte Finger weg von den Kosten für Episch Fliegen.
Das schönste ist doch nach zig Tagen endlich die 5k Gold zusammenzuhaben um mit einem FM 280% / 310% durch die Gegend zu fliegen.
Nach über 100 GameTagen hat es endlich auch mein 3ter Twink.


----------



## Error2000 (12. Juni 2009)

Thunderhawk46 schrieb:


> Aber an die die sich den hintern aufgerissen haben um an die 5000 g zu kommen denkt man da nicht denn die bekommen ihr gold nicht erstattet ! ne ne soll mal schön brav auf 5 k gold bleiben somit haben alle wenigstens etwas zu tun bevor sie fliegen 300 können !!!!




Seh das auch so.

Blizzard bietet dann für 600g jedem die Möglichkeit zu fliegen. Mehr benötigt man eigentlich auch nicht.

Das schnelle Fliegen sollte weiterhin einfach ein "Luxus" bleiben, für den man entsprechend zur Kasse gebeten wird.


----------



## warlord118 (12. Juni 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> das epische fligen solte biliger werden     echt     starten mit 80 full t9   50k g  schnelles fliegen  5 verscheidene maunts die man sich ausuchen kann     für jede skilung noch das richtige equip  echt  blizz soll das  billigermachen das leichter  und ambesten  gleich  alles verschenken     ulduar keine 2 wochen da  allle am norgeln   ist zu schwer       leute    mc    1 beiden mobs     waren da schon  wips  so wie  heutzutage    klingenschuppe  iges usw  (bzw war)     wen ihrs doch so einfach wollt dan zockt auf p server    oder blizz soll 2 arten machen    weichei server und  king server  ich war auch am mekern  zu teuer zu schwirig zu lange  aber soll ich was sagen im nachhinein   das was jz ist ist  SCHEI.....     (habe nix im forum geschreiben nur zu freunden gesagt)      so klar binn ich 80 was solls mich kümmern ob    hannes  reiten mit 20 kann oder erst mit 30   der unterschied ist  hannes ist in 2 wochen 80  hannes kann weder seine klasse spielen noch hat hanes ahnung davon     und bumm geht hannes allen aufen wecker weill ernix kann    hannes bekommt nen schlächten ruf keiner nimmt hannes mit und hannes  hört auf  super sache  blizz der arme hannes
> 
> und ja ich bin so einer  mit bc war alles besser  und es ist auch so wotlk ist einfach zu easy  die teile leigen af der strase trotzdem sagen alles  öh ist zuschwer wo ist das bitte schwer  nen kleinesbischen konzentration und gut     ich chatte nebenbei  mit 5 leuten und schlaf trotzde fast mit dem raid ein  die teile werden jedem in arsch geschoben und dan denken se ach  scheis auf skilung hab doch t8  ne waffe mit t9 status  usw  skilung warum das     spielen können  unnötig  als tank autohit an und dan past das schon   heiler denkt  warte ich mal bis er nur noch 5 % hat dan heill ich mal     upps er ist tot  warum das nur
> 
> so nochmal was zum reiten   uns soll das nicht interesieren  warum die jz das drürfen aber jz mal ehrlich warum solten die das den haben dürfen ?      weil sie wow gekauft haben ?   weil    sieeinzigartisch sind     ach blizz das sind wir zufellig alle     so     und jz fragt euch mal selbst  würde euch das funn machen mit 80 zu starten keine ahnung von der klasse zu haben   alles zu haben      klar gibt leute  ich kann nicht spielen hauptsache ich habe alles 80 und ausreichendes eq    ach  ey blizz mach die scheise alle die jz sagen super sagen nach nen par wochen eh  ey das ist voll scheise      und dan soll blizz das weider rückgänig machen   was blizz nicht mach weil blizz so ist



Respekt. So viele Rechtschreibfehler in einem Post hat irgendwas von LRS.
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und deinen Post gelesen...6-7 mal, jetz hab ich ihn verstanden.
Lern lesen und schreiben, lass dich nicht hängen, auch dir kann geholfen werden.


----------



## Gangatwo (12. Juni 2009)

in allgemeinen ist es mir eh rille was mit den mounts passiert. ich mach mir da eh sorgen das die neulinge so schnell auf 80 sind das sie ihre klasse nicht richtig zu beherschen wissen. kla, lernt man nach und nach ja auch wenn man in inis geht, aber mal ganz ehrlich. wer nimmt einen tank, heiler oder auch DD mit wenn die ihre aufgabe in ner ini total versaut haben ein 2. mal mit, wenn man weiß das der nichtmal schafft nen ulduar equipten tank in vio hero am leben zu halten, oder als def tank nichtmal schaft einen mob an sich zu binden oder oder oder. Tooltips kann man zwar lesen aber die veraten einen nicht die rotation die man haben muss. talente vergeben wird dann ein eines abenteuer. speccs kann ich auch kopieren, doch wie ich diesen specc dann spiele ist auch wieder ne ganz andere sache.

das reiten ab lvl 20 ist brauch ich eh nur noch mit meinen rogue. für ins. 5g? wow, das ist ja mit meinen main 4 mobs killen fertig

epic reiten ab lvl 40? suip dann haben mein hexer und mein hunter ja auch bald classic durch. 60g? klasse 4 quests wenns hoch kommt

fliegen ab lvl 60? jaha dann ist BC ja auch in 3 tagen durch weil ich ja praktisch keinen mob mehr umbräzeln muss außer die für eine qust. und dann noch auch wieder so billig? mal meinen vorrat an barren verkaufen.

epic fliegen lass ich mal außen vor. der punkt ist einfach, sterben ist ab lvl 20 prktisch unmöglich wenn man auf durchreise ist, da man ja eh jeden mob entkommt, und mit fliegen durch BC= aufsatteln->mob hinfliegen-> umnieten-> quest abgeben = ich behersche meine klasse = 0

meine meinung. und bitte jetzt flames usw.


----------



## Asarion (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Ok, reiten bereits mit Level 20 finde ich auch ein wenig verfrüht (Level 30 war ok), aber die günstigeren Preise finde ich schon nicht schlecht. Auch, das das normale Flugmount dann 150% haben wird ist wirklich nett. Episches Reiten schon ab Level 40 finde ich arg gewöhnungsbedürftig, den stark gesunkenen Preis finde ich aber schon wieder gut. 

300er Reiten ist mir persönlich mit 5000 Gold (ohne Fraktionsboni) zu teuer. Warum? Hier mal eine kleine Darstellung, wie es bei mir so aussieht:

a) Ich arbeite 10,5 Stunden am Tag + 1 1/2 Stunden Fahrtzeit (je 3/4 Std. Hin- und Rückfahrt).
b) Gespielt wird in der Regel von 19:30 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr oder auch mal bis 22:00 Uhr, da ich um 03:45 Uhr aufstehen muß wegen der Arbeit.
c) Farmen macht ohne schnelles Flugmount nicht viel Sinn, wie ich festgestellt habe. Erze und Kräuter werden einem oft von Drachenfliegern (Netherdrache oder Protos) vor der Nase weggesammelt.
d) Dailies sind spätestens nach dem dritten Tag ätzend (mehrfach ausprobiert) und ohne schnelles Flugmount auch nicht gerade schnell zu absolvieren, wenn man nicht viel Zeit hat.
e) Zeit für Instanzen ist selten, wenn nicht schon was verabredet ist und man erst eine Gruppe suchen müßte.
f) Zeit für Raids ist gar nicht vorhanden, da ich am WE meist RL-mäßig unterwegs bin und kein Char raidfähig ausgestattet ist (wegen dem bekannten Zeitproblem).

Es dürfte nicht nur bei mir mit der WoW-Zeit so aussehen, sondern bei etlichen anderen auch. Das man dann kein T8,5-Super-Mega-Epic-Equiptment erwarten kann, ist mir klar und das stört mich auch nicht. Epische Klamotten muß man sich verdienen und das braucht Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag sein, das es leichter fällt 5000g zusammenzufarmen, wenn man 3-5 Stunden am Tag spielt und am WE auch mal 8+ am Tag, aber wenn man in der Woche nur 1,5 - 2,5 Stunden hat und am WE vielleicht mal 4 Stunden pro Abend fällt das schon deutlich schwerer. Zumal man ja noch jede Menge anderer Kosten hat, wenn man (wie ich) noch keinen 80er besitzt. Reparaturkosten, Ausbildungskosten für Klasse und Beruf sind ja auch nicht gerade wenig und die 1000g für Dualspec wollen auch erstmal gesammelt sein, wenn man nicht ständig 50g für's Umskillen ausgeben will, zumal man dann auch erstmal die passenden Rüstungsteile braucht.

Für mich ist die Anrechnung des Rufs da doch schon eine enorme Erleichterung, da man dadurch satte 1000g (was für mich sehr, sehr viel ist) sparen kann, auch wenn 4000g für mich immer noch sehr viel Gold sind. Klar könnte man jetzt sagen, man hat ja selber für 3 Chars auch je 5000g gezahlt... ich könnte auch sagen, ich habe für 4 Chars zu Classic-Zeiten für's Reiten verdammt viel Gold ausgegeben... trotzdem gönne ich es den Neulingen und Twinks, wenn sie die Mounts nun viel günstiger bekommen können. Fairerweise sollte man dann den Druiden ihre Reiseform und den Schamanen die Wolfsform schon mit Level 10-15 geben, damit die überhaupt noch etwas davon haben. Alternativ könnte man es ja auf die gleiche Geschwindigkeit setzen wie das erste Mount und den ersten Reitskill freischalten.

Soweit meine Meinung dazu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Karius (12. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



Das soll schön auf 5000 bleiben. Durch die Inflation ist es sowieso schon viel billiger geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (12. Juni 2009)

Damit kommt Blizzard der "ich will alles in den Popo geschoben haben Mentalität" wieder ein Stück näher.
Als nächstes kommt noch automatisch ab Lvl 1 das mitwachsende Highendgear dazu. 

Na ja ... für 111 Twink ist das sicher was feines, aber als Neuling wird man nun noch weniger von dem vorhanden Flair des Spiels mitbekommen.


----------



## Schlamm (12. Juni 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Doof...
> Wozu kriegt man dann noch Reisegestalt und Geisterwolf etc...


Also der Geisterwolf ist immer noch sehr nützlich. Vorallem wenn man ihn mit Hilfe der Talente Instant einsetzen kann um schnell mal das weite zu suchen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Juni 2009)

hab mir mal nen großteil des threads durchgelesen.

erstens der preis für epicfliegen:
die 4k gold sind wirklich nicht schwer zu farmen. selbst wenn man täglich ne stunde nur dailys macht, sollte man locker 200g am tag nur durch die quests haben (=20 tage).
man sollte natürlich nicht unbedingt die quests vom argentumkreuzung machen. denn das sind lange flugwege, die viel zeit kosten.
besser ist man macht die dailys bei hodir, die sind nah beinander und den ruf kann man eh gut gebrauchen.

ausserdem fällt einem als kürschner schnell auf, das viele zu blöd zum farmen sind und sich dann wundern so wenig gold zu haben.
warum lassen so viele immer den grauen loot liegen? wozu läuft man mit 20er taschen rum, wenn sie die meiste zeit leer sind?
solange platz ist, nimmt man alles mit.
nach ner stunde farmen hab ich meist so um die 50-100g nur an grauem loot. dazu noch einige grüne items, die man dissen lassen kann. gibt auch jede menge gold.

wer sich jetzt noch über den preis beklagt, für den gilt wirklich l2p. für jeden causal ohne weiteres in kurzer zeit erreichbar. 



reiten mit 20 find ich auch ne praktische änderung. es hat keinem spaß gemacht immer laufen zu müssen. ich erinner mich noch dran, als ich nach donnerfels mit meinem priester musste. man war das ein ewig weiter weg.
reisegestalten muss man nicht ändern. die ham noch den vorteil, das sie instant und infight gehen.
würde man die beschleunigen, müsste man auch den laufspeed von huntern anpassen (ist ja genau dasselbe).
nur wäre warsong dann witzig, wenn die flaggen mit 60% speed (oder noch schneller?) getragen werden.
von mir aus sollen se die gestalten schon mit level 10 anbieten, was aber auch sinnlos wäre, weil auf level20 ist man ja ruckzuck.
aber schneller machen wäre unschön für die bgs.
ausserdem ein massiver buff für die entsprechenden klassen, da es ja infight geht. dann hätte man ja garkeine chance mehr die druiden einzuholen.
geht also schonmal nicht.

was aber schön wäre, wenn die wolfsgestalt der schamis auch in gebäuden gehen würde und auch ohne zu skillen instant wäre.



ich finde die änderungen sehr praktisch.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Juni 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> b) Gespielt wird in der Regel von 19:30 Uhr bis 21:00 Uhr oder auch mal bis 22:00 Uhr, da ich um 03:45 Uhr aufstehen muß wegen der Arbeit.
> 
> Asarion



Deine Argumente sind in Ordnung, allerdings würde ich bei einem täglichen, verfügbaren Zeitvolumen von andertalb bis zweieinhalb Stunden WoW ganz an den Nagel hängen - das lohnt leider nimmer. Und die Wochenenden sind bei dir auch passe`... Ich bin ja auch nur ein Casual, aber ich weis eins: Sobald ich ausserstande bin, dem Spiel weniger als 3 Stunden täglich zu widmen + an den Wochenenden etwas mehr, ist für mich Schluss -- weil man schlicht und ergreifend nichts mehr erreicht.


----------



## Orinea (12. Juni 2009)

Ist denn schon bekannt , wann der Patch kommt ?

Und ich hab im Forum nichts gefunden , kann mir jmd den Link posten=)?

Mfg Kaýra =)


----------



## Fedaykin (12. Juni 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mich fragt, hat Blizzard einen an der Waffel; hab mich auf Ulduar gefreut, endlich mal wieder anspruchsvoll raiden, und was kommt direkt nächste Woche? Richtig, die Nerf-Keule!




Genau, und du hast sicherlich auch schon Yogg Saron down.....ist klar. Grauenvoll solche Leute.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (12. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich halte nichts davon. Früher war man froh wenn man endlich sein schnelles Mount hatte, auf 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich fand immer eben DAS sind die Momente in denen du dir denkst "WoW aufhören, neee, niemals! Hab ja gerade schnelles Reiten bekommen!" 

Jetzt sogar schon ab lvl 20 reiten können find ich übertrieben, im allgemeinen wir das Spiel sowieso zu leicht gemacht, das Spiel nimmt die tatsächliche Faulheit der Spieler im rl an...
z.B.: -Flugzeit verkürzen -Reiten ab 20...und diverse andere Dinge die ihr an einem ganz normalen WoW Tag auch bemerken werden.

Soviel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-Cyriana-x (12. Juni 2009)

also find was die noch ändern könnten ist

Expert Riding (Skill 225)

das man da auch 100% aufen boden bekommt hat mich schon immer gestört weil ich es ja vorher bei reiten 150 gelernt hab
und immer dieses nervige vom reitmount aufs flug und wenn ich da bin wieder aufs reitmount bla bla bla

ansonnsten ist mit völlig egal was die machen kann man ja sowieso nichts dran ändern ^^


----------



## chillthes (12. Juni 2009)

wenn schon jeder mit lvl 20 bald mit einem Reittier rumrennt, will ich endlich in Azeroth fliegen und elegant in Orgrimmar landen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vertiga (12. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ne absolut schwache Idee.
1. Das Runtersetzen der Lvl-Begrenzung fürs Reiten beschleunigt das Leveln der einzelnen Chars noch weiter,
    was noch schneller zu einer Vereinsamung in der alten Welt führt. 
    Das mag dem x-ten Twink nicht sonderlich viel ausmachen, allerdings wäre das für mich als Neueinsteiger in die WoW
    ein absoluter Spasskiller, durch eine leere "Geisterwelt" zu reisen, selbst mit dem Wissen im Hintergrund, dass das ab 58/68
    anders sein wird.

2. Auch wenn die Preissenkungen, insbesondere 300er Reiten durch Ruf-Bonus nur geringfügig ausfallen, nimmt Blizz hier wieder ein Teil 
    Money-Sink aus dem Spiel. Es bleibt mehr Gold in den Börsen der Spieler, was nach und nach zu noch weiter steigenden Preisen im Handel
    der Spieler untereinander führen wird. Für Spieler, die auf 80 die Daylies mitnehmen, farmen etc, nicht weiter dramatisch.
    Aber es gibt massig Spielergruppen, die schon jetzt durch den überteuerten Markt ins Rödeln kommen
    - Spieler, die nur Raiden wollen,
    - Spieler, die nur PVP betreiben,
    - Neueinsteiger
    um hier nur ein paar zu nennen.

Es gibt noch diverse andere Gründe, warum ich dies Idee für ein Eigentor halte, der Großteil wurde ja schon genannt, aber das würd hier den Rahmen sprengen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG,
Vertiga


----------



## Asarion (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Tünnemann72! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso? Wenn man nicht unbedingt scharf auf Raids ist reicht das normalerweise und epische Klamotten sind mir ziemlich wurscht, da ich als Rollenspieler eher wert auf den Style lege, also: Das Zeug muß gut aussehen. ^^ Um die Dailies bei Hodirs Söhnen zu machen sollte man schon höher sein, als ein 71er Priester oder ein 70er Krieger, denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als leidenschaftlicher Crafter würde ich aber schon gerne vernünftig sammeln können, ohne das mir halt ständig jemand mit einem Proto alles vor der Nase wegsammelt. Wenn das nicht ständig der Fall wäre hätte ich wohl auch schon länger das "große" Fliegen. Trotzdem fand ich den Preis von 5000 Gold für das epische Fliegen schon zu BC-Zeiten maßlos überteuert. 

Wenn ich queste sammeln ich grundsätzlich alles ein, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist und noch irgendwie in die Taschen paßt. Zwischendurch wird verkauft und weiter geht es. Wären die ganzen Zusatzkosten (Reparatur, Ausbildung, etc.) nicht, würde ich noch nicht mal meckern, aber die ziehen wieder ganz schön runter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Priester gibt man auch viel Geld für Trinken aus, weil irgendwie seltsamerweise selten Magier in der Nähe oder lustigerweise alle AFK sind, wenn wenn man höflich um etwas zu trinken fragt. Nur für alle Fälle: Ich frage nicht à la "ey, alda, machma wassa". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meist lautet mein Spruch so oder ähnlich, wenn es z. B. eine Magierin ist: "Verzeiht wenn ich Euch störe, werte Magistra, doch würdet Ihr wohl einem durstigen Priester des heilenden Pfades etwas von Eurem wohltuenden Wasser überlassen?" Wenn dann mal doch ein Magier reagiert, bekomme ich meist Wasser, aber das ist irgendwie wesentlich seltener geworden als früher. An alle Magier/innen, die immer noch nett und fleißig Wasser und Brot spenden, hier mal ein herzliches Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider ist alleine questen nicht besonders spaßig und die Kumpels sind alle schon 80 und hängen fast permanent in Naxx oder Ulduar, wenn ich online bin. Man erwartet in WoW mittlerweile anscheinend, das man alles außer Inis und Raids alleine macht. Sehr schade. In Classic hat es mir besonders gefallen, das man mit mehreren zum Questen losgezogen ist, weil das viel spaßiger war. Wenn man heute wegen einer Quest-Gruppe anfragt bekommt man meist Sätze an den Kopf geworfen, wo das Wort "Noob" noch eines der "netteren" ist.

Trotzdem mag ich (noch) nicht mit WoW aufhören, weil ich hier einige RP-Freunde habe und weil das Spiel an sich größtenteils Spaß macht (nervige Farmerei und so mal abgesehen *mit Gruseln an die Holzschlundfeste denk*).

Da Farmen als Priester und Krieger nicht besonders lustig ist (schon gar nicht alleine), spiele ich mir derzeit meinen Jäger hoch. Der hat wenigstens einen Begleiter, auch wenn das kein Spieler ist und läßt sich wesentlich schneller leveln als Priester oder Krieger. Jedenfalls finde ich 5 Level in 3 Tagen bei etwa 6 Stunden Spielzeit gar nicht übel. Jetzt, wo er endlich nach Nordend kann, dürfte es mit dem Geld verdienen auch etwas besser klappen... hoffe ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4000g für episches Fliegen sind mir jedenfalls schon wesentlich angenehmer als 5000g. Und für alle, die immer rumjammern, Casuals würde alles "in den Hintern geschoben" bekommen: Ich hätte nichts gegen (Raid-)Instanzen wie Molten Core oder den Pechschwingenhort zu Classiczeiten... vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her. Nur würde dann wahrscheinlich wieder gewhined werden, das es viel zu schwer wäre und Blizzard es den Spielern nicht mehr zumuten kann, oft zu whipen. War das früher nicht mal normal, das man am Anfang dauergewhiped ist, bis alles wirklich gesessen hat?

*An Vertiga:*

Die Preise sind doch jetzt schon im AH teilweise außer Rand und Band. 10-50 Gold für grüne (!) Level-20-Sachen oder 20 Gold für einen (!) Golddorn kann doch nicht sein. Leider tragen die Goldkäufer (ja, es gibt sie und zwar nicht zu knapp) ordentlich dazu bei und ungewollt auch die Vielspieler, weil sie ja sehr viel Gold zum Ausgeben haben im Gegensatz zu den Wenigspielern.

Was aber das Vereinsamen der alten Welt angeht: Das ist nicht aufzuhalten, so oder so. Die meisten wollen (wenn sie Twinks sind) schnellstmöglichst 80 werden, um High-Level-PvP machen oder raiden zu können. Das Reiten beschleundigt das Ganze nicht sooo großartig, weil Schnell-Leveln-Twinks eh meist gezogen werden. Zumal die, die schnell leveln wollen um schleunigst Level 80 zu werden, eher selten mit Neueinsteigern oder "langsamen" Twinks aufhalten werden. Seitdem man wesentlich weniger EP für einen Level-Up benötigt geht es ja gerade in den unteren Bereichen besonders schnell, ob nun mit oder ohne Reittier.

Es gibt etwas, was mich sehr traurig stimmt: Das WoW von so vielen auf PvP und Raids minimiert wird und das möglichst noch auf Level 80. Alles drunter ist "noobig" oder "gimpig". Schade, wenn man sich selbst so einschränkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße!

Asarion

P.S.: Gibt es noch andere außer mir, die es vorziehen, in einer Gruppe zu questen, weil alleine questen nicht so viel Spaß macht?


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Juni 2009)

> habe mir den a.... aufgerissen damit ich endlich schnell fliegen konnte!


aua....es gibt doch auch Quests, um an Gold zu kommen, da musste Deinen a...doch net vermieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten: Casual gaming ftw.
Blizz sollte am besten die Reit/Flugskills schon zur Char erstellung ins Gepäck legen, die Mounts in den Startgebieten platzieren und als Begrüßungsgeld schonmal 300g in den Rucksack stecken.....

...we need more Opfer im Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (12. Juni 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> Stufe 60:
> *Reiten 150%* Boden 100%



WTF?
Ist das ein Fehler oder wurden die 60% mounts zu pimp my mount geschickt?


----------



## Niranda (12. Juni 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Ich frage nicht à la "ey, alda, machma wassa".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hasse den ausdruck magistra... -.-"
ich mache sehr viel, stelle kostenlos portale usw...

Aber sehr selten komtm ein "danke" oder ähnliches... nichtma ein thx ist drin... die kommen alle auf meine Liste und bekommen halt nix mehr, selbst in Raids... solln sie sich erst entschuldigen, dann bekommen sie was, vorher nicht. -.-"

Nira


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Juni 2009)

Whitebull_1992 schrieb:


> WTF?
> Ist das ein Fehler oder wurden die 60% mounts zu pimp my mount geschickt?



wurden zu pimp my mount geschickt^^


----------



## Albra (12. Juni 2009)

*seufz* hätte blizz das ned früher ankündigen können? am besten noch damals zu 70erzeiten dann hät ich mir das ganze gold sparen können das ich bis heute in reittiere investiert hab.. dann könnt ich mir sogar die großen mammuths leisten und würd nich nur mit 10k rumgurken -.-


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (12. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!
> 
> ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...



Wenn ich das immer les krieg ich die Pest.... wenn du dein hobby nicht mit deiner Familie regeln kannst ist das ein Problem das dich persönlich betrifft, es gibt genügend Leute die Arbeit, Family und ein Hobby (wie WoW) unter einen Hut bekommen, dazu zähle ich mich übrigens... wenn du meinst du packst das nicht hast ja immernoch die Möglichkeit zu kündigen.
Ich finde die momentane Skillverteilung gut wie sie ist, das einzige was ich persönlich auch störend finde ist das Flugreittier mit 60%.... also 100% sollte es schon haben, ich kann so nicht verstehen warum man 1000G für einen Rückschritt zahlen muss.


----------



## In Extremo (12. Juni 2009)

Wäre ja zu einfach xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Feed Me PLX![br]Adopted from Valenth


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Juni 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Hallo Tünnemann72!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ja auch in Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (12. Juni 2009)

Finde das total bekackt, wenn ich mich erinnere, dass ich für mein Mount noch um die 700g (oder wie viel wars damals?) zusammenkratzen musste. Und als lvl 60 war da nichts mit dailys machen usw.


----------



## Asarion (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo!



Niranda schrieb:


> ich hasse den ausdruck magistra... -.-"
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber sehr selten komtm ein "danke" oder ähnliches... nichtma ein thx ist drin... die kommen alle auf meine Liste und bekommen halt nix mehr, selbst in Raids... solln sie sich erst entschuldigen, dann bekommen sie was, vorher nicht. -.-"



Wieso haßt Du den Ausdruck denn? Wäre Dir "werte Magierin" lieber? Das könnte ich aber nicht wissen, es sei denn es macht plötzlich *BING* und ich habe die Fähigkeit des Gedankenlesens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das selten ein Danke kommt, das ist leider war. Merke ich mit meiner eigenen kleinen Magierin ("erst" Level 45). Meist habe ich Portalrunen im Gepäck, um diese gleich zu ersetzen, ansonsten biete ich immer entsprechende Silber an, gefolgt von einem "Ich danke vielmals für Eure Hilfe!" in Verbindung mit einer Verbeugung, bevor ich durch das Portal hobse (sollte ich seltenerweise schon gehüpft sein, sage ich das schnell noch im Gruppenchat oder, wenn schon wieder alleine, per Whisper).

Alles andere wäre wirklich mehr als unhöflich. Ein Dankeschön hat noch keinem einen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen... na ja, so wie sich viele ingame benehmen, scheinbar doch.

WAH! *wird fast von Tünnemann72s Full-Quote erschlagen* Sowas ist aber nicht nötig... puh... ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Regine55 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum alle wegen den 5k Gold heulen...ICh mein wenn man wirklich will, dann ist das ne Sache von 2 Wochen. Jeden Tag 20-23 dayils machen und dauert insgesamt vlt. 1,5 Std. Klar macht es keinen Spaß, aber das Leben ist auch kein Ponnyhof. 

btt: find die Änderungen gut, beschleunigt das lvn ungemein.


----------



## Vertiga (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Asarion

Selbstverständlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, dass die Preise schon jetzt eher an Monopoly-Preise erinnern als an
was realistisch wertbezogenes. Aufwand und Preis stehen in keinem Verhältnis mehr zueinander, bestes Beispiel
sind doch die Low-Level-Rohstoffe, wie z.B. Thorium, Echtsilber, Wildstahlblumen, leichtes Leder usw.

Andererseits ist es aber nur logisch, ich meine, wenn ich mit minimalen Aufwand mit meinem 80er in der Stunde
300-400G quasi hinterhergeschmissen bekomm, dann setz ich das unbewusst bei jedem anderen auch voraus,
und passe meine Verkaufspreise daran an. Und wenn Blizzard den Spielern noch mehr Geld "lässt", fördert das
diese schlechte Entwicklung noch weiter.
Und dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn "Neue" oder auch Spieler die nicht täglich stupide Daylies abgrasen wollen,
irgendwann Gold-Selling in Anspruch nehmen müssen, um dranzubleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Twinks: du hast recht, dass diese schnell hochgepusht werden, um den End-Content zu bestreiten, und dass diese nicht
mehr viel Interesse an der Alten Welt haben, ist verständlich. Ich befürworte für Twinks sogar einen Einstieg auf 55, aber das ist ein
anderes Thema. 

Wie oben schon gesagt, Sorgen mach ich mir um den Spielspass für Neueinsteiger, die sich nicht schnell auf BC/WOTLK-Lvl hochziehen
lassen können/wollen.
Momentan rennen viele Twinks noch z.B. durch den Dämmerwald, weil questen doch noch schneller EP gibt, als wie permanente Inis
im Schlepptau eines 80ers. Und diese Questenden Twinks bringen wenigstens ein wenig Leben in die Region. Wenn die Laufzeiten
jetzt verkürzt werden, durch früheres Reiten...fördert das mMn schneller die Vereinsamung.

MfG

Vertiga

P.S. ich weiss, irgendwie versteif ich mich zu sehr auf Newbies (nicht negativ gemeint)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asarion (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Vartiga!

Was die Rohstoffpreise angeht hast Du recht. Gerade Echtsilber und Thorium erreichen teilweise absolute Spitzenpreise.

Du schreibst: "Andererseits ist es aber nur logisch, ich meine, wenn ich mit minimalen Aufwand mit meinem 80er in der Stunde 300-400G quasi hinterhergeschmissen bekomm, dann setz ich das unbewusst bei jedem anderen auch voraus, und passe meine Verkaufspreise daran an."

Ok, nur was machen die, die eben noch keinen voll ausgestatteten, voll ausgebildeten und mit allem Pipapo versehenen 80er haben, so wie ich? Oder geht man mittlerweile echt davon aus, das jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder schon einen 80er hat? *kopfkratz* Das wäre aber einseitig gedacht... hmm... ob da überhaupt jemand einen Gedanken dran verschwendet? Ich fürchte, eher nicht.

Was das Questen angeht: Ob beritten oder zu Fuß... Twinker, die sich nicht der Neulinge annehmen, nutzen diesen auch nicht viel. Ich helfe ganz gerne, wenn nicht gerade ein "ey, alda, zie mich ma" oder ein "ey, gif ma 10g" ist. Fragen beantworte ich meist auch, sofern ich nicht merke, das da jemand einfach nur faul ist und sich den Questtext nicht durchlesen will. ^^ Das Schwierige ist nur, die Neulinge von den Twinks zu unterscheiden, solange man mit denen noch nicht gesprochen hat. Ok, wer die Accountgebundenen Level-Schultern hat, ist definitiv ein Twink, aber die hat nicht jeder. Meine Twinks haben nur die Möglichkeit, sich im Gasthaus auszuruhen, wenn sie mehr EP haben wollen.

Auf die Newbies werden die meisten "alten Hasen" wohl nicht viel Rücksicht nehmen. Und warum sollte ein Newbie nicht auch mit Level-20/30/what ever-Mount Spaß haben? Wer questen will, questet alles ab, was da ist. Mit meinen ersten Chars habe ich immer jedes Ausrufezeichen angenommen, was ich gefunden hab. Meine Questbegleitung hat das immer tierisch aufgeregt, weil ich wirklich erst ins nächste Gebiet gegangen bin, wenn alles weggequestet war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und unerfahren wie ich damals war, war mein erster Char ein Priester und mein zweiter ein Krieger. Glaube nicht, das ich noch mal mit einem der beiden anfangen würde als erster Char. ^^

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. Juni 2009)

Hm meinen Jäger freut das.. So spare ich mir die 5 k fürs Moped  und bin trotzdem schneller als jetzt unterwegs

Das mit Lvl 20 gleich Reiten .. Naja ich durfte erst mit 40 Reiten .. Mann was war ich stolz ^^ Und mit dem Patch darf dann jeder Gästeaccountinhaber (welche ja bis Lvl20 gehen) Reiten oder was ? 

Naja Blizz macht eh was die wollen.. Von daher.. Mir egal. So füllt sich nur meine Ignoreliste wenn ich im Brachland Kupfer farme und die ganzen Lowies mich nach Gold fürs Reiten lernen fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (12. Juni 2009)

chillthes schrieb:


> wenn schon jeder mit lvl 20 bald mit einem Reittier rumrennt, will ich endlich in Azeroth fliegen und elegant in Orgrimmar landen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann verlange ich verteidigungs schuss anlangen mit 30k dämg und frei einlass in stormwind mit dem könig der mir den kopf hinhält damit ich ihn genüsslich abhacken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (12. Juni 2009)

Hmmmm, also freuen tu ich mich über die Änderung nicht....

Aber ich ärger mich auch nicht darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agabesh (12. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung ist das schon ok so wie es ist was Preise angeht.Das Epicfliegen ist nunmal "nicht nötig",sondern eine Art Luxus und damit auch seine 5000g wert.Die einzige sinnvolle Änderung wäre meiner Meinung nach Das Heruntersetzen der Flugskills...Warum in der Scherbenwelt erst mit 70 fliegen?Was macht man da noch groß wenn man nicht mehr questen muss?Genauso Nordend...Kaltwetterflug sollte sofort lernbar sein,da das Flugmount eben das Leveln unterstützt.Warum noch Epicflieger kaufen wenn man doch schon fast 80 ist?Wenn man keinen Sammelberuf hat ist das fliegen fast schon unnötig.

Mfg Aga


----------



## Ðæmoon (12. Juni 2009)

Für twinker, wie mich ganz nice.

Aber oldschool lässt grüßen^^


----------



## SixNight (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn man das gold nicht zurück erstattet kriegt find ichs megast scheiße man spart vom aktuellen stand her 870G nur durchserlernen


----------



## HexerFTW (12. Juni 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass sie die Lvl Anforderungen beibehalten sollten und nur den Preis fürs Epische Fliegen in 2000-2500 g ändern sollten!


----------



## Meganis (12. Juni 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Wenn man das gold nicht zurück erstattet kriegt find ichs megast scheiße man spart vom aktuellen stand her 870G nur durchserlernen



Wenn Dein Computer nach 3 Monaten im Laden für die Hälfte zu erwerben ist, gehst Du dann auch in den Laden und forderst Dein Geld zurück? Sie haben es deutlich vor dem Patch angekündigt. So kann sich jeder der jetzt in dem Levelbereich ist überlegen, ob er jetzt Geld ausgibt oder ob er noch einige Wochen wartet.

Und zu den 5.000 Gold. Bis man mit seinem ersten Char 80 ist, hat man dieses Gold (inkl. dem Kaltwetterflug) durchs Questen zusammen, vorausgesetzt man gibt nicht unnötig Gold im AH für Equip aus und macht in Nordend alle Quests. In so fern bin ich auch dafür für den ersten Char den 5.000er Preis zu lassen. Für Twinks allerdings fände ich es wünschenswert den Preis deutlich runterzuschrauben.


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es ok!

Gerade weil immer mehr Leute sagen "OMG ich will meine Twinks ab Lv 55 erstellen das geht doch alles viel zu lange!!"

Dann wird doch lieber das Reiten etwas früher eingeführt und Neulinge haben auch was davon!

Viele werden jetzt sagen: "Aber ich hab doch damals soviel Gold bezahlt!" Jap, stimmt! Aber wieviel Gold hast du zwischenzeitlich gemacht? Ich meine du hast nen zeitlichen Vorsprung, der dir schon Vorteile verschafft! Derjenige der jetzt levelt "spart" zwar Gold, aber das hat er auch bitter nötig auf dem Weg auf 80.

Viel was man verkaufen kann findet sich nicht und die Berufe skillen sich auch nicht mehr einfach mal so nebenher. Wobei die Endprodukte meist schon längst den Markt "fluten".

Also gönnen wir es doch den Leuten die Twinken oder neu anfangen!


----------



## Erdnusskopf (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe noch die eine oder andere Frage dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kostet das Reiten (75/150/225/300) sowie die Reittiere jetzt? Was ist mit diesem ominösen "Kaltwetterflug"? Der kostet 1000 Gold und wird unbedingt gebraucht, weil man sonst nicht in Nordend fliegen kann? Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?


----------



## Latharíl (29. Juni 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> schöne entscheidung mit dem reiten ab 20.
> 
> sicherlich für die "alten Hasen" ein bischen unfair dass man Klassenmounts wie beimn Hexer/Pala in den allerwertesten gesteckt bekommt aber was solls, heute würde ein Hexer z. B. Nie im Leben eine Gruppe für Düsterbruch zusammen bekommen, geschweige denn sich freiwillig die aufwendigen mats besorgen und/oder sich ein "alter Hexer" dazu bereit erklären ihn nach Düsterbruch zu begleiten.
> 
> ...



das stimmt so nicht, ich bin immer gern bereit mit anderen hexern die quest für ihr mount zu machen...es mag nur niemand mehr


----------



## Latharíl (29. Juni 2009)

btw hab jetzt auch den dritten kurz vor 80, alle drei können episch fliegen+ nordendfliegen...die andren twinks stehen kurz vor der 30 oder 60 und bekommen auch alle schön ihr mount..

aber ab 20/40 find ich absolut übertrieben un bescheuert...

da können se glei einem eins ab lvl1 schenken-.-


----------



## Kinderhasser (29. Juni 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> krass... wieso nich gleich am lvl 1 fulugskill von 300?
> 
> finds irgendwie dumm das dies billiger machen.... und das ab lvl 20 sowieso....




warum nicht gleich flugmounts 4 free ab level1?
Mit der Charaktererstellung kannst du dir dann gleich dein episches 300 Flugmount aussuchen.

Je nach ingamezeit und verbrachter Zeit auf den Flugmounts bekommt mal eine Gutschrift "Miles and more" die man entweder gegen Gold oder T-Set Token eintauschen kann.
Natürlich gibts für entsprechende Flugmeilen auch Achievements...is doch ganz klar.

So liebe Blizzard Praktikanten..das wär doch was für eines der kommenden Updates.... also nix wie ran und umsetzen...auch wenns Schwachsinn ist, aber dassind wir ja bereits gewohnt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Juni 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die eine oder andere Frage dazu.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also die Reitkosten (sofern ich mich nicht irre) liegen bei:
 75 => ?
150 => ich glaub 900g
225 => 5000g (wird Zeit das DER Preis mal etwas gesenkt wird)
300 => 1000g (falls damit der Kaltwetterflug gemeint ist)

Soweit ich mal gelesen hab -möglicherweise hier im Fred- solls wohl machbar sein, sich am K3 ein Flugmount zu mieten wenn man sich den Kaltwetterflug noch nicht leisten kann. Wer da allerdings der Mountdealer ist und was der dafür nimmt... kein Schimmer. Ich muß erst noch einen Level schaffen mit´m Twink und den dann auch mal in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Narava (29. Juni 2009)

Dass mit dem Lvl runtersetzen find ich nicht so schlecht. (Als Twink) Nur das epische Fliegen soll bitte billiger werden. Hab bis dato nur 1x über 5K Gold gehabt und das war ganau für die Zeit vom erhalt aus dem Breifkasten, bis zum Lehrer für das fliegen und seit daher dümple ich immer so bei 1K gold rum.

Es mag der eine oder andere sagen, na dann farme halt oder mach Gold mit deinem Beruf.
Darauf sage ich, ich geh 2x in der Woche raiden und dafür farme ich mir die Repkosten und ein wenig TG für diesen oder den andren Flask und etc. Der Rest der Woche geht für RL drauf wie Famlie, Freunde und Arbeit.

Also /vote billiger episches Fliegen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------



## Schlamm (29. Juni 2009)

Kinderhasser schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich flugmounts 4 free ab level1?
> Mit der Charaktererstellung kannst du dir dann gleich dein episches 300 Flugmount aussuchen.


Jetzt haltet mal den Ball flach. Ihr bewertet das alles zu sehr...Reiten ab 20. Na und? Ist doch super, ist ja nicht so dass man wie ein Blitz durch die Gegend saust und nix von der Gegend sieht.

Fliegen in der alten Welt ist noch Zukunftsmusik. Und Epicfliegen ist weiterhin Luxus. Ich finde ihr gebt dem zu viel Gewicht und Blizz wird bestimmt nicht die Levelgrenze auf lvl10 oder gar ab lvl1 herabsetzen. Nicht in den nächsten Jahr, da wette ich aber drum.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (29. Juni 2009)

Das sind ja die neuen Preis:

75: 4 Gold + 1 Gold für das Reittier
150: 50 Gold + 10 Gold für das Reittier
225: 600 Gold + 50 Gold für das Reittier
300: 5000 Gold + 100 Gold für das Reittier
Kaltwetterflug: 1000 Gold

So habe ich es jedenfalls verstanden. Und zu dieser Liste hätte ich jetzt gerne die aktuellen Preise. Der 75er Skill kostet imho 20 Gold + 5 Gold für das Reittier. Die anderen weiß ich nicht mehr, aber die 900 Gold für das 150er Reiten kommt wohl auch hin. Nur verstehe ich die Quest "Kaltwetterflug" noch nicht. Wird das wirklich nur benötigt um auch in Nordend fliegen zu können? Wäre ja verrückt wenn das noch extra 1000 Gold kostet.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (29. Juni 2009)

ich find das recht gut somit können sich auch endlich mal neue spieler ein mount sofort kaufen und müssen nicht erst freunde anbetteln^^

zum anderen wenn ich überlege wie viel ich damals bezahlt habe komm ich mir auch bissel verarscht vor :S


----------



## Dentarius (29. Juni 2009)

der Kaltwetterflug wird unbedingt benötigt,um in Nordend fliegen zu können.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Nur verstehe ich die Quest "Kaltwetterflug" noch nicht. Wird das wirklich nur benötigt um auch in Nordend fliegen zu können?


So ist es. Egal, ob du einen Reitskill von 225 oder 300 hast - wenn du in Nordend fliegen willst, musst du dir den Kaltwetterflug für 1000G holen. Die Fluggeschwindigkeit entspricht dann deinem bisherigen Reitskill.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Juni 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Nur verstehe ich die Quest "Kaltwetterflug" noch nicht. *Wird das wirklich nur benötigt um auch in Nordend fliegen zu können?* Wäre ja verrückt wenn das noch extra 1000 Gold kostet.


Jupp, nur dafür legst Du nochmal 1000 Tacken auf´n Tisch.
Du zahlst praktisch dafür, daß Du das in Nordend benutzen darfst wofür Du in der Scherbenwelt schonmal 900g / 5000g bezahlt hast.


----------



## Natsumee (29. Juni 2009)

also zu sagen das wäre eine Negative änderung ist egoistisch irgendwie.

kostet weniger gold = top


----------



## Shizo. (29. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



Never^^ Es ist nur ein Vorteil die 320 %
Ich find die dann kommenden 150% mit normalen fleigen tun ihren zweck genau so gut.
Und die 320% sind nur Luxus


----------



## Erdnusskopf (29. Juni 2009)

Puh, dann muss ich noch ein bisschen sparen. Habe im Moment nur 2500 Gold und warte deswegen schon extra mit dem Flugmount auf Patch 3.2! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. Juni 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Puh, dann muss ich noch ein bisschen sparen. Habe im Moment nur 2500 Gold und warte deswegen schon extra mit dem Flugmount auf Patch 3.2!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Viel billiger wirds allerding nicht wenn nur das normale Fliegen von 900g auf 600g gesenkt wird. Der Rest bleibt ja teuer.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (29. Juni 2009)

Hm, irgendwie hast du schon Recht mit deiner Aussage. Da ich im Moment aber in der Boreanischen Tundra am Leveln bin, müsste ich

900 Gold + 50 (?) Gold für das Reittier + 1000 Gold für Kaltwetterflug = 1950 Gold

ausgeben. Tut schon irgendwie weh, wenn man dann nur noch einen mittleren dreistelligen Betrag zur Verfügung hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraschinger (29. Juni 2009)

Außerdem bist du, wenn du gerade in der Tundra questest ja sowieso noch keine Level 77. Das brauchst du nämlich um Kaltwetterflug lernen zu können. Kannst also noch damit warten.


----------



## Shizo. (29. Juni 2009)

Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie hast du schon Recht mit deiner Aussage. Da ich im Moment aber in der Boreanischen Tundra am Leveln bin, müsste ich
> 
> 900 Gold + 50 (?) Gold für das Reittier + 1000 Gold für Kaltwetterflug = 1950 Gold
> 
> ...




Durch Q bekommst noch genug Gold


----------



## tempusgolem (29. Juni 2009)

Asarion schrieb:


> Viele Grüße!
> 
> Asarion
> 
> P.S.: Gibt es noch andere außer mir, die es vorziehen, in einer Gruppe zu questen, weil alleine questen nicht so viel Spaß macht?




Ja, die gibt es immer noch, aber die meisten trauen sich nicht zu fragen^^


----------



## tempusgolem (29. Juni 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht warum alle wegen den 5k Gold heulen...ICh mein wenn man wirklich will, dann ist das ne Sache von 2 Wochen. Jeden Tag 20-23 dayils machen und dauert insgesamt vlt. 1,5 Std. Klar macht es keinen Spaß, aber das Leben ist auch kein Ponnyhof.
> 
> btt: find die Änderungen gut, beschleunigt das lvn ungemein.




Genau es macht keinen Spaß, jeden Tag 25 gleiche Quests zu machen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass WOW ein Spiel ist. Warum spielt der Mensch? Weil er Spaß haben will! Zum Arbeiten habe ich meinen Job.


----------



## Brandin (29. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe nur das am ersten Tag wirklich alle Mounts angepasst werden. Damit meine ich jetzt speziell das accountgebundene Mount Großer Blizzardbär.

Aber so wie der Bär verbugt ist (im Chopper auf Bär aufsteigen oder auf dem Sandkastentiger) glaub ich das weniger ^^


----------



## boonfish (29. Juni 2009)

Die ganzen Mountänderungen sind einfach mehr als unnötig. 

So wie die Preise, level und skills bezüglich des Reitens waren war alles durchdacht und es hat genau gepasst.
Ich habe selber einen Twink gespielt von Anfang an mit zwei Berufen.
Der hat mit lvl 30 sein normals mount, mit 60 sein episches, mit 70 das normale flugmount, mit 77 kaltwetterflug und etwa 2wochen nach stufe 80 das epische Fliegen bekommen. Und es hat immer gut gepasst, so dass ich noch einiges übrig hatte. 

Bei den Preisen und Levelvoraussetztungen wäre es angemessen die Wertigkeit wenigstens herunter zu setzten.
normales Mount und episches Mount und normales Flugmount selten (grün). Ändert zwar eig nichts an der Sache. 
Aber die Bezeichnung "episch" hat es einfach nicht im geringsten verdient.
Zu Classic Zeiten da war das epische Mount auchnoch wahrhaftig episch. 
Heute bekommt man es für ein Pfennig und ein Ei hinterhergeworfen.
Es war schon eine Schande, dass die geile Questreihe fürs Hexermount weggepatcht wurde.
Aber was Blizzard jetzt vorhat, finde ich, ich geht wirklich zu weit. 
  Wo bleibt da noch das Rollenspiel? 


Ihr wollt, dass die ganzen Preise und Voraussetzungen runtergeschraubt werden?
Dann steht ihr aber irgendwann nach einem Monat da, habt jedes Epic, jedes Mount und fragt euch: Was hat WoW jetzt noch zu bieten?
Deshalb find ich es gut, wenn man immer auf etwas in weiter Ferne hinarbeiten kann, und die, jetzt schon mehr als angemessenen, Mountpreise sind ja wohl das Mindeste auf das jeder hinarbeiten kann.


----------



## KinayFeelwood (29. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Die ganzen Mountänderungen sind einfach mehr als unnötig.
> 
> So wie die Preise, level und skills bezüglich des Reitens waren war alles durchdacht und es hat genau gepasst.
> Ich habe selber einen Twink gespielt von Anfang an mit zwei Berufen.
> ...



Kann ich nur bestätigen...
Ich find die Preise schon ziemlich niedrieg wie sie jetzt sind, alles erschwinglich mit ein wenig arbeit
Man kann mit den jetzigen Preisen (als Beispiel), wenn man seinen Beruf aktiv ausübt und nicht jegliches Geld für irgendwelchen Mist verprasst locker die ersten beiden Reitskills zum richtigen Zeitpunkt bekommen.
Ich geb zu, der epische ist... sehr teuer, aber auch erschwinglich (man denke nur an Leute mit den Mammuts für 10 und 15k gold, die haben sich das auch erarbeitet)


----------



## Flixl (29. Juni 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gnorfal (29. Juni 2009)

> Was haltet ihr davon?


mir is die Schrift etwas zu lila/blau gemischt, ansonsten gehts...O_o


----------



## Albra (29. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Es war schon eine Schande, dass die geile Questreihe fürs Hexermount weggepatcht wurde.
> Aber was Blizzard jetzt vorhat, finde ich, ich geht wirklich zu weit.
> Wo bleibt da noch das Rollenspiel?



blödsinn die ganzen questen gibts noch 
nur wenn mans beim händler lernt isses auch essig mit der mountquest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinigami303 (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich finds klasse das die Preise sowie stufen gesenkt wurden.
Ein Vorteil für Twinker und neu anfänger!


----------



## Dabow (29. Juni 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



Ja klar, wieso nicht gleich kostenlos machen und den Erfolg kassieren ...

Wer ein schnelles Auto fahren möchte ( LUXUS ) muss auch viel bezahlen ! Luxus ist nunmal teuer. 


Man kommt auch wunderbar mit einem langsamen FM aus !


----------



## xxhajoxx (29. Juni 2009)

Ich fände es auch gut würden die 300er preise runtergehen allerdings muss man auch mal sehen, dass blizz manche dinge mit absicht teuer hält weil irgendwie müssen die ja gold ausm spiel nehmen sonst herrscht iwann plötzlich in wow inflation und jedes item im ah würde im preis auf längere sicht hin gesehen explodieren. Das kanns ja auch nicht sein, dann würden neu anfänger sich auch nichts mehr leisten können etc.
Is meine Meinung für konstruktive Kritik immer offen aber freundlich bleiben ^^


----------



## Erdnusskopf (11. Juli 2009)

Kann ich das 60% Fliegen eigentlich auch überspringen auch gleich das Epic lernen? Würde so nämlich einen Tausender sparen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es schön das das fliegen generell früher möglich ist, zumindest für twinker. Nur wie soll man das Geld dafür parat haben?^^

Auf die Dauert geht das ganz schön ins Portmonaie =)



Erdnusskopf schrieb:


> Kann ich das 60% Fliegen eigentlich auch überspringen auch gleich das Epic lernen? Würde so nämlich einen Tausender sparen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al_xander (11. Juli 2009)

Reiten ab 20 ???

Also mal ehrlich, das waren noch Zeiten als Classic aktuell war...
...Schlingendorntal vor den Mobs weglaufen damit sie dich nicht kriegen aber jetz...
...Na ja ne schöne Sache für Änfänger oder Gelegenheitszocker... Für Twinks eher...

Aber das mit dem NormFly is doch ganz jut auf 150% hochgesetzt... aber eins frag ich mich immernoch... "Rufabhängig" und wo soll man dort bitte Ruf farmen bei der Greifengesellschaft von Eisenschmiede ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollen se doch lieber das  EpicFliegen billiger machen 5kG wohin damit an die Chinafarmer ? Als Geschenk ?

Na ja mal schauen vllt wirds doch noch "positiv"

MfG Al_x
Schurke aus Leidenschaft.
Und du ?!​


----------



## Erdnusskopf (12. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich mir denn wenigstens ein Epic Flugmount kaufen obwohl ich nur 60% Reiten gelernt habe? So spart man dann immerhin ein weiteres Mount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> also das 300 reiten könnten sie ruhig auf 2500 runter setzen



Nee 5000 ist in der heutigen Zeit vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich habs atm mit 3 Chars und spiel auch nicht den ganzen Tag nur Abend nach der Arbeit manchmal also 5000 passt schon.


----------



## Bellthane (16. Juli 2009)

Also wer mit Wotlk jammert, dass er die 5000g nicht zusammenbekommt, hat eh irgendwas falsch gemacht. Wenn am ganz Nordend durchquestet kann man sich den Skill sogar 2 mal kaufen. 

@Typ der wegen Ruf gefragt hat: Man kann jetzt bei Thrallmar/Ehrenfeste fliegen lernen und dort dann eben Rufrabatt bekommen. Bei den Tundrafraktionen, sprich Kriegshymnenfest/Allianz Äquivalent, sollte es anscheinend auch funktionieren.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

bis auf den 300er skill kann ich mir alles leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finde auch das alles viel zu billig geworden ist


----------



## Chelrid (16. Juli 2009)

also ich hab damit keine probleme.

hab 2 80er mit 300er fliegen und noch ca 9k auf bankchar liegen.

jeden tag mit hexe dailys machen, mit krieger erze farmen, zeug im ah verticken, da kommt gut was zusammen.


----------



## Komakomi (16. Juli 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!
> 
> ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...



Du kanst mir jezt erzählen was du willst aber 5000g bekommt man in 2 Wochen zam, wenn man's gemüthlich angeht und man in der Zeit nur 1-2 Stunden täglich investiert! Und wer meint, dass diese Spielzeit "Kein RL" bedeutet, der sollte mal drüber nachdenken, wie man auf das benötigte lvl gekommen ist! Besstenfalls alle lvl 70+ Char's löschen unter dem Motto "Die symbolisieren, dass man kein Leben hat"...
Macht Daylies, Questet die Gebiete in Northend nach, verkauft graues zeuch beim Händler und alles andere im AH. Des kann ja nicht so schwer sein!

5000g, es war so, es ist so und es sollte auch so bleiben! Gerade in WotLK, wo des Gold eh in die Taschen fällt, ohne dass man groß was für tun muss!


----------



## Versace83 (16. Juli 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> jeden tag mit hexe dailys machen, mit krieger erze farmen, zeug im ah verticken, da kommt gut was zusammen.



Die Zeit muss man erstmal haben ^^ für die Dailies braucht man schon mal locker 1.5-2h. 
Aber wer will schon wenn er sich einloggt nur dailies machen, da will man eher mal in ne Ini oder auf ein Schlachtfeld.
Und nicht jeder hat auch wirklich jeden Tag Zeit sich einzuloggen.

Also ist es für einige nicht sooooo einfach das Gold zusammenzubekommen.
Aber trotzdem finde ich 5k Gold angemessen. Leute, die viel spielen können sich das locker leisten und für die, die eben nicht so häufig spielen ist das "epische Fliegen" eben noch etwas besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arsuna (16. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde aber nicht nur die "normalen" Reit und Flugskills gibts früher sondern auch den Kaltwetterflug für Level68.Ich finds nur noch zum Lachen Lichking ist grade mal über ein halbes Jahr draussen schon wirds kaputt gepatcht.


----------



## Versace83 (16. Juli 2009)

Arsuna schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon erwähnt wurde aber nicht nur die "normalen" Reit und Flugskills gibts früher sondern auch den Kaltwetterflug für Level68.Ich finds nur noch zum Lachen Lichking ist grade mal über ein halbes Jahr draussen schon wirds kaputt gepatcht.



Kaltwetterflug gibt es nur ab 68, wenn man bereits schon einen Char besitzt, der Kaltwetterflug kann, also regulär ab 77 gekauft hat und bereits 80 ist. Dann hast du die Möglichkeiten einen accountgebundenen Foliant für 1k Gold (abzüglich Fraktionsrabatt) zu kaufen und ihn an deinen Twink zu schicken, der ihn dann einmalig schon ab 68 nutzen kann. >> Read the fucking Patch Notes <<


----------



## Gattay (16. Juli 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht was du machst aber im gegensatz zu vielen suchtis habe ich arbeit und familie ich zocke nicht den ganzen tag
> wo sowas "normal" ist soviel g zu machen!!!
> das g bekomme ich schon zusammen so war das nicht gemeint!es war so gemeint das selbst wenn man durchgehend spart das g schon fast nicht zusammen hat!!!!
> 
> ich meine damit das leveln bis 80 und evtl was drüber hinaus...




Allein für die Dailies kriegst du am Tag 300 Gold, ohne das, was Du nebenbei findest und verkaufst. Das dauert etwas ne Stunde.
Außerdem ist das schnelle Fliegen nur Luxus und man kommt auch gut ohne aus. Ich finde die 5000 voll in Ordnung, fürchte aber, dass das auch noch auf 1000 runtergehen wird, spätestens mit dem Trinket für Kaltwetterflug


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Die Diskussion um den Reitskill 300 bekommt langsam auch nen Bart.
5000g sind nicht viel, wenn man sein Geld nicht zufällig in die Kanalisation von Dalaran wirft.
__

Die Anpassung der Reitpreise find ich klasse.
Meine Twinks warten schon alle auf ihren 150er-Skill ;}

Der Stufe 40/30/20-Skill mit den 60% war eigentlich schon billig genug.
Aber der Stufe 60/40-Skill mit seinen 100% war nachwievor ein kleines Vermögen für die Stufe.

Mit leveln, hab ich mir den meist erst gegen Stufe ~65-66 holen können (weil man mittlerweile einfach zu schnell levelt..). Ansonsten hat halt mein Main wiedermal sponsoren müssn (:
__

Solange Dinge wie das Mammut in Dalaran, der 300er-Skill und sonstige Dinge nicht billiger werden, hab ich nix dagegen. Ich finde nur - es soll teure Dinge in der WoW geben.


----------



## Starfros (16. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr denn alles geschenkt??
> Tut doch einfach mal was für eure mounts, 5000g macht man in 2 wochen wenn mans langsam angeht...




eben .

Hinzu kommt das die 5000g z.b . für den Main in der Regel kein Thema ist. Unteranderem MUSS man auch nicht sofort fliegen 300 haben in meinen Augen.
Aber wenn Ihr unbedingt Twinks hochzieht und für das Reiten inkl. mounts keine kohle habt ist das EUER Problem. Da muss nicht zwangsläufig  Blizz es Billiger machen.


Die andere sache ist das Blizz einen kleinen Denkfehler drin hat.
Man schreibt das es möglich ist mit 60 schon zu fliegen in der Scherbenwelt und das es möglich ist mit 68 schon Kaltwetterfliegen zu bekommen. Zwar nur Accountgebunden durch ein Erbstück. Ob dies auch in den patch 3.2 kommt ist fraglich.
Entweder fliegen schon ab 58 , weil man mit dem lvl. in der regel in die Scherbenwelt gelangen kann oder Kaltwetterfliegen auch erst ab 70.


----------



## Versace83 (16. Juli 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Entweder fliegen schon ab 58 , weil man mit dem lvl. in der regel in die Scherbenwelt gelangen kann oder Kaltwetterfliegen auch erst ab 70.



Normales Fliegen ab 60, Kaltwetterflug für Twinks ab 68 (wenn man den Folianten kauft, ansonsten muss man immer noch bis 77 warten) und episches Fliegen ab 70.
Steht alles so in den Patch Notes für 3.2


----------



## P-bibi (16. Juli 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> [..]
> Entweder fliegen schon ab 58 , weil man mit dem lvl. in der regel in die Scherbenwelt gelangen kann oder Kaltwetterfliegen auch erst ab 70.



Hmm.... vielleicht einfach mal mit dem, was gemacht wird zufrieden geben?
Aber Neeeein! Warte! Man kann ja wieder mal meckern!
Ui die 2 Level in der Scherbenwelt hat man damals ohne Flugmount geschafft, und das wird man heute doch wohl immernoch schaffen?


----------



## Kingseb (16. Juli 2009)

Das ist der größe Schwachsinn,

als ich noch in der Levelphase war hab ich mich wie wild auf lvl 40 gefreut, ich hatte meinen ersten Meilenstein in WoW erreicht, dafür hab ich auch mal 80g ausgegeben (was zu vanilla noch derbe was war), das Epicreiten mit lvl 60 hat mich auch viele Tage Farmarbeit gekostet, ich finds ungerecht gegenüber den Spielern die sich das so hart erarbeitet haben.


----------



## P-bibi (16. Juli 2009)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Das ist der größe Schwachsinn,
> 
> als ich noch in der Levelphase war hab ich mich wie wild auf lvl 40 gefreut, ich hatte meinen ersten Meilenstein in WoW erreicht, dafür hab ich auch mal 80g ausgegeben (was zu vanilla noch derbe was war), das Epicreiten mit lvl 60 hat mich auch viele Tage Farmarbeit gekostet, ich finds ungerecht gegenüber den Spielern die sich das so hart erarbeitet haben.



Deine Meinung. Aber ich als Classicer bin zufrieden mit der Änderung. Man kann eben nicht alle befriedigen vergesst das nicht. Und anstatt immer zu meckern sagt doch mal "Sagt mir zwar nicht zu, aber man kann sich nich an alle anpassen". 
Ist das denn so schwer?


----------



## Erdnusskopf (16. Juli 2009)

@Kingseb
mimimimi


----------



## Terandolus (16. Juli 2009)

Das Niveau sinkt mir der Zeit..wie wirds wohl heute abend sein?

Nicht jeder hat so viel Zeit wie Ihr um Gold zu farmen, manche gehen zur Arbeit/Schule und habe noch den Haushalt zu erledigen. 
So können sie kaum Zeit für dieses Spiel aufbringen, warum raiden die meisten Raidgilden meistens nur am Wochende? - Geht ein Lichtlein bei Euch auf?
Die 5000G könnten ruhig runtergesetzt werden, da 5000 schon viel sind, wie gesagt nicht jeder hatt die Zeit am Tag 3-4 Stunden zu farmen, und wenn sie mal dazu kommen World of Warcraft zu spielen wollen sie wohl mehr Raiden und PvP machen anstatt rumzulaufen und Erze abzubauen.

Und wenn Ihr so viel Zeit für World of Warcraft habt, warum weint ihr dann?, in der Zeit wo ihr hier weint hättet ihr schon längst anfangen können zu farmen, dann hättet ihr eure 5K nächsten Montag wieder zusammen.


----------



## Bellthane (16. Juli 2009)

Das hat nichts mit Zeit zu tun, sondern nur mit Lust und wenn ich was wirklich haben will, erreiche ich das auch. Ich hab mich halt damals auch hingesetzt und stur jeden Tag meine Dailys gemacht, weil ich mich riesig aufs Epic FM gefreut habe. War zwar nicht immer toll, aber ich hatte ein Ziel vor Augen. Zudem finde ich questen um einiges angenehmer als Farmen, weil man nicht vom Dropglück abhängig ist und man es auch einfach unterbrechen kann. Außerdem waren die Schlachten auf der Insel auch immer der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Belphega (16. Juli 2009)

Terandolus schrieb:


> Die 5000G könnten ruhig runtergesetzt werden, da 5000 schon viel sind, wie gesagt nicht jeder hatt die Zeit am Tag 3-4 Stunden zu farmen, und wenn sie mal dazu kommen World of Warcraft zu spielen wollen sie wohl mehr Raiden und PvP machen anstatt rumzulaufen und Erze abzubauen.



Terandolus die Argumentation is Unsinn.
Erstens, ist der Reitskill 300 keine Pflicht. Er is Luxus.

Und zudem:



> wie gesagt nicht jeder hatt die Zeit am Tag 3-4 Stunden zu farmen



Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Also her mit dem Gratis-T9.
Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Also her mit den 100 Reittieren.
Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Also her mit 75 Haustieren.
Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Also her mit dem Gladi-Set.
Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Also her mit der 1-Mann-Instanz 1-Hit-Down-Bosse.
Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen. Also her mit nem LvL-80-Button.

Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen.
Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen.
Nicht jeder hat Zeit 2 Stunden am Tag zu spielen.
Deshalb brauchen die halt ein bisschen länger.


----------



## Starfros (16. Juli 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Normales Fliegen ab 60, Kaltwetterflug für Twinks ab 68 (wenn man den Folianten kauft, ansonsten muss man immer noch bis 77 warten) und episches Fliegen ab 70.
> Steht alles so in den Patch Notes für 3.2




habs auch so geschrieben !!


----------



## Starfros (16. Juli 2009)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Hmm.... vielleicht einfach mal mit dem, was gemacht wird zufrieden geben?
> Aber Neeeein! Warte! Man kann ja wieder mal meckern!
> Ui die 2 Level in der Scherbenwelt hat man damals ohne Flugmount geschafft, und das wird man heute doch wohl immernoch schaffen?




Fasst du es als Meckern auf ?  

Wenn ja , sollte man schon lesen und verstehen können !


----------



## Erdnusskopf (16. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum hier rumgeheult wird. Ich spiele erst seit November 2008, habe dann von Januar 2009 bis Juni eine WoW Pause eingelegt und spiele seitdem wieder. Mein Mage ist nun Stufe 77 und, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, ein Epic Flugmount! Wie ich das geschafft habe? Keine Ahnung! Ich habe ganz normal die Quests gemacht, meine gefundenen Pflanzen ins AH gestellt und gut. Okay, die letzten 1500 Gold habe ich mir von einem RL-Kumpel geliehen, aber die bekommt er Goldstück für Goldstück wieder! Hätte ich dieses "Geschenk" nicht angenommen, hätte ich wahrscheinlich erst in 2 Wochen das Mount - aber mal ehrlich, wayne?

PS: Ja, ich arbeite Vollzeit (7-17 Uhr), lebe in einer WG (muss mich also auch um den Einkauf sowie die Wohnung kümmern!


----------

